# official COCAINE discussion



## precision

What's everyones coke like in Canada?  I just got some for $<snip>/g in the GTA...... holy fuck its awesome!!! best i've ever had.. totally worth it even though I never would've paid that much if i didn't have the extra cash floating around cause I hadn't gotten any in a few months.  I've been getting $<snip> in a different area of ont and $<snip>/.5g in florida and it's nothing in comparison to this stuff.... grade a goodness!  Will share pics in gallery later!


----------



## EsourceR

hehe ...the A type ...gotta luv Canada!


----------



## reronic

coke in my area is 40/g CDN and id say fairly good coke. (mississauga,ontario,canada) 30 minutes south of toronto


----------



## bfisher

GTA grams are running 70-90, the $90 shit is straight off the key, some real grade a yays


----------



## Sl33p3r

60/g around here
tOP QUALITY GRADE A COCAINE :O


----------



## Ravr

O Cocaine-  I  mean O Canada ...

thats sounds pretty fair though, yummy...


----------



## cool_cow

Sl33p3r said:
			
		

> *60/g around here
> tOP QUALITY GRADE A COCAINE :O *



same here


----------



## Tha Chronic

Yup go canada.


----------



## superpog

Toronto has the boobonic yayo for sure.


----------



## BlackTom

What's the coke like in Texas?


----------



## swizol

just like any other coke around the world it varies. and ive never been to texas


----------



## Tha Chronic

i bet it would be good being so close to mexico a key smuggling point.


----------



## kingpen

I have had good coke and bad coke in Texas, im pretty sure its the same everywhere.  However, most of the coke that my old friends were doing was pretty decent, and not too expeisive either.


----------



## Christ

It's mostly decent coke, barely shitty, and sometimes really fucking good and it's a lot cheaper than the rest of the US.


----------



## Ravr

Was just wondering about the availability  of coke in the GTA or Toronto...

Is it prevalent or not?


----------



## Tiesto

It is available, isn't that hard to find.

But the coke I've had wasn't very good.
I was with ppl that loved it and just kept going and going.
I didn't see how they liked it that much.


----------



## Ravr

ya I pretty much a lot here, except for cocaine... Ya I guess is what kind of crowd u roll with cause I can find pills and other stuff  easily


----------



## cupcakez

i want cocaine in toronto. now. 
i havent ever gotten any here... not that i really know many people who do it


----------



## edarrin

The stuff is everywhere. If you can't find good coke in the GTA I would find another hobby.


----------



## godsize-06

I'm only in T.O once every few years and I can still find it. Not as easy as here (ie: walk down george st. and ask the first person who looks like they're on the go, and you'll have it within 20 minutes), but not THAT hard.


----------



## l]evil

its everywhere... lol believe me


----------



## Ravr

okdokie


----------



## monstercan-D

So popular in Ptbo. that the bars have taken to applying Vaseline to the backs of the toilet tanks.


----------



## Ravr

^ nasty


----------



## staypuft

coke and crack are absolutely everywhere in toronto...it kinda scares me (i hate cokeheads)

...if you're absolutely desperate (no connects) try parkdale...


----------



## Ravr

^ lol obviously, but thats too dangerious lol.


----------



## staypuft

Ravr said:
			
		

> ^ lol obviously, but thats too dangerious lol.



i don't find parkdale dangerous...then again...this whole country seems like utopia to me...

...if parkdale doesn't work then asking your pot dealer will (pot and coke go hand in hand...since they are the biggest moneymakers)


----------



## Ravr

^ Will do, but I doubt he chops that.


----------



## staypuft

Ravr said:
			
		

> ^ Will do, but I doubt he chops that.



if he doesn't then his source does (or knows someone who does)...a bit of networking never hurt anyone


----------



## Ravr

^ haha yeah, I'll do that but now the summer is here I doubt I will be doing that much  of that stuff anyways, time to break out the acid


----------



## bfisher

ive lived in the gta my whole life and it was easier for me to get cocaine b4 i could get pot lol. cokes prolly the biggest damn drug in toronto


----------



## Ravr

Ya ok, I guess it depends in which area you live


----------



## lasnowman76

Has the town dried up?  It seems like all my snow connects have disappeared.  Advice?


----------



## eye kant spehll

do acid. fuck coke fuck meth fuck heroin....or jus ask the right peopl if ur reeeaally fiening....but seriously hit up some other stuff coke is baad lol


----------



## 10strip

like the acid hasnt dried up either?


----------



## dankstersauce

^^^I've heard a lot of California Bluelighter's talking/posting pics of blotter.
Plus from what I've heard theres a few different types of LSD blotter as well as a few DOx's floating around. 
Check the acid 2k7 thread
i cant help with coke tho.  i'm in ny.  but i'm sure theres some one in the ghetto who'd be glad to sell some powder or some rock.


----------



## Tiesto

Shoulda hit up 8763 Wonderland Ave.

Well, before 1981 that is.



lol.


----------



## OzzBozz

LOL
coke will never dry up, especially in LA
just go to a club, and ask people for "yay"


----------



## sn0wburt0n

it's still there


----------



## skahead17

i used to be realy really into coke, then i saw it was eating up alot of money and stopped and always have been wanting to go back to it but lost a connect. then i kind had an epiphany the first time i did ecstacy and i decided im gonna stick to pyhschedelics, e, and weed for now at least, maybe ill wait till im older to mess with powder again, im way too young to be fucking with it. so my advice to you is in a tow littered with pshychs, just start eating them up man and see how it feels to you.


----------



## bromance

There's plenty of coke in LA.


----------



## phr

Yeah. Just go down to skid row, at least that's what I hear on the internet.


----------



## eye kant spehll

yo skid row is crack infested and dont tell people to go there 4 drugs they bound to get shanked specially if theyre white but yea jus hit up some parties ask some druggies ull find yayo i mean shit son its veeyrwhere  late


----------



## xxemoxx

skid row = cops or getting jacked.


----------



## EveryStar

*Cocaine in the South*

I'm in TX, and I'm trying to figure out what the most common cuts are for coke down here. Obviously, it's much more pure than towards the north (since it doesn't get stepped on as much), but I still can't figure out exactly what the most common cuts are.
I usually get great fishscale type stuff, but I've also occasionally gotten stuff that seemed to be cut with meth. I've also done the Clorox test to get a definitive answer on whether or not I had amp/meth in my blow, and according to the test, it seems I don't. What other common cuts are there apart from that? Inositol seems to be another common one, but I'm not totally sure about how to recognize it.
Also, what are some signs the coke is obviously cut with meth? Sometimes when I do the water test, about 80 percent of what I drop in dissolves completely, and at the center remains a very small, dull white pebble (kind of hard to describe). Could that be meth?


----------



## fizzacyst

Methamphetamine is pretty soluble in water, so thats not what the blob is.

Are you more curious about what bricks might be cut with as they come over, or local cuts?


----------



## EveryStar

Both, I guess. I imagine the cuts are local though, because I usually get fantastic fishscale type stuff, but sometimes I get obviously cut crap (plus my dude doesn't cut it, I've seen him get it delivered to him plenty of times, and each time he just weighed it out in front of us and gave it to us ; also, he doesn't use, and a few people that known him better than I do told me he just sells it as it is). He also has a few different suppliers, so I imagine they're the ones doing the cutting.


----------



## Th3BigMac

Im back living in Dallas TX again and this shit i scored was from an old buddy of mine from highschool. He now deals blow and weed and other shit. Well he also gives it to me from the brick most of hte time fishscales. but the other time even when he gave it to me from the brick it was already cut.So if the makers cut it then the locals who knows what shit may end up in your blow this days. Even meth.


----------



## usdathashield

skid row= some good heroin on the right day that u dont get shanked or 5/0'd lol


----------



## OzzBozz

skid row = shitty 80's hair metal band


----------



## thugpassion

The snow turned in to CrackRock.


----------



## Niandra LaDes

thres still acid around, and coke is probably the easiest drug to get, still. maybe meth, but its still snowing. i never do that shit anymore, but i could probably still get a teener after only a few rounds of phone tag. honestly, in LA it never hurts to ask random motherfuckers on the street. a real dope head knows what another dope head looks and acts like so you can sniff em out if you try hard enough. that or just walk around on major streets with lots of tourists like sunset or something. just dont go to skid row unless youre going to otherwise die


----------



## eon_blue

As long as there is still cocaine being produced in south america, there will ALWAYS be coke in California, especially Los Angeles/Hollywood. 

In other words, the town will never be "dry". And I can say that with certainty, speaking from recent experience from this past weekend....good stuff


----------



## eye kant spehll

ask lindsey lohan....ull find her at alocal AA meeting getting her court card signed while having the sniffles.....and lol how cud u ever think LA wouldnt have yay....and of all places hollywood? like wooooow lol....i mean shit if theres sherm around there def that yay around i  had a friend ask me how many days it stays in ur system rofl for a drug test hahaha he has the same PO as me i think hes fucked lol


----------



## spookz

Los Angeles will always have everything and anything. SD, LB, LA ports and Mexico FTW.


----------



## spookz

eye kant spehll said:
			
		

> ask lindsey lohan....ull find her at alocal AA meeting getting her court card signed while having the sniffles.....and lol how cud u ever think LA wouldnt have yay....and of all places hollywood? like wooooow lol....i mean shit if theres sherm around there def that yay around i  had a friend ask me how many days it stays in ur system rofl for a drug test hahaha he has the same PO as me i think hes fucked lol


You really can't spell at all.


----------



## Trancey

^^^ Be nice. Only warning.


----------



## johanneschimpo

eye kant spehll said:
			
		

> ask lindsey lohan....ull find her at alocal AA meeting getting her court card signed while having the sniffles.....and lol how cud u ever think LA wouldnt have yay....and of all places hollywood? like wooooow lol....i mean shit if theres sherm around there def that yay around i  had a friend ask me how many days it stays in ur system rofl for a drug test hahaha he has the same PO as me i think hes fucked lol



Someone I know from this outpatient rehab-type place (one of the counselors) has seen Lindsay Lohan at meetings in Malibu!!


----------



## EveryStar

I'd imagine coke down here is probably of better quality than the rest of the US though, being so close to Mexico and all.
At least it seems to be a lot cheaper than in the rest of the US (30 to 40 a gram, 70 to 120 an eight ball, usually in the 90-110 range though).


----------



## fastdelslow

i find its usually meth or caffeine
SA Tx
-B


----------



## EveryStar

It's funny how the most common cut in Texas is meth (for pills and blow), yet I've never found anyone who sold any actual meth. I guess it's probably because I don't run with those circles (although I know a couple of ex-meth addicts).


----------



## cornollio

EveryStar said:
			
		

> I'd imagine coke down here is probably of better quality than the rest of the US though, being so close to Mexico and all.
> At least it seems to be a lot cheaper than in the rest of the US (30 to 40 a gram, 70 to 120 an eight ball, usually in the 90-110 range though).




ive gotten the best blow coming from canada down in to chicago honestly. seems like those kids dont cut there shit half as much as texas.


----------



## Anthrax196

I just moved to dallas, so i lost all my good connects. Both times ive gotten blow down here its been really moist...? I dno if there using baby laxatives or what!...most common i've seen is just b12 or powder. [edit: no sourcing please! -@E]


----------



## cornollio

Anthrax196 said:
			
		

> I just moved to dallas, so i lost all my good connects. Both times ive gotten blow down here its been really moist...? I dno if there using baby laxatives or what!...most common i've seen is just b12 or powder. [edited -@E]



yes mr bacon i have connections for large amounts in that area at high prices, pm me im a greenlighter. lol


----------



## EveryStar

Yeah, coke here is always moist, but that's because Texas is just a humid place, and coke is very hygroscopic. Just dry it out under a lamp for a few minutes, works fine for me.
I haven't done any blow in over a month though, because I lost my old connection and I'm having a real hard time finding a new one... I miss yay.


----------



## Niandra LaDes

russel or weiner?
kidding (squared)


----------



## ChosenOne

New to this site btw.

Just got a quick question, does it feel like coke is getting harder to find? I live in Phoenix so it really shouldnt be that hard, but seems like alot of ppl are dry.


----------



## SKL

In upstate NY coke is not hard _enough_ to find, if anything ...

Now *quality* coke at a reasonable price, that's another thing altogether (I'm not one to fuck w/ coke, personally, but the prices I hear around here are just ridiculous ... to go with the prices of dope ... but we compensate with an overabundance of pharmies ...)


----------



## ozzifar

i live in south east england and it's getting easier to find. i actually have people ringing me asking me if i want it every weekend these days.


----------



## GenericMind

You'd probably get a better range of responses by asking in the North & South American Drug Discussion forum.


----------



## Psilo707

Ill send this to the American Drug Discussion board for you.


----------



## MushRomTiP

5,000mi. of shoreline keeps it flowin here..


----------



## Addenex

Upstate NY plenty of cocaine, low quality though atm


----------



## Arzi

if anything its blown up big recently here in richmond VA

good quality, decent price


----------



## SmackCity

In Baltimore if you are talking about straight coke yea it is not the easiest thing to find but ready on the other hand is a another story


----------



## kush86

i live in the southern New England area of US, and personally I have found that almost every one of my dealers quality has gone up quite a bit, although some more than others. Surprisingly, the quantity has stayed the same and so has the price, 2 of them have actually dropped prices, I'm guessing in order to compete with all the others in the area who also are workin a purer product.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

no. it's hard to not find it here.

the prices aren't really as good any more. and granted, there are some days when theres no soft.


----------



## OzzBozz

just hit up a street corner in the inner-city

and ask for "soft"


----------



## EveryStar

Yeah, I'm down in Texas (so coke should be the easiest thing to find), but ever since I lost my connect about a couple months ago, I'm having the hardest fucking time ever finding some. I've hit up everyone I know and I can't get a hold of any. Either that, or "Sorry, the dude doesn't want to deal with people he doesn't know."
I'm growing fucking desperate, seriously.
This is just ridiculous, I don't live in a small, secluded town either, I'm in the biggest city in the state and I still can't find any.


----------



## BlueEclipse

its eveywhere right now in louisiana and has been that way for a while at least 6 months  of  fishscales. and still going strong


----------



## kori64

*Phx Rising*

yeah man, i feel the same way. dried out in s. phx.





			
				ChosenOne said:
			
		

> New to this site btw.
> 
> Just got a quick question, does it feel like coke is getting harder to find? I live in Phoenix so it really shouldnt be that hard, but seems like alot of ppl are dry.


----------



## p3n1x

it comes n goes

in southern california you can generally score anything if you want if you know people

that said, the snow has been back in my area and superb quality too...


----------



## acEandToothpick

I here ya man, 100% pure in my area.  People cant get enough, sniffin it like air.


----------



## roll one

*New to site-Miss the good coke in PHX.*

What has happened to the cocaine in the Phoenix area. It seems to be BS. Miss the good cain from the early 90s. Today it all seems to be crap...


----------



## Fadednjaded

down here in so cali its almost everywhere i got a new connect that the coke is almost to good so i try to stay away from it before i blow all my money


----------



## kush86

sorry to discredit wherever you got that 100% pure claim aceandtoothpick, but cocaine never even leaves the source countries at this level of purity, so the probability of it hitting the US at this purity level is ludicrous. It's my understanding that 100% pure would be almost impossible to use because of the way coke absorbs moisture out of the air ( can;t think of the right scientific term atm) but anyways, check out DEA seizures and shit, most product leaving a source country is usually anywhere from mid 80's to low/mid 90's percent pure, and even at those levels, any presence of moisture will cause it to gum up and need to be re-dried, hence the reason most bricks are wrapped in multiple layers of cellophane, tape, wax, etc. and sometimes even a dessicant as a layer in the packaging to prevent exactly that from happening.

I don't doubt that you got some bomb shit flowin in your area but it isn't worth it for importers and such not to hit the bricks they get at the least a little bit. You can still get fishcale in the 60-70% range and that would mos def be amazing product. Not trying to down you out by the way bro, just my 2 cents


----------



## chii

In Chicago and the northern suburbs its every where. Also depends who you know. 

Prices are actaully going down.

$35-40 g of pretty flame shit.

$200 1/4


----------



## roll one

chosenOne-I also live in Phoenix and have found lately that the good yey is very hard to find. Lots of crap around. I have been looking for two weeks and it has all be s**t.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

with the size of some of the busts LE has made, i can see there being a drop in coke quality. dont get me wrong, its a drop in the bucket, but for the time being it seems like it has affected the purity %. i despise coke tho, so its not my thing. but the guy i was getting dope form usually has hard and soft, and from what ive heard its hit or miss.


----------



## isotopic_parody

if you're living in the U.S. cocaine shouldn't be hard to find...

it does seem like coke quality has dropped off as of recently (with a few exceptions) however it is ALWAYS available... and through many many people usually. (at least in my neck of the woods.)


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

if you want to inquire about coke in a specific region or if you want to report on coke in a specific region, please state WHERE you are located (a city or area would suffice, we don't need your home address or anything ), and if you're reporting on what's going around your area, describe the quality, purity and potency of what is around. don't name specific streets, just use the names of general vicinities.



*THIS IS NOT A PLACE TO ASK FOR SOURCES! ANYONE THAT DOES SO WILL RECEIVE A WARNING! THIS IS AN INFORMAL WARNING TO ALL*


----------



## Trancey

^^^^   +1


----------



## roll one

*Cocaine-Taste & Smell*

I have noticed that cocaine can have different taste! Sometimes a real strong medicine or pharmaceutical taste and other time a strong kerosene taste. Can anyone tell me why there is a taste and smell difference? I have been told that it all depends on the originating country or the manufacturing process. Also, while performing a clorox test, what is the oily substance left on top?


----------



## cornollio

roll one said:
			
		

> I have noticed that cocaine can have different taste! Sometimes a real strong medicine or pharmaceutical taste and other time a strong kerosene taste. Can anyone tell me why there is a taste and smell difference? I have been told that it all depends on the originating country or the manufacturing process. Also, while performing a clorox test, what is the oily substance left on top?




well...cocaine is cut with many different things. i imagine the kerosene scent is that of an ether cut. and that the pharmaceutical taste comes from Lidocaine, which has the same effect of numbing that coke does. Its definitely a cut that your tasting though, good coke tastes like good coke usually.


----------



## eckofire

milwaukee, wisconsin....quality has been goin way up, but so has prices :-/

usually 60 a gram 180 a ball. i think its worth it though. its intense


----------



## eye kant spehll

LA can get fire yay all day any day.....jus dont do it here try eating this piece of paper will bring u 2 another level :D


----------



## Trey73

I have been a long time lurker here, and this is my first post because I have to let people know how bad the scammery here has gotten.

Anywhere around the San Antonio, TX vicinity, DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME!

I haven't been able to find the real thing in MONTHS. A strange phenomenon has occurred locally. Things got dry for awhile then EVERYONE started selling NOCO. It seems that 99.9% of the folks here are selling ephedrine/caffeine/god knows what else with a little meth added, because dumbshits won't stop buying it.  I have tried through at least 5 completely unrelated sources and gotten the exact same crap for months. I had two of the more honest people I deal with fess up! One admitted that it was "not exactly coke that comes from 'the plant'". And another who insisted it was real, but told me that for "some reason" you can't cook it up. I don't cook it up, but this alone tells me it is some bunk, ampy crap!

The last time I got desperate and tried a new source, I used LeJunks purification method letter for letter.  I ended up reducing what was supposed to be an 8-ball to a pea sized lump of crap that tasted acrid as hell, no numbing, no coke.

SAN ANTONIO IS DRY! If you have started doing coke recently and you are buying around SA, you ARE NOT doing coke. Four fat lines of real cola should do more than dialate your pupils, make you sweat, and elevate your heartbeat. No great feeling, no excessive energy, just a shortlived ampy paranoia!

If a scammer can make something at home and sell it for a $120 an eighth, he will keep doing it as long as chumps keep supporting it!

This has become a real problem here!


----------



## tweaking7

you can find some fire here in MO $65 for 1.75g. always available.


----------



## eon_blue

tweaking7 said:
			
		

> you can find some fire here in MO $65 for 1.75g. always available.



What part of MO (in general)? 

I'm bound by blood to return there at least once a year (to visit relatives), and I'm always bored as fuck, lol


----------



## pahzed

Got coke in Lynnwood, Washington, took a look at it, and smelled it, it was flour, then a little sugar to make it appear as if there were crystals.


----------



## That White Bitch

Seattle coke is any where from 25-50 a gram, a ball is like 100-150. I have only done Coke from around here and I got really high but have always assumed it wasn't all that great. I am in damn meth central, and the high resembles what could be meth, but when burnt it doesn't crackle at all.


----------



## notlaura

I will read the Bluelight User Agreement. I will not post anything that does not follow the guidelines. This is an informal warning.


----------



## Trey73

deleted


----------



## fastdelslow

I am from SA as well i just managed to score some decent stuff. Not the best but definitely not the worst! ~40-45 g

-B


----------



## drago

snow on the ground in CT


----------



## Trey73

deleted


----------



## Trey73

deleted


----------



## OzzBozz

Trey73 said:
			
		

> You're a lot braver than me. I'd be afraid of getting busted or buying a bag of baking soda. When you see a really clean cut guy in a big F350 go into the hood and talking to some gangsta lookin' dude, it's kinda hard to look incognito! Checked with my four regular people, everyone says they are stocked up for a while with the same stuff. I alweays get the same answer. "Everyone else loves it.!" AAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH! When is the real shit coming back!!!!!!!



i personally dont do this, but this is how people i know used to cop out in LA. Granted, they were buying heroin... but the same idea applies to coke, though most of it is cut to shit. With these dealers sittin on corners just hanging bags to people who come up, they are trying to build a rep and make money. If they get a rep as having some bomb yay or some high-quality heroin, they'll get more customers etc.


----------



## fastdelslow

Trey73 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Thanks for the positive report. I am not doubting your report whatsoever, everybodys idea of "good" cola is different. I'm just curious.
> 
> Do you clean it using an acetone wash?
> 
> _
> You can find the acetone, filters, pyrex accessories, etc. at a scientific supply on Bandera Rd. for $36 out the door. I paid cash and had someone else drive me, but I am super paranoid._
> 
> When you did a line could you feel effects in say 30 seconds or less?
> 
> If you did a gummie did your mouth get really numb?
> 
> I'm just trying to determine if it is worth me breaching secrecy to start calling around. I got some again this weekend that was absolute shit! It has been a really big deal for me up until this point that my friends are not aware of my hobby. Even friends who I am 90% sure they do it. Biggest deal is that my wife is not aware of my hobby, and people have a way of repeating things.



I have done the wash in the past but this batch really did not need it. Was relatively clean. Not an instant numbness took almost a minute.  I am in the college scene so we probably just know different people.

-B


----------



## Trey73

deleted


----------



## fastdelslow

Trey do you know anyone else on the board from SA? We should start a thread in NA Social

-B


----------



## Trey73

deleted


----------



## yepyepwoah

had some yellowish "chalk" lookin ass shit for a while. fire fire fire. doubt most people see any of it not cut, at least more cut than I was seeing it.

plenty of dirty wet ass nail polish smellin shit to be passed on.

usually best shit is from the peeps who fuck with hard. when it stings mintishly goin in... damn.

all sorts of bunk floating around, and the good gets cut usually or overcharged, but worth it.


----------



## lazydullard

coke sucks in alaska. people rarely sell outside of their ethnic group, and never to strangers. (especially athletic strangers. -everyone- thinks you're an undercover)

the rate is 50 per half gram. It's soft, powdery white, slightly sweet to tasteless. I can get up to .7 per 50 if I'm really chummy (and bend over, literally) for the dealer. Totally dusts into air if someone walks by too quickly. It's cut to hell, too. I've had nearly a gram in 10 minutes and did not get very high. I have almost zero tolerance, too.

i've never tried rock, but i hear that's more reliable. the only rock dealer i met, though, flaked out and tried to stab me, so since then, i've quit the whole scene. the rumor is that all rock dealers are hardcore crazy.

Interestingly, when people have a bad time on coke here, or do something stupid and desperate when they're fiending, they swear that the coke was cut with ectasy, which is believed to somehow turn you into a homosexual.


----------



## sis4nh

*reports from Boston, Worcester, Manchester, NH*

I am a member of the quality cut discontented
and havent seen reports from local hubs, curious to see opinions from my neighbors. I haven't had the pleasure of good blow in years. I may just live in the wrong back 40.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

I can get yay easier than good bud on some days. In one direction, there's flame in Aurora that's taxed, there's some cheap good coke in Berwyn and then there's the very taxed, unreliable suburban yay.


----------



## MyNamesJeremyS

Rat, Theres also some reliable mid-range in Schaumb-but its not really my game, so I dont know the quality, hear its good from ppl 30+.


----------



## oohcow

very high quality non taxed suburban yay was in town in the burbs of chi.

but like always, all good things must come to an end.


----------



## Trancey

Hey guise. This is not a weed thread. This is a coke thread. Furthermore, again, watch what you post, and before you post, READ THE GUIDELINES! 

Giving specifics about where you are, trying to make connections on this board or through PM's, these are a few of the things that are not allowed. TIA.


----------



## Trey73

deleted


----------



## Max Power

That's the one thing about living in South Florida

The fishscale coke flows like water.


----------



## Trey73

deleted


----------



## muse sicko

*Texas blow sucks*

Deleted


----------



## mushi mushi 88

*U.S Coke Comparing to AUS Coke....?*

Hey all over their in the U.S.A.... I have been getting some good coke for australian standard lately but I do not know what U.S coke is like. I consider that some U.S coke is really good cause it's just over the boarder and some is shit cause it's been cut that many times. I have a mate who live's over their and he recons it's the bomb compared to over here. Anyways what I would like to know is what effects your gives you compared to ours.

The coke that I have been getting is really rocky and hard to cut fine. When I chop it up it seems to want to stick together again and has a pretty potent smell. Anyhow when I snort around one and a half points I feel it after about 5-10 minutes, I get the really good rush from it and most of my face, nose, jaw, tounge and lips all go really numb, I found myself being really chatty as well.

Is this what your coke does to you as well or does it do something much more powerful and wonderful???


----------



## stirfry

quality varies greatly, but basically it does the same thing. it's just much, much cheaper. i remember reading in the gallery that people pay ~$300 AUS for a gram. no one would pay that in America. the last time i bought a gram, it was $45 US. it was shit coke, but its friggen cheap. i usually get crappy coke, but if you can find a reliable hook-up, the better stuff isn't too much more expensive.


----------



## kzorro

I agree with stirfry. quality varies a ton, just depends on whose hands it has been through. The coke i used to get in Southern California was good, and made my lips, gums and throat very numb along with a nice pleasant rush, but the coke in Northern California actually seems to have less of a numbing effect on me with more of the rush. On a couple of occasions I've had a half gram last me a full night, plus had some extra for the next morning. Different cutting agents I suppose. I've paid anywhere from 35-55 US$ for a gram. I would guess that you can get similiar quality in AUS if you have the right sources.


----------



## Trancey

**bumping for merges**


----------



## ShotgunDave

**bumping for weeks**


----------



## ElCityRoller

The further from Downtown the better.


----------



## kzorro

fuck...llelo is cut to shit in my town. I would rather pay more for better quality!


----------



## natas

kzorro said:
			
		

> fuck...llelo is cut to shit in my town. I would rather pay more for better quality!



I totally agree.  Shitty coke isnt even worth a dollar in my book.


----------



## nodysojourner

Chicago. I don't think it was that great though.

don't incriminate yourself.


----------



## chilidog

damn, 500 bux for 15 grams.  i guess prices get jacked up there alot.  i pay $200 per oz here.


----------



## oohcow

^ where is "here"... columbia? south america? mexico?

i've had extremely good coke in chciago, as well as shitty coke... what people call "pure" is extremely good.. i dunno if its the 80+% that people claim.. but its DAmn good.... .3 of a gram will cut me out 15 lines that get me geeked.... but i don't have a cocaine tester so who knows... i've also had VERY stepped on coke.. and its just shitty.


----------



## thatboy87

*yayo yayo they wanna sniff the yayo*

NJ is fuckin dry or only can go to newark where you got a 60/40 chance of catchin some johnny deep blow or getting shit that will make you mad for wasting your money on it, and we've all been there b4 and if you havent then give it some time you will join the rest lol

Bluelight is not here to help you score drugs.


----------



## OzzBozz

I recentley had some close to pure cocaine.
A friend of mine got some coke from someone who knows someone who did a extraction from cocoa leaves.


WOW... a bump/line this big === got me coked out! The drip was delicious...


----------



## 4EverTweakin

chilidog said:
			
		

> damn, 500 bux for 15 grams.  i guess prices get jacked up there alot.  i pay $200 per oz here.



We are talking about cocaine, not sugar.  There is no feasible way you get decent blow for 200/oz, unless you are living on the plantation.


----------



## 4EverTweakin

I've done my fair share of coke, but the only time I can say without doubt it was pure was the time I had a gram of peruvian black.  Every bag I would buy, presumably from the same dealer, was decent.  Perfect for a junkie because it was in-expensive, but not low quality, really aimed at those who will give their whole check to the damn guy, you know...  Anyways, one day, and it was never again, he busted out a bag of blackish looking cocaine (More like glassly with black tint) I was like wtf is this, man?  He charged me 60$/G (really high considering I'd get the Ball for $120), and man-o-man was it YAYO.  I don't pretend to know %'s, just that I know if it's good or not.  This was probably 95%+ and since I have never even come close to that quality.


----------



## star224422

Hey, I'm in Seattle area. Have one source and since this is the only stuff I've ever used, I have no idea how good it is. I know it gets me pretty high, but I have no idea how to tell how good it is. It is numbing when I rub on my gums, but I have heard they cut it with something similar to ambosol to give you that effect.


----------



## chilidog

4EverTweakin said:
			
		

> We are talking about cocaine, not sugar.  There is no feasible way you get decent blow for 200/oz, unless you are living on the plantation.



sorry you feel that way.  i live in costa rica, and i pay 200/oz for it.  just because you cant buy it for 200/oz, doesnt mean that others' cant.


----------



## 4EverTweakin

chilidog said:
			
		

> sorry you feel that way.  i live in costa rica, and i pay 200/oz for it.  just because you cant buy it for 200/oz, doesnt mean that others' cant.



Lol, like I said on the plantation (close enough).  Sure, outside of the States I have no idea, but now that you have clarified (since all you left us with originally was "here" I find that feasible.  Sorry if I came off a bit strong.


----------



## Gnedelka

Any idea about NYC?


----------



## Junction

Everything I've come across lately is cut to nothing.  I never realized how much worthless stuff was circulating around!


----------



## SMI

*IMO Coke is OFFICIALY gone in Massachusetts.*

Don’t get me wrong, you can pay $40-$60 for a little cellophane bag that contains 1 gram of whit(ish) powder...but it is hardly coke.  I know a bunch of additional local (North shore, South shore, Boston etc.) “Enthusiasts” that feel the same way.  I have bought from a number of different sources and the results are always the same…crappy coke?  Is it like this everywhere?  I am aware it is not the 70’s or 80’s but this is becoming a waste of money, time and fun.  I guess I will just have to add another shot to the latte.  8)


----------



## sixpartseven

Im going to shift this to NADD. This is more regional than what is allowed in OD.

NADD mods, sorry if this doesnt fit.


----------



## MDMARI

you can find some real good raw coke in the NE...just gotta look harder.


----------



## bagera tomorrow

MDMARI said:
			
		

> you can find some real good raw coke in the NE...just gotta look harder.



QFT.  Plenty out there, try buying bigger.


----------



## citizenuzi

What a surprise, another Bostonian that thinks boston IS mass.

If you really want your coke, and for a far better price, seek west. Though if you can't score in the bigger city I don't know how you expect to in a smaller one. Also, I don't go there anymore (Been clean for a while) but the cheapest rate I personally ever saw for (semi-bulk) coke in the NE was in Hartford.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

merging with cocaine megathread


----------



## 80sCaine

MaxPowers said:
			
		

> That's the one thing about living in South Florida
> 
> The fishscale coke flows like water.



Can I come over? %)


----------



## snowxwhite

yo yiggity yo
i get my straight from a supplier, the problem is i pay 100 for 6 dubs...
i feel like i'm getting my monies worth but sometimes i'm just like ehhh no.


----------



## kzorro

Just got some blow that has very visible cuts in it, but the quality actually seemed three times as good as what is normally around my parts...it's sad


----------



## quadratik

Around Detroit, the shit can vary. For the most part I get pretty decent coke, but lately it has been cut to shit. The farther from the city you go though, it seems the better the coke. I recently went up to taylor and aqquired some pink flake at 80 a tiner


----------



## bodymore

This is the time of year when there is a drought on coke in Baltimore. For some reason since I can rember coke begins to dry up around this time. You still can good hard or soft(very hard to find) if you know the right people or place to go


----------



## 4EverTweakin

Bodymore:

I'm not the authority, and I do not live in Baltimore, but I find it really hard to believe that "hard" is hard (no pun intended) to come by.  There is alwalys crack...always and fo'evah


----------



## bodymore

No crack is always there but who wants whiped(crack that is majority baking soda) shit? Good hard begins to dry up.


----------



## 4EverTweakin

Edit: I was saying how I can't wait to go to bmore, and was naming streets in the City to cop.  I don't think that's allowed, so I removed the post.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

you're absolutely right. thank you for removing the info


----------



## 4EverTweakin

What does good quality cocaine look like? Be as descriptive as possible.


----------



## triptolemus

cocaine is a shallow molecule in terms of being a fully well rounded high. I advise you all to completly stay away from it if you ever wanna see your little honey muffin again!! hehehe.


----------



## 4EverTweakin

triptolemus said:
			
		

> cocaine is a shallow molecule in terms of being a fully well rounded high. I advise you all to completly stay away from it if you ever wanna see your little honey muffin again!! hehehe.



I don't think that only pertians to cocaine, my friend.


----------



## bodymore

4EverTweakin said:
			
		

> What does good quality cocaine look like? Be as descriptive as possible.


All the good coke I have done was white and had fish scales


----------



## ooptea

yet to find good fish scale shit but the powder we get around here is pretty decent


----------



## Drock5723

I am curious to see what others are paying for an 8 in Atlanta. I want to see if I am getting ripped off.


----------



## quadratik

Drock5723 said:
			
		

> I am curious to see what others are paying for an 8 in Atlanta. I want to see if I am getting ripped off.


how much are you paying?


----------



## 4EverTweakin

Wouldn't the quality of your coke, not the amount, be the biggest factor?  I mean if you're getting ripped off, then that's that.  However, if you know your shit is good, and you're paying a little over the avg. then I'd be happy.


----------



## Drock5723

I am happy with the quality I get and pay <snip> per ball. It's got that fish scale look to it.  I am no pro on judging quality but between three different vendors this is the best.  But with one I get two balls for <snip> and he throws in a third free but it isn't as good.


----------



## 4EverTweakin

Drock5723 said:
			
		

> I am happy with the quality I get and pay <snip> per ball. It's got that fish scale look to it.  I am no pro on judging quality but between three different vendors this is the best.  But with one I get two balls for <snip> and he throws in a third free but it isn't as good.



Interesting.  I've never had a dealer give me a free 8-ball.  I sure do believe you when you say it sucks.


----------



## Krowsnose

Arzi said:
			
		

> if anything its blown up big recently here in richmond VA
> 
> good quality, decent price



Eh, I don't know. Half the shit I've got southside rva is type B and cut to hell. The best I've gotten is from trusted friends who probably don't put much cut in. But it's definitely prevalent here.


----------



## LilBear

I'm in So Cal, anything available out here? Doesn't it suck when you actually have cash available and can't find shit?


----------



## mute_witness

Seems like it's been pretty dry around these parts(Missouri/Saint Louis) and if it's not dry the quality is pretty shit


----------



## therightcoast

i'm in baltimore, don't really do anything anymore but fire coke is flowing like wine from what i see around me, just look around harder. I'm north in the suburbs though i've never copped on the streets or anything


----------



## KnowBudz

I tell you....I've never had so much trouble scoring! I've heard delay after delay.
Now, that its two days until time to go, I hear its almost gone and "the guy never re-stocked". I live in a large college town, but don't buy local. Still......its hard to believe its so tough to find!

[removed incriminating info - @E]


----------



## ellua

snowxwhite said:
			
		

> yo yiggity yo
> i get my straight from a supplier, the problem is i pay 100 for 6 dubs...



instead of where, the drugstore?  

my 2 year affair with the girl has come to an abrupt end, the boyfriend just found my shit, this is my 3rd strike since home from rehab 1 year ago so it's definitely the final chance... he's worth more to me than a hard, shimmery chunk of pearlescent flake... i really can't fuck this up again.

there ain't any good hard shit around anyway though so it's not too hard to part with, at least... if there was a steady flow of good, clean-ish, goddamn even at least 50% pure shit around anymore it would be a lot harder to quit so suddenly.


----------



## Irie Media

<snip> a ball here of quality coke I dont do the shit anymore, <snip> a gram

save you're money


----------



## KnowBudz

Wish I had your access.......I keep striking out!


----------



## lugnut

Near the border it goes from the best ever to ripoff quality. Hey, what's the best way to do this where the high is the best possible?


----------



## lugnut

Come to the Rio Grande Valley. It's f-in everywhere!


----------



## EUGNX

even the best coke 'yes i've had pure blow'
seems like such a waste...especially when it's gone!
3 great X pills for <snip>
beats a <snip> half gram of pow
any fucking day


----------



## EUGNX

but only about 5 special times a year


----------



## leiphos

clean for one year +

:D


----------



## Walks

Seems like there is a never ending flow of Blow in SoCal and its good stuff. Thats abou the only thing you can always find here.


----------



## OzzBozz

same ^
out here in so. cal i can get really dank blow easily, but theres also alot of shitty coke


----------



## pearly.bubble

i cant believe the super cheap prices!! i live in london ontario and in all of ontario it's common to be paying <snip> for a ball..... and here im reading some posts about <snip> a gram??? oyeeeeee.... now that would be trouble!!


----------



## OzzBozz

haha
i pay <snip> a ball for some awesome pearly/fishscale... its nice  
i'm thinking about doing an acetone wash on it to see how much cut i can get rid of, even though its already really good yayo


----------



## chemykl

After much coke use, I find its really only worth doing if mixed with the right downer.


----------



## snowboarder88

*is there blow in philly?*

just wondering if there is any cocaine in Philadelphia?  not lookin for a hookup just wanna know if i should keep on searchin


----------



## nuke

Do bears shit in the woods?  There hasn't been an east coast city in the US where if I drove long enough I would see people working corners.


----------



## Rxx

Yeah dude, Philly is FULL of blow. I was there in October last year, and all I had to do was ask about the junk.


----------



## xploit

nuke said:
			
		

> Do bears shit in the woods?  There hasn't been an east coast city in the US where if I drove long enough I would see people working corners.



Haha, I was thinking the exact same thing.. Different metaphor, of course 

Once you know the right people, you can pretty much find anything you want in any city you go to throughout the world. The problem is, of course finding the right person(s)...


----------



## Too many doses

Dude your in a big city, you can buy whatever you want just have to be smart and safe.


----------



## Atlien3

nope, blow isnt allowed in Philly


----------



## bodymore

If there is a drought in Baltimore and there is still plenty around then there has to be ton in Philly. I think you already knew the answer to your question tho


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

merging with the appropriate thread.

david, is that you?


----------



## gasssflap

Finding the right person is the hard part.  Like here in toronto, seems they have all moved away since I was more into that scene years ago...it's easy to find bad products, but hard to make the appropriate connections for anything good!


----------



## chemical ali

i guess the price of a key has gone up since last year and the quality is suffering. we used to get 70-75% now its closer to 60 if it's "the bomb"

went to montreal in the summer and scored off the homeless. best shit i've ever had. tested at 85%. i gave him <snip> and he said i'd get a little more than 1/2g but when i got the blow it looked more like 1.5g. i wish i could do that coke everyday.

price discussion is not allowed within the forum.  please acquaint yourself with the guidelines before posting again.  

thank you and welcome to Bluelight


----------



## Crook county

mynamesjeremys said:


> rat, theres also some reliable mid-range in schaumb-but its not really my game, so i dont know the quality, hear its good from ppl 30+.



*@ kid stupid keep your worthless ionfo 2 your self*


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

has anyone tried pure coke?


----------



## alteknj

chemykl said:


> After much coke use, I find its really only worth doing if mixed with the right downer.



Yep. Heroin. Whether it's your thing or not. I can't do blow without some sort of heavy narcotic downer. I get so sick off coming down, especially if you been shooting it. Plus shooting a little of both is always fun and mellows out. Xanax works too like a charm after a night.



chemical ali said:


> i guess the price of a key has gone up since last year and the quality is suffering. we used to get 70-75% now its closer to 60 if it's "the bomb"
> 
> went to montreal in the summer and scored off the homeless. best shit i've ever had. tested at 85%. i gave him <snip> and he said i'd get a little more than 1/2g but when i got the blow it looked more like 1.5g. i wish i could do that coke everyday.
> 
> price discussion is not allowed within the forum.  please acquaint yourself with the guidelines before posting again.
> 
> thank you and welcome to Bluelight



How the hell do you "test" it? Are you a chemist or something? Do you have access to some sort of machine or whatever like in the movie "Blow" or something different? Just asking.


----------



## drumnbass420

I am convinced that there is no good stuff in the Philly area. You maybe lucky if you drive to the sets in the hood but you reach an age in life when it's not worth it. I have not heard about good stuff being around in a looong, long time. Have not done it since labor day weekend since it wasn't appealing to me anymore. Figured it's been 8 months and tried some out last night. I am positive that it was 0.00001% coke, re, re, re, re,re, re-rocked bs. Some people claimed to be feeling it but imo it was fucking bullshit. I did lines all night and did two fat ones and feel asleep. Shit is pathetic..


----------



## serotonin-system

..............


----------



## captain codshit

Can any of you guys who have the nice fishscale stuff post a decent pic? Hasnt been any flake where im from in a long time now, the stuff here is all cut to bits with ephedrine and lidocaine 8)


----------



## captain codshit

The top one looks real nice! The bottom one is just decent rock.

Thanks for the pics 

Can we get some more pics from people on here from America, want to see how some of the better coke looks over there compared to Europe. The u.k stuff these days is very poor. Only thing i can have good quality here these days is weed and sticky black hash. Seems like our market here for real coke is gone, only cut up repress that bears zero resemblance to cocaine!


----------



## Damien

> The top one looks real nice! The bottom one is just decent rock.


Same stuff bud, just broken up in the first pic.


----------



## drumnbass420

The only way Im EVER going to waste my time/money again is if it looks like the rocks in those pictures. The stuff around here is just PURE garbage..


----------



## Damien

^ Yep same here. That connect was just a one off and actually my first experience. I tried it from a couple of different sources but nothing compared. I'm over it.


----------



## KandyJill

Shit is like hard as hell to find right now.


----------



## PinezPeakZ

KandyJill said:


> Shit is like hard as hell to find right now.



Yep i had a great connect on very very high purity fishscales for very reasonable prices but dude went off to college and quit selling.


----------



## PinezPeakZ

drumnbass420 said:


> The only way Im EVER going to waste my time/money again is if it looks like the rocks in those pictures. The stuff around here is just PURE garbage..



+1 only coke il every touch again is fishscales theres no going back once u had great coke.


----------



## PinezPeakZ

captain codshit said:


> Can any of you guys who have the nice fishscale stuff post a decent pic? Hasnt been any flake where im from in a long time now, the stuff here is all cut to bits with ephedrine and lidocaine 8)



this isnt my pic i dont like taking pics of my stock but this is from erowid. This is what high quality cocaine looks like aka fishscales.


*NSFW*:


----------



## captain codshit

Thats a nice pic but the one of the peruvian flake makes me drool!


----------



## drumnbass420

KandyJill said:


> Shit is like hard as hell to find right now.



I know! It's been years for me tbh.


----------



## alteknj

I met a dude in rehab who was born in Panama and had family there still and shit. He pretty much goes there every chance he gets and stays down there for extended periods of time. So he knows the country pretty well, touristy areas and the more local scene too, and he said cocaine down there is pretty much accepted as legal, whether it is or not, nobody really fucks with you over small amounts I'm guessing is what he meant. You go into clubs and everyone is doing it in the bathroom and it pretty much is all over the place. I mean they even manufacture it in the jungle down there. I've heard Panamanian cocaine is excellent before and he reinforced the idea. He said it was amazing, practically pure or as close to pure as you can get from the source. Grams down there are <snip> on the street. That's right <snip>. <snip> American money. Now I am sure that is a local thing, but being an American down there I am sure you can get it for that price if you look hard enough but even if they tax you a bit, it's still a <snip> for a gram. But he said it pretty much is <snip> standard for a gram and about <snip> for a kilo. Crazy shit. Thought I would share that because it blew my mind when he was telling me about it.


----------



## Damien

> ...blew my mind when he was telling me about it.


huhuhuhuhu.


----------



## KandyJill

PinezPeakZ said:


> this isnt my pic i dont like taking pics of my stock but this is from erowid. This is what high quality cocaine looks like aka fishscales.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Omg, *cries* It's so pretty!


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

as a reminder:  when posting pics of illegal substances please be courteous and place them behind NSFW tags (the cow icon at the far right above the text box or using 
*NSFW*: 



[/ nsfw]) so those browsing BL at work won't have to worry about a giant pic of pills or fat coke rocks plastered on their screen.

thank you.



*NSFW*:


----------



## KandyJill

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:


> as a reminder:  when posting pics of illegal substances please be courteous and place them behind NSFW tags (the cow icon at the far right above the text box or using
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> [/ nsfw]) so those browsing BL at work won't have to worry about a giant pic of pills or fat coke rocks plastered on their screen.
> 
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



*NSFW*: 





Lol, sorry. BTW "giant pic of pills or fat coke rocks" that statement is hot for some reason.


----------



## mikeyvuitton

lol. i still have my steady fishscale chi hookup, but back when it was at its prime the price would vary so much even overnight.


----------



## captain codshit

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/show_image.php?i=cocaine/cocaine__i2004e0662_disp.jpg

Thats what the stuff here on New Year looked like. Would be good to get in Peru tho, rather than <snip> a g that it costs here! I could have had a real blast with that <snip> in Peru!!! :D

do not post prices, please.


----------



## KandyJill

^ That looks yummy too.


----------



## KandyJill

SWIM just got quoted <snip> for a ball? Sounds fishy huh. Any advice on testing it before getting it?


----------



## KandyJill

Cornishman said:


> ^^^ Use the f*cking search engine. ^^^



I'm not a noob, dur. I think the idiot doesn't know the weight of a ball and is getting grams.


----------



## KandyJill

Cornishman said:


> I never called you a 'noob'. Dur.
> You asked for advice on testing your cocaine.
> I said to use the search engine.
> Simple.



Lol, the swearing just seems a little cruel. No biggie. Just wanted a second opinion for her.


----------



## KandyJill

Cornishman said:


> The swearing was just an actual spell out of the acronym 'UTFSE'.
> I'm sorry for any offense caused.
> I hope you can accept this full stop. As compensation.



It's all good. Don't take me too seriously, lol.

Haha, full stop, for some reason that reminded me of pokemons.



Either way. I talked to her on the phone and she said the bitch knows her shit. Saying that it's usually fishscales and such. I'm still baffled by the price but I mentioned the situation to another friend who said she used to get it for the same price as well. Lol. And I the only mother fucker who paid <snip> per balls? Gay.


----------



## Damien

Check the price discussion thread in Other Drugs. North and South American Drug Discussion does not allow price discussion anymore.


----------



## KandyJill

Damien said:


> Check the price discussion thread in Other Drugs. North and South American Drug Discussion does not allow price discussion anymore.




Sorry mate


----------



## tank90

thats messed up u payed that much


----------



## KandyJill

tank90 said:


> thats messed up u payed that much



Ya, back in the day plus major city. People suck.


----------



## mr. brownstone

How's the quality been for you guys recently? I've come across some semi-nice stuff, and of course some very stepped on crap. Just curious on other people's stories.


----------



## bang that shit

quick coke question, never a big coke user. have snorted my fair share. and shot it up afew times.

but my friend said he "freebased" cocaine. saying he smoked it, like you would with chasing the dragon.... but can you do that?

Or was he talking about freebase cocaine? Can u smoke freebase cocaine? or should that be snorted.  not talking about rocks here lol


----------



## kaseone

bang that shit said:


> quick coke question, never a big coke user. have snorted my fair share. and shot it up afew times.
> 
> but my friend said he "freebased" cocaine. saying he smoked it, like you would with chasing the dragon.... but can you do that?
> 
> Or was he talking about freebase cocaine? Can u smoke freebase cocaine? or should that be snorted.  not talking about rocks here lol



yeah. pretty sure  I've done it... Not to sure what chasing the dragon means, but I think I have a general concept (I've never tried heroine). but if it involves a piece of foil, straw (or hollowed out pen), and lighter, then yes. I didn't like the coke version though. kinda seemed like a waste. much rather blow than smoke.


----------



## bang that shit

kaseone said:


> yeah. pretty sure  I've done it... Not to sure what chasing the dragon means, but I think I have a general concept (I've never tried heroine). but if it involves a piece of foil, straw (or hollowed out pen), and lighter, then yes. I didn't like the coke version though. kinda seemed like a waste. much rather blow than smoke.



yea thats what im talking about lighter foil and straw all u need 

chasing the dragon is pretty much the same thing... just ur using heroin


----------



## tyler2time

kaseone said:


> yeah. pretty sure  I've done it... Not to sure what chasing the dragon means, but I think I have a general concept (I've never tried heroine). but if it involves a piece of foil, straw (or hollowed out pen), and lighter, then yes. I didn't like the coke version though. kinda seemed like a waste. much rather blow than smoke.



Yea I agree depends how good the coke is that you got too.  If I had some good coke I would do a line then put a lil on foil and smoke it.  Gives ya a nice rush and numb mouth.  I quit doing that though because i noticed you come down a lot harder if you do it often enough.  If its been stepped on a lot then its just a waste of time though.


----------



## tyler2time

PinezPeakZ said:


> this isnt my pic i dont like taking pics of my stock but this is from erowid. This is what high quality cocaine looks like aka fishscales.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Man those fish scales look delicious, like tiny disco balls


----------



## sixpartseven

I've recently come across some excellent powder, finally. For the last couple years, all that seemed to be available in the Detroit are was absolute garbage. It was basically amphetamine cut with coke instead of coke cut with amphetamine.

A speedball of decent-quality H and this 'caine provided a beautiful rush. I do not promote speedballs nor do I partake in them often at all (I've only done it 3 times now in my entire drug-using career), but I just had to give it a shot with this batch of coke since there probably won't be this high of quality shit around for a while again.


----------



## eViLChEf

By the by, it should come as no surprise but having grown up in FLA and now living in N.H. I find the coke up here to be absolute fucking garbage and can't believe anyone would put that baby laxitive up their nose more than once. Sad really


----------



## bang that shit

might buy a bag on friday.... thats if i cant get an opiates.


then friday if i do get some yay

blow some lines.... and i know there is a party.... so throw a lil booze in there 2


----------



## 802Fire

eViLChEf said:


> By the by, it should come as no surprise but having grown up in FLA and now living in N.H. I find the coke up here to be absolute fucking garbage and can't believe anyone would put that baby laxitive up their nose more than once. Sad really



I'm in VT but grew up in NH and good quality yay can be found, it's just not as common as in FLA obviously. southern NH and MA is a good place to start


----------



## chinky

precision said:


> What's everyones coke like in Canada?  I just got some for $100/g in the GTA...... holy fuck its awesome!!! best i've ever had.. totally worth the $100 even though I never would've paid that much if i didn't have the extra cash floating around cause I hadn't gotten any in a few months.  I've been getting $80 in a different area of ont and $20/.5g in florida and it's nothing in comparison to this stuff.... grade a goodness!  Will share pics in gallery later!



i know this is the OP from back in 2005 but holy fuck $100/g!!!

id tell the dude suck my dick you should be getting balls for that price.


----------



## tofu chuck

802Fire said:


> I'm in VT but grew up in NH and good quality yay can be found, it's just not as common as in FLA obviously. southern NH and MA is a good place to start



I grew up in VT, st johnsbury. I've seen some ok stuff but nothing that compares to what you can get in the city with a little extra cash.  i get a ball a week and sometimes a dub or two during the week in illinois. the quality is almost always fire.


----------



## tofu chuck

chinky said:


> i know this is the OP from back in 2005 but holy fuck xxx/g!!!
> 
> id tell the dude suck my dick you should be getting balls for that price.



thats what it goes for down here. i know its like half that in chitown.


----------



## chinky

yeah man...half that price is standard around here..where you at?


----------



## tofu chuck

right by springfield.


----------



## chinky

thats like the middle of nowhere lol


----------



## bosselot

i hate cocaine now. i used to love it, but i just can't stand the way it makes me feel now. Haven't done any since early summer.


----------



## Metal_Lord

Here in Brazil is ~ US$ 20 - 25 / G


----------



## Trigeminal

Metal_Lord said:


> Here in Brazil is ~ US$ 20 - 25 / G



Holy shiznit. Probably not stepped on very much at all is it?


----------



## jspun

First time I did coke I did it with a guy on my soccer team. He lined some up after practice with some hot girls in the back. After the first line, felt the excitement of like scorring a goal pluss the feeling of my teath being numb. Next line my whole face when numb. I was 16. had wanted to try since I was 11-12 when I read a newsweek article on coke in 82'-83 but it took years to find a solid connect. Did it often in highschool. Standard cost then was $100 a gram and 250-350 an 8 ball for high quality coke. Got an 8 ball for $350 that was heavenly- smooth high and good taste  (don't know what it was cut with but added to taste. By the mid 90$ in San Diego I was getting 8 balls for as low as $80-%120 of very good quality. Heard some getting for 60$ an 8-ball, even cheaper than meth that it was competing with.. Now I have no idea on price but the former was for prety good quality stuff, in fact- this was for very good quality. First time I smoked rock I got superlative quality from a purvian coke dealer in La Jolla that was a friend of a friend. It turned me on to my base rock, watched him cook it in a test tube- he loaded it extra big because it was my first time. The euphoria was paralyzing and the the most euphoria until then- couldn't talk for a minute like i had done a N2O hit. Didn't get a coke smoking habit for 4- 5 years. 

My first speedball- classic combination like meth and seconal, coke and qualudes, champagne and caviar. Diferent people liked different proportions of white and black: my friend wanted all coke with a smidge dope- like an extra dry martini. I liked mine dirty- about 60/40. One thing we used to notice was that when you added the white to the black the solution would get darker rather thab the suspected lighter. Favorite all rime combination by far. Can smoke coke and chiva seperately but speedballs (1 and 1s or belushi {pronounced bel'lu'chai in spanish slang) had to be mixed and used IV to get that magic effect. The cocaine rush and ringing in your ear that feels like your blasting off followed by overwhelmingly pleasurable warm pulsations of heroin. The locamotive of coke is pushed by the H locamotive from back. Heard that you can get a little taste if you mix powder heroin with coke- haven't tried.

Also have chewed the coca leaves. With enough tea leaves- 10-20 plis backing soda can get you high, less of rush but numb face and significant increase in heart rate and mood. Tea: Brew 30 with lemon or vitamin C. Warm slightly untik it concentrates into yhick syrup sweetened with honey is good.


----------



## Bill Lee

I done some coke in europe and much more in south america, but I am no big fan. The SA coke was much better(smoother high, not as twitchy) but even when I took what was considered by my coke fan friends to be really good coke I only felt this:
Alert, slight euphoria, weird jaw movements, rapid sentence spitting mouth, loss of apetite

I never experienced the ego boost people say they get, which may be why I dont like it much(the constant need to redose doesnt help either). Anyone else got this?

Never tried smoking crack nor injecting.

One thing I do like with coke is that tolerance seem to build slowly.


----------



## izzy66

Bill Lee said:


> I done some coke in europe and much more in south america, but I am no big fan. The SA coke was much better(smoother high, not as twitchy) but even when I took what was considered by my coke fan friends to be really good coke I only felt this:
> Alert, slight euphoria, weird jaw movements, rapid sentence spitting mouth, loss of apetite
> 
> I never experienced the ego boost people say they get, which may be why I dont like it much(the constant need to redose doesnt help either). Anyone else got this?
> 
> Never tried smoking crack nor injecting.
> 
> One thing I do like with coke is that tolerance seem to build slowly.


re: "smoother not as twitchy"
ent and eye docs use pharm coke as a local anesthetic. in the mid-80s i had major sinus problems and 3 times my ent doc packed my nose w/ cotton soaked w/ a solution of coke. the first time i thought "oh fuck i'm gonna end up blowing my paycheck after this."  but none of the crap i hate about coke happened. i felt great, like you said "smooth not twitchy", plus my face was numb so that sinus shit was under control at least until i could get whatever Rx and go to the house.
i did half-jokingly tell the doc he should just give me that brown bottle to take home. had to give it a shot... 
-izzy


----------



## Metal_Lord

Trigeminal said:


> Holy shiznit. Probably not stepped on very much at all is it?





it is +/- 50% pure  sometimes apears much more stronger

today i get 1.5g for +/- <snip>! good quality


----------



## Nib

Wow I can't believe i actually got pretty clean coke for once.  The 20 bags were small at .3, but its great not having to fiend abump every 10 min but god damnit  I need a whore.


----------



## gus64

*Nyc*

Good Afternoon all,

picked up a couple of 20 bags of blow a few days ago (white bags, compressed,  no shine, may have been re-rocked). 

Effects resembled caffeine, and I experienced edgy, buzzing high of...well snorting caffeine or cheap speed (I mean at least cut it with high quality speed).

But euphoria? Fucking forget about it. I can't help but feel that quality has noticeably deteriorated since late 2008.  Got some dime bags of weed too it wasn't that bad, it really wasn't : )

So I was reading the 2010 National Drug assessment and one of the central progressions follows this reasoning: 

a decline in production in Colombia + increased demand in Europe = decreased amounts making it to Mexico --> DTO battles internally & w/ Mexican govt --> Less imported into the US --> unprecedented decline of availability in many US markets --> Me picking up shitty coke in Washington Heights. Obviously govt. data is suspect, but what if the general reasoning is accurate.

Any bluelighters uptown notice a drop in quality? Furthermore, can any dealer legitimately claim to have top notch shit if it has to be dilutted at every stage in order for each hand to break even?

Sorry for the ramble, just bored at work


----------



## Metal_Lord

gus64 said:


> Good Afternoon all,
> 
> picked up a couple of 20 bags of blow a few days ago (white bags, compressed,  no shine, may have been re-rocked).
> 
> Effects resembled caffeine, and I experienced edgy, buzzing high of...well snorting caffeine or cheap speed (I mean at least cut it with high quality speed).
> 
> But euphoria? Fucking forget about it. I can't help but feel that quality has noticeably deteriorated since late 2008.  Got some dime bags of weed too it wasn't that bad, it really wasn't : )
> 
> So I was reading the 2010 National Drug assessment and one of the central progressions follows this reasoning:
> 
> a decline in production in Colombia + increased demand in Europe = decreased amounts making it to Mexico --> DTO battles internally & w/ Mexican govt --> Less imported into the US --> unprecedented decline of availability in many US markets --> Me picking up shitty coke in Washington Heights. Obviously govt. data is suspect, but what if the general reasoning is accurate.
> 
> Any bluelighters uptown notice a drop in quality? Furthermore, can any dealer legitimately claim to have top notch shit if it has to be dilutted at every stage in order for each hand to break even?
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, just bored at work



I live in Brazil, I never seen meth here... the coke is cutted too.... but usually it isn't a active substance....

the coke from good sources tends to be +/- 50% pure.... if you take the best money can pay it gets close to pure if you're lucky


----------



## yaleforks

In the Mid Atlantic I get decent blow, but I always acetone wash it. I end up with about 60-70% of my starting weight.


----------



## Ts22082

Tha Chronic said:


> i bet it would be good being so close to mexico a key smuggling point.



Oh hells yeah I was in oklahoma and got some from a friend from south texas. Its pretty good. But Wooo the stuff out of california is sooo good. Im in austria now and they just dont have anything like what you see over there.


----------



## Atlien3

Atlanta has decent coke again. Pretty widespread.  We used to have extremely pure coke as far as coke in the US goes as this is the East Coast Hub of the Gulf Cartel but it fell of for a couple of years. Good to see its nearly back to normal.


----------



## eazyeze

Atlien3 said:


> Atlanta has decent coke again. Pretty widespread.  We used to have extremely pure coke as far as coke in the US goes as this is the East Coast Hub of the Gulf Cartel but it fell of for a couple of years. Good to see its nearly back to normal.



I use to get fire in middle Georgia also. I got over the coke scene though, no matter how pure it is I always feel like shit for days afterward so I'd rather stick to my opiates.


----------



## molly897

theres a big difference in what i gotta pay for fire vs street blow. weirdly i get a worse comedown from the expensive shit but the highs always better. maybe its just cut with speed


----------



## DavisK4high247

*not in Canada but get some super good stuff cheap..*



precision said:


> What's everyones coke like in Canada?  I just got some for $100/g in the GTA...... holy fuck its awesome!!! best i've ever had.. totally worth the $100 even though I never would've paid that much if i didn't have the extra cash floating around cause I hadn't gotten any in a few months.  I've been getting $80 in a different area of ont and $20/.5g in florida and it's nothing in comparison to this stuff.... grade a goodness!  Will share pics in gallery later!



I'm in the Suth central USA and not done any Canada coke in 10 years when i was near there,but i was and can get some coke here like you are talking about ,,this shit sparkeled like a diamond in the light when you held it up and moved in at angles around the light shit they call fishscale or"flake" but we called this stuff grade AA+ diamond coke because it was super strong even for here, and i payed $xxx for 3.5 grams (an Eightball..1/z.. here in USA) as ya know but this stuff was great and strong,better than stuff i bought that came off a brick of coke in Miami or LA before but still not the very best stuff but a close second...It was cut into slabs off a big brick but it was all sparkley flake.fishscale stuff and was not just cut and repressed into a brick it was for sure some high grade coke...and for $ a gram and actually i can buy a OZ from the dudes guy who i know better but i don't hav eto go pick it up myself for $xx an 1/z..(3.5 grams but these are close friend long time mutual people so others were paying $xx to $xx a gram which is expensice as hell in the US but it's true that you get what you pay for,and this stuff i would have paid $xx a gram for if i did not know where to get the good deals on it..I cut way back tho doing coke lately , but i am thinking about how nice it would be to make a call and get some fronted...dude will front me an Ounce(28-30 grams ,usually 30 grams for as lonmg as i need to pay him back for $xx a 1/2 oz,which is more than buying it cash price but still damn cheap for the quality and its delievered and always within 5 minutes of the time when it's supposed to be deleivered...great deal...love dealers when you know there hook ups  connections and family,and they take specail care of you!!!


----------



## DavisK4high247

*pretty much right about this...*



kush86 said:


> sorry to discredit wherever you got that 100% pure claim aceandtoothpick, but cocaine never even leaves the source countries at this level of purity, so the probability of it hitting the US at this purity level is ludicrous. It's my understanding that 100% pure would be almost impossible to use because of the way coke absorbs moisture out of the air ( can;t think of the right scientific term atm) but anyways, check out DEA seizures and shit, most product leaving a source country is usually anywhere from mid 80's to low/mid 90's percent pure, and even at those levels, any presence of moisture will cause it to gum up and need to be re-dried, hence the reason most bricks are wrapped in multiple layers of cellophane, tape, wax, etc. and sometimes even a dessicant as a layer in the packaging to prevent exactly that from happening.
> 
> I don't doubt that you got some bomb shit flowin in your area but it isn't worth it for importers and such not to hit the bricks they get at the least a little bit. You can still get fishcale in the 60-70% range and that would mos def be amazing product. Not trying to down you out by the way bro, just my 2 cents


 You are right since i have seen a bottle of pharmacutical cocaine from a local hospital a few years ago,,knew the pharmacists daughter,dating her at the time,anyway,they had brown glass bottles of cocaine hydrochloride ,said purity 99.99+ purity , strerile off white to white crystalline powder,etc,, for use in compunding drugs etc...some hospitals use cocaine in some surgeries becaus eit is a local anestetic and stops bleeding ,,anyway these brown glass vials were made in Germany by some drug company said contents originated in Peru or bolivia,,,,contains 1/8 ounce (3.5 grams) etc...so even pharm. powder is 99.99% not 100% so thats true but we still get some coke here that comes in at 95% in volume of course...and ounces at 80+% and grams i usaully get cut right off the ounce or the big brick,,,don't mess with it much these days,,i get it way to cheap and way to easy with who i know,,an di can easily end up dead from cocaine and pay for only a little bit of it..A free high is great,but a free death is not so cool....lol


----------



## MollayLujah

precision said:


> What's everyones coke like in Canada?  I just got some for /g in the GTA...... holy fuck its awesome!!! best i've ever had.. totally worth the  even though I never would've paid that much if i didn't have the extra cash floating around cause I hadn't gotten any in a few months.  I've been getting $ in a different area of ont and $/.5g in florida and it's nothing in comparison to this stuff.... grade a goodness!  Will share pics in gallery later!


For RAW uncut coke, <donk>/g is generous.

My main supply pays a little under that when buying serious weight.

When you are getting a "gram" for $<here>, you're either getting .1g of coke along with god knows what OR a .4g bag of whatever he has, telling you it's a gram.

The blow is cut immediately before it hits the first destination. Then figure it's cut a mininum of 1:1 with each new persons hands it touches.

When it finally gets to you, if it's even coke at all, it's going to be around 10-15%. 

For example, before 9/11, a good portion of the coca and H that came into the country did so through NYC ports. Some still does, but the risk isn't worth it to the suppliers so they've found new methods/routes.

For arguments sake, say a Kilo or PURE comes into Miami for distribution. The folks in Miami are getting it before anyone else can fuck with it. Every stop it makes on it's way to NY it most likely being cut down further, so once it finally makes it to NY it could be as low as 5% cocaine. These numbers and locations are not accurate, just examples.

Sorry for the rant, xanax does that to me.



Metal_Lord said:


> it is +/- 50% pure  sometimes apears much more stronger
> 
> today i get 1.5g for +/- <snip>! good quality


THIS right here, is what I HATE about this forum.

People like you Metal lord. There is absolutely NO WAY you have ANY idea the potency of your cocaine, other than, it got you high.

Do you have a MS/GC to use? Have you been to colombia and have tried 99% pure to compare it to?

False information KILLS PEOPLE. This site is about harm reduction. Instead of giving a BULLSHIT % how about you just say, yeah the coke was pretty damned good.



DavisK4high247 said:


> You are right since i have seen a bottle of pharmacutical cocaine from a local hospital a few years ago,,knew the pharmacists daughter,dating her at the time,anyway,they had brown glass bottles of cocaine hydrochloride ,said purity 99.99+ purity , strerile off white to white crystalline powder,etc,, for use in compunding drugs etc...some hospitals use cocaine in some surgeries becaus eit is a local anestetic and stops bleeding ,,anyway these brown glass vials were made in Germany by some drug company said contents originated in Peru or bolivia,,,,contains 1/8 ounce (3.5 grams) etc...so even pharm. powder is 99.99% not 100% so thats true but we still get some coke here that comes in at 95% in volume of course...and ounces at 80+% and grams i usaully get cut right off the ounce or the big brick,,,don't mess with it much these days,,i get it way to cheap and way to easy with who i know,,an di can easily end up dead from cocaine and pay for only a little bit of it..A free high is great,but a free death is not so cool....lol


Even more bullshit misinformation.

Jesus Christ.....do the mods not give a shit or are they just as clueless as everyone else posting?


----------



## shake

i can assure you the mods aren't going thru and deleting everyone post. iam however having to go and rework all you new post of 27 and merging them together cause you dont know how to multi quote in your posts.


----------



## narky1

Defiantely agree with above post same shit in Europe, leaves S.America 80-90% ,comes to Holland or Spain then gets shipped to rest of Europe at 50-60% by the time it hits the street its 15% ..........people who think theyre getting or got 80-90% when they buy their G or 8 ball
are crazy, the true breakdown for street shit is............ 15% yayo 35%manitol 25% benzocaine/dimethocaine 25% unfuckinknown!


----------



## torsade74

Does anyone know what you usually get as far as quality when in Mexico? Should it burn the throat? or has it been cut with Ajax!


----------



## Jason4man

Santa Ana and/or Long Beach It's been hit and miss for me, but maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## pallidamors

torsade74 said:


> Does anyone know what you usually get as far as quality when in Mexico? Should it burn the throat? or has it been cut with Ajax!



Nah, it shouldn't burn the throat because cocaine is a local anesthetic (which is why it's used for eye surgery!) Burning is the sign of a cut. 

Mexican blow should usually be pretty high quality as long as you're in Mexico itself and not near the border or at a place heavily frequented by tourists. Those spots, you can expect it to have a lot of cut. I was lucky enough to have decent sources when I was in Mexico, and the blow was always fantastic. We're talking stuff you could actually fall asleep on, an hour after you stopped.


----------



## torsade74

Maybe that was my prob. I was in Cancun. Coulda swore I saw the cleaning lady mixing it up in the hall way with an ajax can.


----------



## pallidamors

torsade74 said:


> Maybe that was my prob. I was in Cancun. Coulda swore I saw the cleaning lady mixing it up in the hall way with an ajax can.



you gotta be careful around those cleaning ladies...you know they need el puro in order to get them through the long days of cleaning frat boy spring break puke out of several hundred rooms. And then as a bit of spiteful vengeance, they'll throw in that potent cleanser as a cut before selling you a bag!


----------



## mocaso123

I live in Ottawa. A friend and I just followed Le Junk's acetone wash. Le Junk should be named Le GOD!!!

We weighed out an 8 at 3.5 dead on. Performed the wash, then weighed the washed blow. After reading various posts explaining that retaining approx 60% of your shit was about  the norm, we both almost shit a mule when the scale read 3.1 grams. This was following the instructions to a fucking "T". 

Anyway, as per Le Junk's instruction to "chop up a coule lines and snort away", we had to 
oblige the mofo. Basically, there is no way to describe how different the coke is, even with only .4 grams of cut taken away. NEVER again will we be railing on dirty ass coke. 

PS: we opted not to tell buddy's dealer how little cut there is in his shit for fear he may start adding lol.

All hail Le Junk!


----------



## mocaso123

tyler2time said:


> Man those fish scales look delicious, like tiny disco balls



Looks exactly like what we ended up with after Le Junk's wash.....totally awesome blow


----------



## DoseYouAll

Just did some coke for the first time ever, yes,yes thank you.  Straight up ghetto coke wrapped in tiny little pieces of grocery bag, copped by a friend who is comfortable in the hood. 

 "Don't slow down when you pull over or they will think that we are shooting at them!"

  Just that quote was worth the entire trip, because I didn't get high off a bump of coke.


----------



## I_need_dat

mocaso123 said:


> PS: we opted not to tell buddy's dealer how little cut there is in his shit for fear he may start adding lol.



Probably a smart idea


----------



## I_need_dat

I had a dream last night about coke. I pulled some makeup from out my purse and it was surrounded by powder. I was about to wash it off but then I noticed it was luminescent and scaly. I tasted it and got excited. The next thing I remember is it turned to sand. I woke up disappointed. I can't even get high in my dreams.


----------



## molly897

chinky said:


> i know this is the OP from back in 2005 but holy fuck !!
> 
> id tell the dude suck my dick you should be getting balls for that price.



never had shit as good as the shit I paid for either


----------



## Blowrivot

I've had all over the world and paid from


----------



## edarrin

> XXX/g in the GTA



You don't live in toronto do you? Because you got burned. 1/2 ball/$XXX


----------



## shake

i picked a g up from my dude bout an hour ago and i fat shot still got me humming good. dude has had some good shit as of lately which is why i broke my 5 yrs break from coke a few times this month


----------



## DrugRookie

*Some Cocaine Questions*

Never been on this forum before but I will follow "forum etiquette" (I guess that what I would call it) that I have seen on other unrelated forums.  I will give a bit of info about myself before I ask any questions.  If I am going about this wrong and advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.

*Age:*29
*Ht:* 6'3"
*Wgt:* 260lbs
*Health:* No problems, no regular medication
*Drug Experience:* Pot and Ecstasy very limited, only a handful of times in my life.​Percocet/Vicoden(prescription pain pills, never oxycotin) I have used these more frequently than any other drug, maybe 3 to 5 times per month for a number of years.  I will not do anything for 3 or 4 months or more at a times if I feel like I am doing too much.​Cocaine I used for the first time a little of a year ago while at a bachelor party in Vegas (I have to say I picked a good first time to try it, lol)  Since then used it maybe 10-12 times.​


----------



## DrugRookie

I hit submit before asking the questions. Will be up shortly, thanks.


----------



## DrugRookie

1.)  What is a typical amount of cocaine to use in a night, say 8pm to 4am or so?  I'm sure that can vary but in your personal experience what have to done and seen I guess.

2.)  How much is too much coke?  I realize that some will say any amount it too much, I understand that and probably agree with it.  What I am asking, is there a know amount or the average amount that leads to an OD?

3.)  Are there signs of an OD that you can notice and stop before it happens?

I prob have more questions and these might be common knowledge to some but I have never really been informed of what to be carful of.  Everytime i have done coke the people I am with just assume that I have experience.

Anyway, any help if appreciated and if you need info from me just ask.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## rubberduckie1234

*reply*

1.) What is a typical amount of cocaine to use in a night, say 8pm to 4am or so? I'm sure that can vary but in your personal experience what have to done and seen I guess.

depends on how much/often you do and how good it is
first time=1-1.5 g

2.) How much is too much coke? I realize that some will say any amount it too much, I understand that and probably agree with it. What I am asking, is there a know amount or the average amount that leads to an OD?

so ive heard...stop when you start puking

3.) Are there signs of an OD that you can notice and stop before it happens?

puking constantly?

I prob have more questions and these might be common knowledge to some but I have never really been informed of what to be carful of. Everytime i have done coke the people I am with just assume that I have experience.

Anyway, any help if appreciated and if you need info from me just ask. Thanks a lot.


----------



## DavisK4high247

how much to get depends on the quality of the coke and how often you use it,,since you have done it you say 10-12 times you should know how much it takes to get you high if you normally get the same quality coke each time,but I would get an 1/z aka eightball as it will cost you less per gram that way and you can kida experiment with your doses,just start with a small line at first,because you will normally always want another onw right away anyway ,and then go from there.And remember that it take about 10-15 minutes for snorted cocaine to fully kick in.So keep that in mind when doing it..OD is usually puking followed by other very unpleasan teffects,read up on them somewhere,I do not know persoanlly of anyone who OD'd on coaine that was snorting it,only smoking it or injecting it is the only people I know who OD'd although it is possible of course when snorting,just take it easy and remember that it takes about 10-15 minutes to get the full effect from snorting coke,so think of that when wanting to redose..


----------



## krunk619

Well i'm in San Diego and I haven't done any coke for years and i got and 8ball last night, for he said it was high quality stuff, which i doubted and i tasted.  Well as soon as i rubbed it in my mouth, about 2-3 seconds after i felt almost my whole face numb.  So I got home, it's in a solid form, probably re-compressed, and did some lines felt good after a while.  Today i do a few lines and I didn't feel that good high anymore.  So i too much in San Diego for an 8ball.  Did I get ripped off? Well i'm going to do a few more lines and see if I can answer that question for myself


----------



## gibby_420

After 2 nights and 7 grams of killer fishscale, I now remember why I hate shootin coke without dope in the mix. I didn't have any dope or Dilaudid but I had this bag of yay so I figured what the hell, I'll just do a few shots and put it away until I could get some dope... Yeah right, too bad it don't work like that lol!

There is almost nothing worse then a coke crash and not having any dope or at least some benzos to level u out.

Now that I have re-learned my lesson, a lesson I have leaned many times before (it's funny how quickly one forgets), and my arms heal up from the 50+ holes I put in them, from now on I will only speedball coke.


----------



## runduderun

*Cocaine and dirty fantasies*

Little confession (please no judgemants:

When I do coke, I fantasize with man / trannies. Cant find the reason why, but i guess theres something about dirty/prohibited/perversive sex. Dirty things just turns me insanely horny.

When sober, however, i feel like a completely other human been, totally manly, and disgusted about bi/gay sex.

Does anyone experienced anything similar? If yes, please, how can i make these thoughts to stop?


----------



## gibby_420

^^
That's the funny thing about yayo... Turn you into a pole smoking homo.


----------



## oklahomablacktar

lol ive never had any problems with yayo making you homoish. Ive always wanted to slam yak but i havent yet. Ive been doing dope for a long time and ive snorted god who knows how much coke. lol, i binged out on a half-O and stayed in my room for 2 days straight and just snorted coke non-stop. Ive always been afraid of doing yak cuz i didnt know how much i should slam at once? Ive shot speed before, ive never really done much speed. I had snorted and smoked it only a few times before. Anyways, i wanted to know how much yak i should do at once when shooting? I get a pretty high tolerance i usually snort close to a gram at a time to get a bomb ass head rush. With the question about how do you know if you might OD. The closest i ever came to ODing has been having a really hard time breathing. Also, your throat gets numb if you have some bomb shit and you do alot so that also makes it harder to breath. I love when all my teeth go numb and shit. Also, when speedballing how much coke/dope do you mix and do you just throw the coke in after you cook down the dope?


----------



## gibby_420

^^
If you have some quality fishscale a 0.1g shot should be all you need to get the bells ringing.

As far as speedballing goes, the first time u try u should cut your normal doses in half until u know how your body will react. I've been speedballing for many years and now use the same amount of dope & coke that I would if I was doing each on their own.


----------



## alteknj

oklahomablacktar said:


> lol ive never had any problems with yayo making you homoish. Ive always wanted to slam yak but i havent yet. Ive been doing dope for a long time and ive snorted god who knows how much coke. lol, i binged out on a half-O and stayed in my room for 2 days straight and just snorted coke non-stop. Ive always been afraid of doing yak cuz i didnt know how much i should slam at once? Ive shot speed before, ive never really done much speed. I had snorted and smoked it only a few times before. Anyways, i wanted to know how much yak i should do at once when shooting? I get a pretty high tolerance i usually snort close to a gram at a time to get a bomb ass head rush. With the question about how do you know if you might OD. The closest i ever came to ODing has been having a really hard time breathing. Also, your throat gets numb if you have some bomb shit and you do alot so that also makes it harder to breath. I love when all my teeth go numb and shit. Also, when speedballing how much coke/dope do you mix and do you just throw the coke in after you cook down the dope?



Yea man.. like the dude above me said, 0.1g of even decent quality coke will have you fucking gone, especially the first or second shots. Once you been shooting all night, you might need to up the ante a little bit, especially if you've been speedballing. The first speedball is always the best one, the second one just as good, but as the night goes on your going to need to be careful. You don't want to shoot too much of either. Shooting coke and heroin all night isn't exactly the safest thing and your going to feel like absolute shit once you run out. The heroin helps 10x, but I notice I still feel some of the coke crash. If I didn't have dope, and I have had shot straight coke before without heroin, it's like the worst feeling in the world. At least you can shoot yourself full of dope to get to sleep. Nothing beats the rush of IV coke though, just be careful. It's very easy to go overboard on and you don't want to hit the floor on that stuff. Quite a few times I probably shot a little too much and ended up breathing heavily and puking my guts out into the toilet. I usually do that anyway, but it feels scary. Crazy rush though. I can usually stretch a gram out to last me a few hours of speedballing, depends how crazy I am feeling. You can definitely get 10 or a lot more shots out of a gram.


----------



## oklahomablacktar

alteknj said:


> Yea man.. like the dude above me said, 0.1g of even decent quality coke will have you fucking gone, especially the first or second shots. Once you been shooting all night, you might need to up the ante a little bit, especially if you've been speedballing. The first speedball is always the best one, the second one just as good, but as the night goes on your going to need to be careful. You don't want to shoot too much of either. Shooting coke and heroin all night isn't exactly the safest thing and your going to feel like absolute shit once you run out. The heroin helps 10x, but I notice I still feel some of the coke crash. If I didn't have dope, and I have had shot straight coke before without heroin, it's like the worst feeling in the world. At least you can shoot yourself full of dope to get to sleep. Nothing beats the rush of IV coke though, just be careful. It's very easy to go overboard on and you don't want to hit the floor on that stuff. Quite a few times I probably shot a little too much and ended up breathing heavily and puking my guts out into the toilet. I usually do that anyway, but it feels scary. Crazy rush though. I can usually stretch a gram out to last me a few hours of speedballing, depends how crazy I am feeling. You can definitely get 10 or a lot more shots out of a gram.



Good looking out altek and gibby i appreciate the info. Ive got a few buddies who have shot coke a few times and they described it to me like a train goin through your head. Like its real loud like a whistling sound or something. Do you slam the blow and dope at the same time or do you do one right after another? Yeah thats how layne staley died is off a speedball. Ive done alot of drugs but for some reason shooting coke has always scared the shit outta me. I dunno why because first time i shot speed i did like a half gram of ice. I think coke is a little bit stronger though then speed as far as hitting you hard and then wearing off. I know what your talking about on the coke crash god the come down off coke sucks soo bad. Definently the worst part about coke, the high is great but fuckin 30-40 min and you feel like shit.


----------



## pallidamors

Yeah, when you slam, you slam the blow and the dope simultaneously, for maximum effect. And you're right, coke binds the dopamine reuptake receptors more strongly than speed, but for a lesser amount of time. 

The nice thing about speedballs, and someone already said this, is that when you get the coke comedown you can just use the dope to get your head straight.


----------



## oklahomablacktar

Alright cool man, ive done "pussy speedballs" which there pussy to me because it was back when i snorted oxy so i would do coke and oxy in the same line. Which it fucks you up but it wouldnt be anything like the rush off shooting coke or dope. Lol, yeh i hear you on the coke comedown i wouldnt even do coke by itself anymore. The only way i would do coke is if i had an opiate to ease it off. There is nothing worse then that shit, honestly makes you want to kill yourself

Lol i hear that


----------



## DavisK4high247

I used to slam coke all the time,but i would always make sure i at least had Benzo's for when i was out,unless I went to get more,but having a bunch of holes in my arms/veins after a coke shooting binge sucks,although the rush from a shot of good bell ringer coke is worth it at the time it seems,Now I only do coke with heroin in a speedball and thats not often sinc eI mainly snort my heroin ,trying to cut down on the needle use..anyway speedballs are risky if you do not know what you are doing,but so is shooting too much cocaine or heroin...lol..


----------



## krunk619

So after I do about 6-8 lines my nostril starts bleeding, am i doin bad stuff?


----------



## pallidamors

krunk619 said:


> So after I do about 6-8 lines my nostril starts bleeding, am i doin bad stuff?


well, if you do coke pretty often that kind of thing is going to start happening anyway. are we talking about every line going up the same nostril? you might want to switch off.


----------



## gibby_420

runduderun said:


> Little confession (please no judgemants:
> 
> When I do coke, I fantasize with man / trannies. Cant find the reason why, but i guess theres something about dirty/prohibited/perversive sex. Dirty things just turns me insanely horny.
> 
> When sober, however, i feel like a completely other human been, totally manly, and disgusted about bi/gay sex.
> 
> Does anyone experienced anything similar? If yes, please, how can i make these thoughts to stop?



Did u give in to your sexual impulses and fuck a tranny yet?


----------



## krunk619

pallidamors said:


> well, if you do coke pretty often that kind of thing is going to start happening anyway. are we talking about every line going up the same nostril? you might want to switch off.



yea same, nostril, it didnt start bleeding like out of my nose, but like inside i guess it gets irriated n there's blood in there, but i find this happens after doing about 6-8 lines within about 1hour 1/2. i guess it's never happened to me before cause I never done that many at a night.  I went thru an 8ball in two nights, is that bad? just wondering


----------



## shake

krunk619 said:


> yea same, nostril, it didnt start bleeding like out of my nose, but like inside i guess it gets irriated n there's blood in there, but i find this happens after doing about 6-8 lines within about 1hour 1/2. i guess it's never happened to me before cause I never done that many at a night.  I went thru an 8ball in two nights, is that bad? just wondering



and 8ball in 2night isnt bad at all considering i have gone thru in in 1night so naw you are good.

and also i quoted you cause this is 1 reasons why i will only IV coke now is you dont get coke nose after its. now iam in no way telling anyone to go and start bangin ya next bag of yak, but once you do start iving coke the risk of OD goes up BUT you wont hafta worry with nose bleeds or stuffy/runny nose


----------



## krunk619

shake said:


> and 8ball in 2night isnt bad at all considering i have gone thru in in 1night so naw you are good.
> 
> and also i quoted you cause this is 1 reasons why i will only IV coke now is you dont get coke nose after its. now iam in no way telling anyone to go and start bangin ya next bag of yak, but once you do start iving coke the risk of OD goes up BUT you wont hafta worry with nose bleeds or stuffy/runny nose



These pros are very interesting for me, I would like to know more about IV coke  .  The only problem I would have with IV coke is that i have alot of scars from IV's already when i was alot younger in my arms and even legs.  So can I get more info on IV coke  
thanks


----------



## shake

yea there plenty on information right here on bluelight bout ivng coke. we was discussing it either a few posts back on this page or it might have been on page11 of this thread. goro the other drugs forum and search IVing coke and it should pullup a wise range of info for ya. and you prolly got plenty of veins you can use. i assume with a lil know how of your own bodies anatomy amd alil determination you should be able to hit yourself and Iv coke is like night and day as far the effects you get from iving versus snorting. fair warning once you do shoot coke you will never wanta snort it again.


----------



## pallidamors

^Well, I went back to snorting, but only because I don't really enjoy blow to begin with, and then IVing it was a bit too intense. But combined with H, there's no point in a speedball unless its entirely injected.


----------



## gibby_420

^^
U gots to bang that shit up man!

Blowing it's a waste of a good speedball.


----------



## krunk619

Yea I think i'll stick to snortin only


----------



## gibby_420

^^
That's unfortunate.


----------



## krunk619

gibby_420 said:


> ^^
> That's unfortunate.



really? can you tell me your reason why?
just wondering


----------



## gibby_420

^^
If ya don't already know, I ain't gonna tell ya!


----------



## krunk619

gibby_420 said:


> ^^
> If ya don't already know, I ain't gonna tell ya!



but i want to know


----------



## krunk619

Just did a nice thick line, and a smaller thinner line, probably .75 g, well this stuff i got from my regular hook-up, but it seems alot stronger.  It came from an 8ball, it's compressed but seems alot harder than the ones I usually get.  It has a fluffy appearance to it, but seems alot stronger, my whole right side of my head felt numb still after about half an hour and my whole neck felt numb.  Feels alot stronger, I think I got some really high quality stuff this time. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## NewPhone

theres no way to judge quality over the internet.  sounds like you got some cocaine, dont know if its good or bad


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Ok few questions and general comments...

1. How fucked can you really get off cocaine? I never seem to get that fucked of it. Some might question the quality but I never buy it from randoms and when ever I've let my coke snorting friends try it they've been really impressed.

2. Is flake the purest form it comes in? I.e what purity and form does it leave the production line?

3. What are the hints of pink in my gear? I've read somewhere that this is good??



Also more generally everyone I have met who snorts coke has  the urge to snort it as quickly as possible. However I like to take my time with it, almost gollumesque in nature, conserving it and making it last as long as possible. The last gram I got I managed to make it last 10 days by having 2 tiny lines every morning before work instead of my usual cup of coffee.

Ah crap...the other question

What does lidocaine look like? Does it have the White flakey consistency of coke?


----------



## pallidamors

Crack4Lyfe said:


> Ok few questions and general comments...
> 
> 1. How fucked can you really get off cocaine? I never seem to get that fucked of it. Some might question the quality but I never buy it from randoms and when ever I've let my coke snorting friends try it they've been really impressed.
> 
> 2. Is flake the purest form it comes in? I.e what purity and form does it leave the production line?
> 
> 3. What are the hints of pink in my gear? I've read somewhere that this is good??
> 
> 
> 
> Also more generally everyone I have met who snorts coke has  the urge to snort it as quickly as possible. However I like to take my time with it, almost gollumesque in nature, conserving it and making it last as long as possible. The last gram I got I managed to make it last 10 days by having 2 tiny lines every morning before work instead of my usual cup of coffee.
> 
> Ah crap...the other question
> 
> What does lidocaine look like? Does it have the White flakey consistency of coke?



0. First off, see the "edit" button located in the lower right corner of the posts that you have made? Next time you want to add something you forgot, click that and edit your post so that you don't clutter up the thread with double posting. Just a little tip.

On to the questions...

1. Some people get really geeked from coke, other people don't get fazed by even the most quality stuff. It's all due to individual differences in the brain. You might just be one of those people that doesn't really get much out of blow.

2. I'm not really sure, I've heard it actually leaves in flaky bricks, but someone could probably tell you better than I could, I'm not too into coke. 

3. No idea but it's probably cut.

4. Lidocaine is a white powder on it's own; it's not flaky like coke is.


----------



## krunk619

Just did a nice line, about .5 from the same hard stuff i did the other day, made the back of my hairs stand up, i guess it must be good sh1t  .  I never really felt a head rush before doing coke, even in Texas where they have good quality stuff, but I felt a slight rush with this coke.  Hopefully I get some more, now my whole face is numb %)  , i feel it all the way to the back of my head, just got a haircut too lol


----------



## chinky

well what do you expect when you snort half a gram in one line?


----------



## shake

krunk619 said:


> Just did a nice line, about .5 from the same hard stuff i did the other day, made the back of my hairs stand up, i guess it must be good sh1t  .  I never really felt a head rush before doing coke, even in Texas where they have good quality stuff, but I felt a slight rush with this coke.  Hopefully I get some more, now my whole face is numb %)  , i feel it all the way to the back of my head, just got a haircut too lol



you should totally try iving it once, seeing as how you want a rush iam down to my last .3 in my coke bag so it time to start eating sum kpins. been shooting coke sincce 3pm friday afternoon.
was suppose to work 3hrs at my lowes in diberville so i clocked in at 6am then sneaked out and rode the 39minutes it takes me to get to the methadone clinic. ended up working a hour 15mi nutes cause it tokk forever to get my doses since the clinics computers were down, then i had to go over to anopter store and work 8hrs at the gulfport lowes location(i fuckin hate thats tore noone takes care of any plants thre i spent 2 1/2hrs prumimg fuvking roses) its mo womder my store in diberville ids number 1 in sales in the area. 

anyways coke dude calls me at 3pm i tolf em ia m stuvk at work til 530pm, he sdays well i aint gunna be around by then so i just left still clockd in and sat at the house and did sum yak til it was tyme to go back uo to gport lowes and log out. easy days i love having a boss i rarely see maybe once every 2  months.

oh and got me some good sex from this person off craigslist. shit i went into their bathroom soon as i got there did i fat ass shot of yak prolly like .3 came out that bathroom and he and she were both just sitting there naked asking if i was gunna share. my weekend is looking good so far.

chinky iam looking to cpme up to chicago on my bday weekend of november 30. whos gunna let me crash at they place.

man thtas a fucking novel


----------



## pallidamors

^shake, if you're goin to be in chitown, you can stay with my grandparents, but you gotta share the blow with them. I've noticed they're slowin down a bit in their twilight years and they could use a little motivation boost. Just don't bone my grandma, please.


----------



## oklahomablacktar

pallidamors said:


> ^shake, if you're goin to be in chitown, you can stay with my grandparents, but you gotta share the blow with them. I've noticed they're slowin down a bit in their twilight years and they could use a little motivation boost. Just don't bone my grandma, please.



lmao, good shit


----------



## DavisK4high247

man thats some weak ass coke or you have a big tolerance if you do 1/2 gram lines of coke..the shit i get when I do coke ,you would OD doing a 1/2 gram in one line...lol...We can do a small one inch skinny line and be coked up for about an hour ,although I used to IV my coke so it's not the same snorting it,so I rarely do blow anymore..gimme my smack and some pills and some high grade bud and I'm happy..


----------



## NewPhone

mmm  shot some good ass fishscale yesterday and then again today.  It was nice, suboxone worked as a blanket so I didn't come down hard off of it and I drank as well to come off the cocaine last night.  I did not feel the come down today (thank you opiates!)

Nothing like that first shot of coke, a couple gasps of breath, sometimes puking...  hearing that train coming, the taste in the back of your throat...  then you realize you took all your clothes off.


----------



## krunk619

DavisK4high247 said:


> man thats some weak ass coke or you have a big tolerance if you do 1/2 gram lines of coke..the shit i get when I do coke ,you would OD doing a 1/2 gram in one line...lol...We can do a small one inch skinny line and be coked up for about an hour ,although I used to IV my coke so it's not the same snorting it,so I rarely do blow anymore..gimme my smack and some pills and some high grade bud and I'm happy..



Wow I wish i had some of the stuff you got  . I haven't OD yet, but i usually drink while i'm doin some lines and I stop doin lines once i start gettin really hot and my heart starts pumpin super fast


----------



## krunk619

shake said:


> you should totally try iving it once, seeing as how you want a rush iam down to my last .3 in my coke bag so it time to start eating sum kpins. been shooting coke sincce 3pm friday afternoon.
> was suppose to work 3hrs at my lowes in diberville so i clocked in at 6am then sneaked out and rode the 39minutes it takes me to get to the methadone clinic. ended up working a hour 15mi nutes cause it tokk forever to get my doses since the clinics computers were down, then i had to go over to anopter store and work 8hrs at the gulfport lowes location(i fuckin hate thats tore noone takes care of any plants thre i spent 2 1/2hrs prumimg fuvking roses) its mo womder my store in diberville ids number 1 in sales in the area.
> 
> anyways coke dude calls me at 3pm i tolf em ia m stuvk at work til 530pm, he sdays well i aint gunna be around by then so i just left still clockd in and sat at the house and did sum yak til it was tyme to go back uo to gport lowes and log out. easy days i love having a boss i rarely see maybe once every 2  months.
> 
> oh and got me some good sex from this person off craigslist. shit i went into their bathroom soon as i got there did i fat ass shot of yak prolly like .3 came out that bathroom and he and she were both just sitting there naked asking if i was gunna share. my weekend is looking good so far.
> 
> chinky iam looking to cpme up to chicago on my bday weekend of november 30. whos gunna let me crash at they place.
> 
> man thtas a fucking novel



lol your weekend sounds like mine except workin at Lowes,  I wish I could hang out with some of the people on this board here


----------



## chinky

you dont even know us noob..you dont want to hang out with us..we are a bunch of losers who like drugs and choose to be antisocial cause we spend our time on this board choosing talkin to BL friends over the ones we know in real life


----------



## chinky

shake said:


> chinky iam looking to cpme up to chicago on my bday weekend of november 30. whos gunna let me crash at they place.
> 
> man thtas a fucking novel



well right now ive been stayin at my uncles in indiana but its only over the border and about 30mins out side of downtown chicago so getting down there is no problem...i dont know if ill be out here or back home a month from now but if you comin out for a few days i can just comeout here and im sure you could crash here at my uncles cause we can party here no problem..aside from openly doing dope in front of him hes cool about everything else and its not hard to use the bathroom lol 

how long where you planning on coming outhere? you gotta bring some of that fire coke you talkin about lol

but yeah get at me prolly over PM but yeah i might be able to accomidate you


----------



## NewPhone

Ah, meeting "internet" people.  Its been hit or miss for me.  Never met any bluelighters though.  

Man, suboxone worked really well as an opiate blanket with the cocaine I did.  I purchased it at g from a friend [actually i had a girl purchase it, and it scaled out to 1.3]

He didn't cut it [he makes crack with it] and it was sooooooooo good.  Usually the cocaine I get here in chicago is just okay (compared to the stuff Ive tried in florida whenever I go out there to visit my boys) but this was of exceptional quality.  I think thats because I skipped a few middlemen though


----------



## chinky

ive met a few bluelighters..but i knew them all for a while on here..normally just party it up..ive met like 3 dudes and 2chicks all good people too, would hang out with them again..

but aside from BL ive never met anyone else from the internet that shit is too weird...i never had to use myspace to finda random bitch to fuck the bar is easy enough if you wanna slut that bad


----------



## NewPhone

haha...  i wasnt talking about like myspace or facebook or anything...  thats fucked up.  i met one person from another forum, years after we met on the forum.  met in real life by accident...  turned out i moved 4 blocks away from him.


----------



## krunk619

*Got Blow?*

So it's almost Friday, does everyone have their blow and alcohol for the weekend? :D


----------



## spacebound

just got a ball, need to go get some liquor.


----------



## chinky

ask us if we care if you can find coke or not cause we dont..


----------



## WeMustEscapeEarth

I wish I could use cocaine right now. Unfortunately some bad decisions have led to serious legal problems. I LOVE cocaine. Some opiates are nice for the come down too. I don't really like to mix it with alcohol though. When I'm no longer being tested, I will use only prescribed Ritalin and Oxycontin.


----------



## chinky

coke is one of the quickest drugs to leave the body...all you need is like 2-3 days and you will piss clean again..so why cant you use? are you tested everyday? random drops once a week?


----------



## WeMustEscapeEarth

I'm in this Drug Court program for hopefully a year at most. I've just started program Wednesday so I don't know about getting away with it. I have to make a phone call three times a day, and this automatic message plays saying a color. If it says my color (red) I have two hours to go to the place and get tested. If I'm at work I have to call another number to let them know and then get tested as soon as I leave work. I'm going to record all the colors to see how often mine is called and to see if there is a pattern.

The other thing is that I need to convince the counselors that I do want to stop using so I either need to change my perspective or start working on my acting skills. And I don't want to rely on my acting skills so I'm trying to stay open-minded and change my perspective a bit. It's work in progress.


----------



## oklahomablacktar

lol your prescribed Oxycontin. Sounds like a breeze to me


----------



## chinky

WeMustEscapeEarth said:


> I'm in this Drug Court program for hopefully a year at most. I've just started program Wednesday so I don't know about getting away with it. I have to make a phone call three times a day, and this automatic message plays saying a color. If it says my color (red) I have two hours to go to the place and get tested. If I'm at work I have to call another number to let them know and then get tested as soon as I leave work. I'm going to record all the colors to see how often mine is called and to see if there is a pattern.
> 
> The other thing is that I need to convince the counselors that I do want to stop using so I either need to change my perspective or start working on my acting skills. And I don't want to rely on my acting skills so I'm trying to stay open-minded and change my perspective a bit. It's work in progress.



so what if you have to go out of town or want to go on vacation for a week?

i mean having to call 3x a day everyday seems a little excessive..i mean i can understand once a week or twice a weekbut 3x a day? what if you have to go out of town for work or want to take 2 weeks vacation?

you shuld of asked if you could serve a month in county and get released with time served or are ou doing this drug court thing to avoid the conviction? cause that intensive probation shit is for the birds..fuck a year or 2 of weekly random drug tests and checking in 3x a day..id rather sit in county for a month and leave with no probation or nothing


----------



## chemist63

chinky said:


> so what if you have to go out of town or want to go on vacation for a week?
> 
> i mean having to call 3x a day everyday seems a little excessive..i mean i can understand once a week or twice a weekbut 3x a day? what if you have to go out of town for work or want to take 2 weeks vacation?
> 
> you shuld of asked if you could serve a month in county and get released with time served or are ou doing this drug court thing to avoid the conviction? cause that intensive probation shit is for the birds..fuck a year or 2 of weekly random drug tests and checking in 3x a day..id rather sit in county for a month and leave with no probation or nothing



I agree but depends if there is a job involved.  That would really suck to be on that much probation.


----------



## loncho

yayo has never really done it for me.

I've had fun with it for sure, I think it's handy when you're drinking and want to party all night long and keep on going forever, but it just doesn't last long enough.

Also, here it's fucking expensive, just insane compared to what I used to pay down in Chile, pretty cheap and pure yayo from Peru.


----------



## Delsyd

cocaine has been the least rewarding drug ive done. 
In fact snorting it actually makes me feel shitty.

Smoking some base feels nice though.


----------



## chinky

ive said it once ive said it 100x...coke sucks because you can never have enough..at least with dope you can snort a couple lines and be high for hours with coke the best high is that first line of the night and then you end up doing big ass lines trying to catch that first rush


----------



## urbaneugor

In OR I can get all the shrooms, kris, weed, hash, acid I want. Trouble is I don't want those. I love the burn then numb of a good ball.


----------



## chinky

sucks for you


----------



## lle

*Best cocaine in America?*

In your opinion, what city in America has cocaine (not crack) that is easy to find, cheap, and good quality?


----------



## chinky

the answer to this question is purey opinion based.. so who cares?

coke is cheap everywhere, it just depends on who you know


----------



## hydrochron

I would say hardly anywhere. It's been getting more rare and more rare the last 5 years. I would definently say SD to LA, like chinky said it's who you know.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

back in the day miami, dont no bout now


----------



## pallidamors

PDXHeff said:


> Not Northern California. Snort two Rits or pop an Adderall and you're better off, IMO.



I dont know about that, I've copped some pretty decent snow in the bay area. Definitely better in southern california though.


----------



## pallidamors

PDXHeff said:


> Not Northern California. Snort two Rits or pop an Adderall and you're better off, IMO.



I dont know about that, I've copped some pretty decent snow in the bay area. Definitely better in southern california though.


----------



## shake

we allready have a coke discussion thread here so moved


----------



## DavisK4high247

Not north of Sacto? Man they got good,cheap blow in Oregon and Washington state,at least when I was up there,it is who you know and all that obvious shit..coke is a motor drug like Hunter.Thompson said;you gotta keep doing more and more to keep the motor(you) running like a gas guzzling car,although he sure liked blow,but with a lotta money You can stay high for a long time,with lotsa coke anyway..The only way coke really did anything worth a shit to me really was injecting it,and that is a bad scene ,since you get really high and then need to do an injection again in 10 minutes ,and OD on injecting coke is more common then OD's from shooting heroin...


----------



## DavisK4high247

Yeah I know what you meant by north of Sacto,there are just no cities there that I have really been to besides Redding,and that was staying the night on a trip to WA,but I imagine that if you got the money ,they good the good coke in Norcal,up in the Emerald Triangle,in humboldt yeah ,and all the weed growers used to get great coke ,but thats been a while since I have been to that area for more than a night,so they maybe all just growing weed,and I know they gotta be having a lot of crystal meth up there also..dunno though how popular it is either , I imagine they are more into acid and shrooms and so on , rather than blow and speed and heroin there in the norcal growers area...just a guess though..lol


----------



## peteypablo

I wonder how low the cost of coke will get in this country?  You n the eighties.  From everything I've read supply is beating out demand.


----------



## chinky

prices bro


----------



## PleasureSeeker

Who's tried rocking up coke? Tried and failed once, just got powdery stuff. Wondering if quality of the stuff prohibits getting decent rocks of it and if I a small amount 1/4 to 1/2 g.would be enough for a  trial run.....


----------



## DavisK4high247

Rocking up coke into Carck? or what? lol...rocking up coke into crack is easy as hell,unless your blow is total shit already,then you get super shitty crack...lol.


----------



## gibby_420

^^
The rock won't be shit if u know what you're doing... 

shitty coke = shitty comeback.


----------



## tgif30

toronto has good blow which I try from time to time with friends (not my main thing though lol). Italways, btw theres no such thing as pure especially here, there is real good which you might think is pure but it just is thats its cut less or cut well lol


----------



## DavisK4high247

gibby_420 said:


> ^^
> The rock won't be shit if u know what you're doing...
> 
> shitty coke = shitty comeback.



Thats what I said ,if your blow/coke is shitty and cut to hell ,then your rock will be also..unless you know how to do the old school 70's freebase thing,and if it's(coke) cut to hell then you can "wash" out the cut and get almost pure base cocaine out of what cocaine is in there,and you can even turn it back from freebase into powder with some Hcl acid and whatnot..lol..


----------



## gibby_420

^^
What I meant was... 

If u got a gram of some really shitty yak and base it ammonia/ether style you'll only get a fraction of that gram back... that little bit that does comeback will be some fire ass rocks tho.

You can still make pretty decent rocks out of garbage coke using the bicarb method... if u know what ur doing.


----------



## hydrochron

^I prefer getting it good, rather then filtering it to make it good. It has more potential if it's just good. I dont mind stuff that's lightly cut. I prefer paying more and avoiding the cut when I can.


----------



## DavisK4high247

gibby_420 said:


> ^^
> What I meant was...
> 
> If u got a gram of some really shitty yak and base it ammonia/ether style you'll only get a fraction of that gram back... that little bit that does comeback will be some fire ass rocks tho.
> 
> You can still make pretty decent rocks out of garbage coke using the bicarb method... if u know what ur doing.



Yes I agree with you..lol..the old school ammonia/ether freebase method only leaves you with a fraction of the gram back,because as you know the ammonia/ether method washes/filters out all the cut and leaves you with almost pure cocainebase aka the fire ass base rocks the rich people smoked in the late 70's ...lol..


----------



## Toshiba

So maybe I missed this somewhere in the thread, I haven't read all 15 pages........ but just wondering how must is the most anyone has done in one night or day?  For myself + 1, 11Gs from about 6pm evening to 3pm next day.............is this way way overboard? 

My hangover said yes, good sh!t though?


----------



## stuckinaloop

11g's in less than 24 hours...good shit?? Unless you have some insane tolerance..I doubt it's good lol


----------



## gibby_420

^^
I was thinking the same shit.


----------



## ipawilzon

eazyeze said:


> I use to get fire in middle Georgia also. I got over the coke scene though, no matter how pure it is I always feel like shit for days afterward so I'd rather stick to my opiates.



What up bro good to see a fellow Atlien on here, the key word for Georgia is "used to". I was getting the fury from 2000 to 2007, I'm talking zones bro. thats why I am trying to get back to my roots and find my old friend molly or even some good pressed for fun every now and then instead of hitting the yayo scene back up... its been forever since I seen good soft, molly or even pressed pills round in and round Atl.... So I am just sticking to my roxys right now, have u seen any molly round these parts, cause it seems like it has just dropped off the map.. or is it just me??... lol. And yea, I feel ya on the shitty coke feeling the next day.. I have seen wayyyyy to many sunrises and have had to replace enough blinds lol... So just like you I am sticking to my Roxys and benzos..


----------



## Atlien3

ipawilzon said:


> What up bro good to see a fellow Atlien on here, the key word for Georgia is "used to". I was getting the fury from 2000 to 2007, I'm talking zones bro. thats why I am trying to get back to my roots and find my old friend molly or even some good pressed for fun every now and then instead of hitting the yayo scene back up... its been forever since I seen good soft, molly or even pressed pills round in and round Atl.... So I am just sticking to my roxys right now, have u seen any molly round these parts, cause it seems like it has just dropped off the map.. or is it just me??... lol. And yea, I feel ya on the shitty coke feeling the next day.. I have seen wayyyyy to many sunrises and have had to replace enough blinds lol... So just like you I am sticking to my Roxys and benzos..



lol @ replacing the blinds, ATLIEN HERE TOO!


----------



## ipawilzon

*useedit an multi quotew buttons*



Atlien3 said:


> Atlanta has decent coke again. Pretty widespread.  We used to have extremely pure coke as far as coke in the US goes as this is the East Coast Hub of the Gulf Cartel but it fell of for a couple of years. Good to see its nearly back to normal.



I\en shit just dried up, and now I cant find the good stuff, like the shit that you can do all night and feel like normal the next day even though you been up all night... THATS what I miss... 

Shit is good to see some of my Atlanta homeboys on here.. thought I was alone, but I've been sticking round \away. I'll check myself next time...


----------



## gibby_420

^^
ur gonna catch shit for double posting dude... use the edit & multiquote buttons.


----------



## DavisK4high247

The gulf Cartel is way lower power wise nowdays,and the Zetas now control 95% of the area of Mexico that the gulf cartel once controlled.
The gulf cartel has only an area south of Brownsville,texas around Matamoros,Mexico and some shoreline in that state in Mexico where Matamoros is in..The rest of the gulf of mexico east coast shoreline is Zeta Controlled,as is the Laredo corridor,a very highly prized and much sought after route into Texas.Brownsville,McAllen,tx up the valley to south a ways of Laredo is the only Gulf Cartel border with the US they still have left..


----------



## Toshiba

stuckinaloop said:


> 11g's in less than 24 hours...good shit?? Unless you have some insane tolerance..I doubt it's good lol



Well rember it would only be about 5.5 per person over a 21 hour period....it was no fun and a huge through away of money, def. regret it.....it was decent i guess, however cute the shit is by the time it gets to SLC.


----------



## djtroy

I alwasy hear about how shitty the coke is in South Florida. This blows my mind because I would think being a huge coke import location, it should be good. Why is it not?


----------



## gibby_420

^^
There's good yak to be had pretty much everywhere... it's all about having good connections.


----------



## djtroy

gibby_420 said:


> ^^
> There's good yak to be had pretty much everywhere... it's all about having good connections.



True


----------



## sugarstar

coke seems to be difficult to find in chicago or is it just me? west side and south side have h and rock readily available but no actual coke


----------



## pallidamors

you probably just arent talking to the right people. crack's more popular in the ghetto, so if you go there to cop, that's probably what you'll find. 

also, remember that nobody here can tell you where to go to score actual coke. infractions will be issued if the conversation heads in that direction.


----------



## Scoliosis

Stay away from parkdale and the cracker areas as people are mostly there to rip you off and worse. 

There is some great shit locally, and there is some over-cut shit here too.  I have personally seen both extremes!!


----------



## oinkyoink

no price talk here


----------



## gibby_420

^^
No price talk oinky.


----------



## wickedgarden

Here, we call crack "hard" and powder "soft". Im sure it's mostly the same everywhere else.  What about Canada?  Europe?  Here in Western NC, hard is easy to find in the ghetto, to get decent powder you have to know the right people.


----------



## Scoliosis

*Toronto *

Hard - easy to get in the ghettos.  U usually get ripped off 40-60% of the grab. if a head goes to get it.  And you r lucky if they return. 

Soft - same as you said. most punksters cut cut cut... its like thay wanna be chefs


----------



## PinezPeakZ

sugarstar said:


> coke seems to be difficult to find in chicago or is it just me? west side and south side have h and rock readily available but no actual coke



Coke is hard to find in the "open air" market most people slanging on the block are trying to hustle crack. Best bet for coke in the Chicago area is from the suburbs. I have been looked for coke in a while but before there was some insane fishscales in SW burbs.


----------



## Toshiba

chinky said:


> ive said it once ive said it 100x...coke sucks because you can never have enough..at least with dope you can snort a couple lines and be high for hours with coke the best high is that first line of the night and then you end up doing big ass lines trying to catch that first rush


You said it! Exactly.......I know I will have heart problems now cuz I on the 100th line I just want the feeling of the 1st one.


----------



## Toshiba

BYE BYE Columbia, Coke, and fat lines.....MDPV is here.  Just click and get it delivered to your house, one gram will straight Fv<k you up for a week.


----------



## PinezPeakZ

chinky said:


> ive said it once ive said it 100x...coke sucks because you can never have enough..at least with dope you can snort a couple lines and be high for hours with coke the best high is that first line of the night and then you end up doing big ass lines trying to catch that first rush



That is because you have never done really high quality coke.


----------



## PinezPeakZ

chinky said:


> coke is one of the quickest drugs to leave the body...all you need is like 2-3 days and you will piss clean again..so why cant you use? are you tested everyday? random drops once a week?



Do not listen to this. Coke can be detected in you system for longer then 2-3 days. It depends how saturated your system is.


----------



## gibby_420

^^
I'm a fucking speedball fiend and would piss clean of dope & coke everytime after four days off the shit... I was pissed by my Methadone clinic once a week.


----------



## Madman07

*Cocaine in Chicago*

What is your opinion on the blow in Chicago? 

Thoughts?


----------



## DavisK4high247

When I was staying with a few friends in Chicago in 1997 or 1998 for a few months we got some really good coke , although they had a really good connection. Dunno about now, In Memphis we have pretty good to fire coke depends on your source and cash flow..I would think the same is true about Chicago since it is so much bigger!


----------



## LoveKillsSlowly10

There's times it's hard to find soft in Chicago period.  Quantities of yeyo used to be alot cheaper in the Chi (well, Berwyn to be exact) like a good 4 years ago or so.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Sometimes it's hard to find soft in Memphis with all the crack smokers here, but my people I get coke from,when I do,not much anymore, hook me up with some good to fire blow pretty cheap. Memphis is more of a coke and crack town than anything, moreso than a heroin town,although there is good to fire NJ/NYC powder , other good powder from Chicago,etc. and tar heroin, all available coke and crack seem to be the drug of many people , other than weed and booze..


----------



## OpiateGuy

There's a lot of great coke in chicago its all phone connects though.  Prices aren't bad either.


----------



## Asyd420

the cokes not bad, dont know how much crack is around though.


----------



## alteknj

The cocaine I get (grams, eightballs and up) from low level Colombian runners in North NJ is pretty cheap and alright quality. You definetly get quantity, quality can range, but most of the part it's decent on average. It's hard to get small weight that's not completely stomped. BUT those dimes you get in Newark at the dope spots in the crack vials are FUCKING FIRE. It's powder coke in packaged in the crack vials and you can get them at the dope spots. Oh. my. god. Specifically made for speedballing. All you need is a tiny tiny tap of the vial into your cap and draw back and plunge and you'll be puking and head will spinning in no time. It's obviously cut, but they don't need to stomp on it like they were selling grams or weight. They make enough money making up dime vials off the weight they get.


----------



## untaMe

PinezPeakZ said:


> Do not listen to this. Coke can be detected in you system for longer then 2-3 days. It depends how saturated your system is.



i just got out of jail, know mad ppl who got violated over coke. shit can stay in your system for a week plus..


----------



## krunk619

How's the Soft scene looking in San Diego, Cali? I lost my connect, so I been clean for about 3 months now, but spring is comming 

I guess I got to get a good connect up here in the Burbs'


----------



## The Rock Monster

Chinky, you think coke sucks. You must not have done very good blow. You havent been to Costa Rica, have you? Best high i have ever gotten, from a small pile of costa rican blow. Extremely potent. You wont find stuff in the states quite as good.

Also with coke, less is more. The more you use, the more unpleasant side effects occur.


----------



## revelator

I reckon mdpv is way stronger and better also cheaper. do you think?


----------



## headfuck123

every experience iv had with coke has been shit. im guessing this is due to crap quality by the time it gets here. im kinda glad i havent enjoyed it because its wayyyy to expensive! imo its one of the most expensive and cut drugs out there (in my area anyway)


----------



## Johnny blue

Well at least you realize that it's just crap. Good coke is definitely a good experience and there's just too much crap out there nowadays. Too often I run into people that think that they have fire coke but, fire yayo doesn't leave you twitching and paranoid in the corner not even wanting to socialize. It's so bad right now that I don't even think many noobs even know what it's really like.


----------



## The Rock Monster

Good coke makes you believe the bartender is your best friend in the universe, and you wont shut up. And really good coke just might be the best youve felt, ever. 

Noobs stfu about bath salts.


----------



## EKWEEKEND

whats the deal with people saying that the coke in the US is being cut with levamisole? anybody seen this first hand?


----------



## BluffBoy

Man who fuckin knows what's in the coke now days. All I know is I won't even do it if it's free. All it does is fuck ur nose up and give off a fake numb feeling that tastes like shit. 

Don't get me wrong there's loads of decent shit out there, but REAL good coke I've only had a handful of times. Talkin shit so strong a half g will have you up well past the sun comin up and you don't even feel the comedown.


----------



## snowman203

EKWEEKEND said:


> whats the deal with people saying that the coke in the US is being cut with levamisole? anybody seen this first hand?



Sounds like fear mongering, but I'm sure there are people taking advantage of the less experienced.


----------



## snowman203

Are there any reports describing what happens when you take pure levamisole?


----------



## DavisK4high247

EKWEEKEND said:


> whats the deal with people saying that the coke in the US is being cut with levamisole? anybody seen this first hand?



Never seen it first hand, read a DEA report(dunno how relaible they are really) ,they say that up to 1/3rd of all Colombian coke is cut with levamisole, in Colombia at the source areas. I dunno if the DEA is bullsitting to scare people like they tend to do, but I also read the same info on Erowid, that the actual people at the source labs are adding levamisole to kilograms before it leaves Colombia, and levamisole has to be specificly searched for in a chemical test I think, plus it supposedly makes it through a reduction of cocaine with ammonia/ether into pure base cocaine, and through recrystilisation back into cocaine Hcl,,so it's supposed to be very difficult to seperate from cocaine, maybe some in Advanced Drug Disc. knows of a way to seperate cocaine from levamisole, since turning it into a base and then back into cocaine Hcl will not seperate cocaine and levamisole..must need some special solvents and equipment,
 I dunno, maybe someone should ask one of the people in Advanced DRug Disc. if their is a way to seperate cocaine and levamisole, I'm sure there is a way, but it may be something that a chemist can only do...


----------



## Nate2323

Haha u guys are lucky, I'm from Australia and it's hard to get good shit and it goes for about $<snip>


----------



## stoned_clockwork

I recently read somewhere that 82% of all cocaine tested by the DEA was cut with Levamisole. Could be scare tactics though...


----------



## snowman203

stoned_clockwork said:


> I recently read somewhere that 82% of all cocaine tested by the DEA was cut with Levamisole. Could be scare tactics though...



So in an effort to get to the bottom of why this agent is even used turns up this via wikipedia: "Levamisole adds bulk and weight to powdered cocaine (whereas other adulterants produce smaller "rocks" of cocaine) and makes the drug appear more pure." 

Which is linked to a Yahoo search or article? The first hit comes up as a usatoday.com story.

RED FLAG ALERT

"In a report in the June 1 issue of Annals of Internal Medicine, Dumyati and doctors from the University of Rochester Medical Center* discuss two cases* involving women with a history of cocaine use who came to the hospital for help when they noticed purplish plaques on their cheeks, earlobes, legs, thighs and buttocks."

So 2 cases that she has 1st hand experience with and then the wacky percentages show up later in the article...

8)8)8)8)8)8)

hahahah link 9 from the wikipedia article....

"Why dealers would stretch their stash with levamisole instead of the more traditional fillers, like baking soda, is unclear, although studies in rats suggest the drug acts on the same brain receptors as cocaine. "

I encourage all to do their own research.


----------



## fcukdubstep

There has been a serious drought in my area. Perhaps its a circle thing, but, I heard of some major players getting popped in my area. Lets hope they werent THAT big of a supplier. Dude had some pretty good stuff.

And, I agree with the "my shit is fire" claim. After travelling in South America with some less than savory folk, I can say this, America does not get the good shit. Its cut before its even sent here. So, to claim "My shit is uncut" is just farce. Uncut the way people around here do coke would surely cause you to OD. (Speculation, but, you know what I mean)


----------



## DavisK4high247

I also have traveled in South America in the early 2000's and while the coke there is mostly higher purity,it is still not uncut. There is "fire coke" in the US compared to coke that some dealers sell. Getting high purity coke is not hard in many areas like New Orleans and so on. It is not the same purity as coke obtained in South America, but it is still "fire" when compared to what other coke is out there in the US..lol..Even pharm. cocaine is only 99.9%+ so their is no 100% pure cocaine anywhere, but I know of coke in the US that is 90%+ or slightly higher ay kg levels, 80%+ pure coke is "fire coke" these days and always has been really...But uncut coke is a false statement, mainly I think people mean it has not been cut since their supplier got it, coke is usually cut at lab sites , so even in SA, uncut coke is not actually available..


----------



## Johnny blue

I agree Davis. Most people I know that say that they copped some "uncut" think so because that's what their dealer told them and why anyone would trust any kind of salesmen is beyond me. Back when I was into uppers there was a whole family of people, the mom, dad, daughter and son (who I knew) who would clean their product before resale. Of course it cost more but, anyone that has any experience with yay will tell you to pay a little more if it's really cleaner. I would post LeJunk's famous cocaine purification extraction process but, I can't find it now after the update. Anyways unless you are big time an acetone wash is probably gonna be the easiest way to get your hands on some really disco shit (ya I said disco).


----------



## Welderman

Someone I knew told me they got some killer shit last week. Of course they said it was uncut. But damn was it good and smooth.


----------



## Strongheart

I dont do coke often, its not really my thing, only tried it for the first time a few years ago.. any way a few months ago I came across an acquaintence I hadnt seen in years, he sells me a half a gram for $xx but that shit was all caked up and really weak.... then 2 weeks ago I hear from someone from the neighborhood who is constantly changin his number,he saw a buddy of mine and they passed the word along so Im like what the hell, its been a while so I get a gram for $XX knowing he always has the good stuff. This guy always gets stuff that is consitantly cut the same, not all caked up, always comes in a little rock chunk. Boy it was strong.. Figures the dude is south american. lol


----------



## Johnny blue

Just an fyi, rocky cocaine doesn't always mean it's fire. Powder or rock can be varying quality so don't be fooled by some re-rocked stuff in the future. That said good shit is good shit.


----------



## Welderman

The stuff my friend did was real sparkly with little tiny rocks.


----------



## Strongheart

Welderman said:


> The stuff my friend did was real sparkly with little tiny rocks.



Sparkly huh? sounds like fish scale.. The stuff that smells like magic marker when you open the bag..


----------



## BlowinKush32

In NYC my friends ripped out a bag of some real nice raw.  Was nice and soft and absorbed moisture quick.  Did a line and was nice for a bit.  It was very white, soft and, fluffy looking.  Its been a long time since I haven't seen someone around these ways, people are always trying to pump off re-rock trash.


----------



## Gma

I am in total agreement! Once a person gets his hands on the stuff your talking about...(i have, on my last trip to Peru 2 yrs. ago..in Iquitos) you feel REALLY SPOILED!...and ya NEVER want the feeling to end. It's WOW! WOW! WOW!.


----------



## synchrojet

I am baffled why people on this forum don't just do LeJunk's acetone wash every time.  I've had experience with coke for years and years and years, including back in the eighties in LA.  I thought I knew what there was to know about the real deal, say, 80% pure (book standard).  I'd had fishscale, both odorless and the kind that smells like rocket fuel.  Both were awesome no doubt.  To say good coke has no odor is not entirely true because even at 60% (which is VERY high and simply ungettable in gram by gram purchases, period) the rerocking process involves cuts and some of those cuts give a sort of gasoline/jet fuel odor to the result.  So yeah, people can be convinced that the best coke smells like fuel and is slightly pink.  First time I did LeJunk's process the first thing I noticed was how much volume was lost.  I literally wound up with about one third of what I started with, and this from what I'd always considered a great source and good (not best, but good enough for the $) coke.  No comedown issues, i.e. inert cuts (which is always best).  So I think to myself, hey I must've been doing 25-30% stuff when everyone who used this dealer and the dealer personally always claimed 60%.  Not only was I surprised at the low level of real stuff, I was surprised at how good people - even rich people - think that 30% coke cut with clean agents is.  I mean even the experience guys who turned me on to the connect and are me peeps told me it was at least 50-60, and it sure as hell felt that way to me.  So anyway, I cut what I consider to be a small line f the washed coke.  Did that little line and within five minutes knew the difference.  Not only was the immediate rush actually so intense it slightly frightened me, the euphoric feeling continued to increase in intensity over the next 20 minutes and lasted for about an hour, and I came down from it quite quickly but felt no "crash".  I purposely waited out the effects of that one line start to finish to know what I was dealing with on the back end.  Believe it folks when these people on this forum tell you that unless you perform the wash, the chances that you've ever had a proper, genuine, sincere cocaine high are very, very slim.  It is a WORLD of difference.  Think of it as the difference between a DXM pill sold as ecstasy and pure molly.  It is literally that much better.  Not only that, logic would seem to dictate that by simply doing a proportionately bigger line of the unwashed batch would yield the same result.  Nope.  I can't give a reason why as I am not a chemist, but folks, the wash is the difference.  You'll never go back.  I don't care how much it reduces my volume.  At least I know what to expect, and I am never, ever disappointed or yacked out anymore from cocaine.  My two cents on this one.


----------



## Johnny blue

Ya man I'm in total agreement as I'm sure anyone that's had legit cocaine would be. I couldn't tell you how many times people have said that alls you have to do is dose more of the stomped shit to get the dame high and it's absolutely not the case. As you stated the highs don't even compare. The euphoria from real shit is a beautiful thing IMO. Even though that is the case the fact remains that in order to do a good wash you have or at least should have a decent amount of powder to begin with. I know that is what has stopped me from doing it in the past and really the only time I used to get it washed was directly from a dealer that used to do it themselves and charge more (which I think I said.


----------



## Methox23

Hey i might be moving to the US, cali from the UK ... and wondering whats the coke situation like out their cause its appauling in the UK? cheers


----------



## robosanogo

BlueEclipse said:


> its eveywhere right now in louisiana and has been that way for a while at least 6 months  of  fishscales. and still going strong


Word. Around the metro New Orleans area it's really prolific. High quality, <no prices> a gram and less.. 
One would be going into psychosis if he had a hookup, cash, and was just moving out and into college at this moment.


----------



## thegent

does anyone know what the deal is with "lavado"?


----------



## Tommyboy

thegent said:


> does anyone know what the deal is with "lavado"?



I couldn't even find a google search result with that word, other than its a spanish name.  Are you sure that is the word?


----------



## RecklessWOT

Maybe it's a brand of bath salts?  I believe "lavar" means to wash in spanish.  I also know that people for some reason think bath salts are like coke.  Only thing I can think of.


----------



## MrOtm

I've been doing cocaine for about two years in October and believe I've recently run into an issue with levamisole cut cocaine.
The reason I believe this are as follows:
1) Directly after finding a new source who supposedly had "great stuff" for a little bit cheaper than street price around here but a tad more than what I normally paid, I developed more severe health implications after a weekend of using than ever before. Don't get me wrong, I understand that it could be attributed to many things, such as my use over two years. Ive attributed my current sore throat, fever, and coughing to having done a significant amount of said cocaine over a three to four day period.
2) After reading The Cocaine Handbook that was published back in the 80s I believe, I became extremely interested in becoming more of a connoseiur, if you will, so I'm interested in what each new batch I get is cut with. This is the first time I encountered a cut that I couldn't identify from the handbook without slight discrepancy. I found information about levamisole from other posts here on bluelight and delved deeper into the issue. The new cocaine in question was standard fish scale in appearance with a strong gasoline-like smell. I've had good gasoline smelling stuff before so I didn't think much of it and it felt relatively clean in my nose until 20-30 afterwards at max.
3) I could be treating this whole matter as a hypochondriac, but it just kinda freaked me out how these specific symptoms have never developed with such strong and quick implications with any batch I've got from anyone but this guy. I also saw the DEA statistics about how much of their samples had levamisole in it, but I'm wondering why I never encountered any of it before if such a large quantity was being adulterated. People in my town always thought so highly of my original supplier and I've definitely had worse than what he has, but maybe the quality around here is significantly lower than even 20%? Any thoughts?

Cheers,
-Tom


----------



## Johnny blue

Maybe your shit has always had it but, to a lesser extent. It's also possible that you're doing more due to tolerance increase and are just noticing the negative effects of levamisole. With cocaine in the state that it's currently in I'd say that it's very likely that you're right and your cocaine is cut with it.


----------



## MrOtm

Johnny blue said:


> Maybe your shit has always had it but, to a lesser extent. It's also possible that you're doing more due to tolerance increase and are just noticing the negative effects of levamisole. With cocaine in the state that it's currently in I'd say that it's very likely that you're right and your cocaine is cut with it.



I have noticed an increased consumption due to my tolerance that has formed. A few weeks ago I was off of it for roughly a month so I had, perhaps incorrectly, thought that it would help lower my tolerance. Afterwards it was harder for me to reach that state of euphoria. I visited my university clinic of the college I'm currently attending and they mentioned my lymph-nodes were swollen and my tonsils have slight buildup on them. I think it must have been because I tooted much harder than i usually do. Would it be a possibility that it moved passed my nasal membranes and went straight to my tonsils and just sat and ate it away causing my sore throat?

Also, I understand there aren't any methods of removal that have any solid results, correct? I've already accumulated many of the tools and materials to perform Le Junk's acetone wash and would be extremely disappointed to learn that I'd wasted all my effort in getting them. Especially considering there's a great chance that all of the sources I have access too are likely adulterated with the stuff.

Cheers,
-Tom


----------



## The Rock Monster

MrOtm said:


> I have noticed an increased consumption due to my tolerance that has formed. A few weeks ago I was off of it for roughly a month so I had, perhaps incorrectly, thought that it would help lower my tolerance. Afterwards it was harder for me to reach that state of euphoria. I visited my university clinic of the college I'm currently attending and they mentioned my lymph-nodes were swollen and my tonsils have slight buildup on them. I think it must have been because I tooted much harder than i usually do. Would it be a possibility that it moved passed my nasal membranes and went straight to my tonsils and just sat and ate it away causing my sore throat?
> 
> Also, I understand there aren't any methods of removal that have any solid results, correct? I've already accumulated many of the tools and materials to perform Le Junk's acetone wash and would be extremely disappointed to learn that I'd wasted all my effort in getting them. Especially considering there's a great chance that all of the sources I have access too are likely adulterated with the stuff.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Tom








ya cocaines got nasty shit in it,


----------



## chinky

i can get some fire coke but i hate buying it cause it never seems enough unless i got a ball 

i have never tried rock but i would if i got the chance cause i heard its like doing like 3lines at once or something like that..but since i dont even cop my dope off the streets in the hood theres no way im gonna go and look for rock in them same areas..


----------



## Welderman

Rock is great for the fist hit or two but unless you wait a while between hits it seems like you are always chasing the first one. I would rather toot it. I have been with people that once they get the first blast they don't stop till they have no money left. I would usually get a few rocks and when it was done so was I. 

Chinky  with the rules you have for your dope use you would prolly be able to set limits with rock too. You could always rock it yourself. I had a friend that would come over to cook his shit and then he would smoke me out. I tryied to rock it myself a few times but i could never get it right. I didn't like wasting my shit so I gave up.


----------



## The Rock Monster

chinky said:


> i have never tried rock but i would if i got the chance cause i heard its like doing like 3lines at once





oh man the highs arent even comparable. imagine getting blasted into outer space. that is what a good hit o rock feels like.


----------



## chinky

how much would you need to rock it up, like the least amount you could use

i saw on a thing on discovery channel where they showed this dude cookin his coke and he went from 4ozs to 5ozs,,so i figure if i use a gram i could get an extra .3 maybe, i dont even know if you can use that little and you need something like a ball..and if thats the case i would be pissed if i fucked it up, cause i could have just bought dope lol, maybe whyen i take my break from dope, ill go buy a ball and try it


----------



## The Rock Monster

IDK about rockin it up chinky, i never done that. just score some rock dude, shits easier to find than heroin


----------



## Johnny blue

chinky said:


> how much would you need to rock it up, like the least amount you could use
> 
> i saw on a thing on discovery channel where they showed this dude cookin his coke and he went from 4ozs to 5ozs,,so i figure if i use a gram i could get an extra .3 maybe, i dont even know if you can use that little and you need something like a ball..and if thats the case i would be pissed if i fucked it up, cause i could have just bought dope lol, maybe whyen i take my break from dope, ill go buy a ball and try it



I saw that too. That was a serious fucking crack cake going on there. You can def use that little. I have never done it but, there is really no "crack" for sale around here so the people that smoke it cook it up and there's no way that they're buying balls every time.


----------



## Damien

> i can get some fire coke but i hate buying it cause it never seems enough unless i got a ball


From what I understand about crack and cocaine (I've never tried crack) making it into crack will not solve this problem, rather make it worse.


----------



## chinky

Rm its easier to find dope here then rock..and since I so t go to the hood to cop my dope I'm not gonna go there to try rock..I bet I could ask my people if they can get me rock too

And then if I did find it I would have to go by a pipe and chore boy too

Damn


----------



## BluffBoy

^I'd be willing to bet that your peeps can get hard too. In atl...crack truly is easier to find than weed. Down here the 2 go hand in hand. If there is dope around there is crack around. I remember I was at one of my old dope boys house. Me and my girl was gettin right with 
the dope, while he was twistin a blunt, while his mom and her friends was all hittin the pipe. That's just the norm down there. That house was filthy tho. But yea I read on here in Detroit they yell 'stones and blows'. Same sort of shit here.

RM, that's a perfect definition of what crack is like. Blasted into outer space. 

Chink, I know you know what's up, but crack is a whole different ball game from powder. Just like if someone said they wanted to try heroin, I would advise against it. I know you gonna do what u do regardless. But crack is addictive as hell man. Not alot of recreational crack users.


----------



## The Rock Monster

chinky said:


> Rm its easier to find dope here then rock..and since I so t go to the hood to cop my dope I'm not gonna go there to try rock..I bet I could ask my people if they can get me rock too





for serious dude? i seen shit bout chi town where the dope boys yell out "ROCKS BLOWS PARK" so i'd think the two are..you know..

ALSO chinky you can get a rose and a choreboy ($2) at the friendly neighborhood liquor store, thats usually like 10 seconds from the rock house


----------



## chinky

^yeah man "rocks, blows" is what is yelled but i cant tell you the last time i was in the hood to hear that..my people dont let ys go anywhere near the hood, they meet us in areas where they stick out more then we do..granted its like a half mile distance between the 2




BluffBoy said:


> ^I'd be willing to bet that your peeps can get hard too. In atl...crack truly is easier to find than weed. Down here the 2 go hand in hand. If there is dope around there is crack around. I remember I was at one of my old dope boys house. Me and my girl was gettin right with
> the dope, while he was twistin a blunt, while his mom and her friends was all hittin the pipe. That's just the norm down there. That house was filthy tho. But yea I read on here in Detroit they yell 'stones and blows'. Same sort of shit here.
> 
> RM, that's a perfect definition of what crack is like. Blasted into outer space.
> 
> Chink, I know you know what's up, but crack is a whole different ball game from powder. Just like if someone said they wanted to try heroin, I would advise against it. I know you gonna do what u do regardless. But crack is addictive as hell man. Not alot of recreational crack users.



im not a stimulant fan at all, i dont like any uppers, i dont even drinmk coffee or red bull that often..so im not worried about getting hooked on rock, id much rather spend my moeny on dope..but when you got the house to yourself all weekend you kinda of think of ways to have fun


----------



## Damien

> im not a stimulant fan at all, i dont like any uppers, i dont even drinmk coffee or red bull that often


hahah you're gonna love crack! lol why waste your money?


----------



## bornaTubby

I had coke on the weekend, this is my 2nd time, both from very good sources claiming it was very good quality.
And i don't know what to get from it? All i feel is my heart racing and a bit numb, and my head feels warm, then i get a comedown and feel crap and paranoid and shit =\ I dont feel like 'god'


----------



## The Rock Monster

bornaTubby said:


> I had coke on the weekend, this is my 2nd time, both from very good sources claiming it was very good quality.
> And i don't know what to get from it? All i feel is my heart racing and a bit numb, and my head feels warm, then i get a comedown and feel crap and paranoid and shit =\ I dont feel like 'god'




if you dont feel like god is suckin your dick, you are not really getting cocaine


----------



## RecklessWOT

The Rock Monster said:


> if you dont feel like god is suckin your dick, you are not really getting cocaine



Idk man, not all drugs are for everyone.  Maybe he's getting coke it's just not what he's into.  Like the same way I hate speed.  I love cocaine, but hate amps,  all it feels like when I do amps is that my heart races and I don't sleep.  Not high at all, just alert and a little fast paced.  Maybe bornatubby was just expecting something different from coke therefore doesn't feel high. People like to say speed is euphoric, but I don't see that at all.  I think coke is great, but I can see why others may not.


----------



## chinky

Damien I do t consider it wasting money, when I buy come I ways by atleast a gram and it just doesn't but me like it used to..and like I said rock is like 3-4lines at once, so I s wanna try it 

And I talked to my people..they said they are looking into expnding into that business..they are in the proces of fi ding a decent coke connect awith decent product..I was like in suprised yall haven't got into it before and he said most people switched over to dope from rock cause that's wht everyo e wanted..but now I guess people are startin to ask for coke again… 

From what I understood..they don't want to by a ki and then sit on it for 6months and have some money tied up in that


----------



## The Rock Monster

chinky lol go to the ghetto. you'll find rock in like 2 minutes


----------



## The Rock Monster

chinky said:


> From what I understood..they don't want to by a ki and then sit on it for 6months and have some money tied up in that



amateurs


----------



## Tommyboy

The Rock Monster said:


> amateurs



If your corner/phone number is known strictly for dope, you're not going to be able to get rid of coke right off the bat.  Words gotta spread, and honestly, I would be more afraid of getting ratted out by a coke-head than a dope fiend, so why ruin a good thing by expanding business?  The extra money doesn't do you any good if you're locked up.


----------



## The Rock Monster

if they were really about $ theyd sell it wouldnt they?


----------



## chinky

trust they are no amature..

like any business you only expand once you got your market cornered,you dont want to spread yourself thin in a new product and get stuck..you gotta understand they arent standing on the corners sellin to randoms, they deal with dope fiends who pass the numbers to other dope fiends not crack heads..those are 2 completly deffernt types of users and with the added product they are gonna have to have more runners and people they can trust and that shit aint easy to come by..i mean if you sell a couple grand worht of dope everyday, why even add on the business? the dope business has them workin from likw 8am-10pm, now if they add the rock to it thats a whole nother business..

like tommy said a dope fiend aint gonna give up his connect, they need that connect or they will get sick where as a crack head can make his own product if needed and wont be physically ill if they have to go find a new dealer and it takes a week...

and like i said i never tried it so its not like im in a rush and need it..im not goin to the hood just to get some rock, if i dont have to go there for dope in the first place..


----------



## The Rock Monster

why not sell crack AND heroin?????? thats what they do here


----------



## chinky

from what i was told, when they started this call and deliver service all the suburban white kids wanted was dope, so thats what they put their money in..

i mean its well known here that dope will outsell rock on the corners prolly 10-1, meaning for every 10 customers 1 might ask for rock...its a freakin epidemic man..the one dealer i had who had rock and dope was obviously a user himeself and would sell dope to get his crack

if you were sellin coke and weed and would reup  once a week with weed and once a month for coke..would you keep sellin coke or would you focus on the weed and put your money towards that to get a better deal cause your buying more? and then once you start really making money is when you go back to the coke cause you can afford to and ifit sits then so be it, cause you got your other product to cover it


----------



## The Rock Monster

shit man im just sayin plenty of houses in the hood has rock and dope. that is all.


----------



## Johnny blue

There may be stiffer penalties for getting caught pumping crack even worse than heroin. I'm not 100% on that but, I do believe that crack will get you more time than even selling powder cocaine.


----------



## The Rock Monster

Tommyboy said:


> If your corner/phone number is known strictly for dope, you're not going to be able to get rid of coke right off the bat.  Words gotta spread, and honestly, I would be more afraid of getting ratted out by a coke-head than a dope fiend, so why ruin a good thing by expanding business?  The extra money doesn't do you any good if you're locked up.




dude word spreads fast. its well known crack is a big money maker, because the crackhead will buy 24/7. its a 24/7 business.



Johnny blue said:


> There may be stiffer penalties for getting caught pumping crack even worse than heroin. I'm not 100% on that but, I do believe that crack will get you more time than even selling powder cocaine.





still crack is huge in the ghetto, you never hear of powder caine on the streets


----------



## Tommyboy

The Rock Monster said:


> dude word spreads fast. its well known crack is a big money maker, because the crackhead will buy 24/7. its a 24/7 business.



Yea, word spreading fast can be a problem though.  If a group is selling dope and making bank, why change it up? I.e. If it aint broke, don't fix it.  Adding another product to the menu can just complicate things too much.  Ex: "Whats that, you wanted 2 (jabs) and 3 (rocks)?  Oh I thought it was the other way around, my bad."  Then they need to figure out how to make it right, which is just an added head ache.

Other than the fact that dope fiends can be strung out and dependent on the drug, I would still prefer to deal with them over crack heads who can be _very_ unpredictable.  Like here in NYC, you get some wallstreet dude that has been doing coke, and has moved onto rock.  He's gonna give up his dealer if he gets caught a lot faster than some dude that worked his way up from weed to the pills to dope.  That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## chinky

and like i said in the other thread earlier today i called for a jab and a half, i get there she asks me again and counts them out and has to ppen another bag for a few more..hands the bag to me and i said 21 she said yep i jump in the car and go home. i go to do it 4hours later and im 1 bag short

now i know she didnt short me on purpose but she still miscounted 21pills..now i couldnt make it more difficult cause i asked her for change and she had to open up another brick (i think today i found out the next order higher then a jab) sp she had a few things to do and it was east to mess up and she didnt recount in the car and i didnt either until 4hours later

now throw counting out 5bags a crack along with the 21 pills


----------



## The Rock Monster

Tommyboy said:


> If a group is selling dope and making bank, why change it up?





well if the group doesnt know how to expand their operation they shouldnt risk it should they..






oh and tommy you give the example of wallstreet dude turned crackhead snitchin on his dealer. maybe some dude from wallstreet would do that, but if youre from the streets you wouldnt snitch cause you know snitches end up dead right?

but still dial and meet dudes have coke and dope on em so....least here they do...



they even give a FREE balloon o white bitch with your purchase of heroin



chinky said:


> again they arent sitting at a trap all day just waiting for calls..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you make it sound so easy buy thats cause your the user





firstof all they arent waiting for calls at the "trap". you just roll up park get out tell em what you need and youre out






and i make it sound so easy cuz theres nothin to sellin dope cuz it sells itself, you know that bro


----------



## chinky

The Rock Monster said:


> well if the group doesnt know how to expand their operation they shouldnt risk it should they..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and tommy you give the example of wallstreet dude turned crackhead snitchin on his dealer. maybe some dude from wallstreet would do that, but if youre from the streets you wouldnt snitch cause you know snitches end up dead right?


 
id guess 95%of they custys are white suburban people..i wouldnt doubt a few CBOT (chicagos wallstreet) dudes come threw, you neverr know...but one thing is they aint from thestreets..they cant afford to risk a felony at 19. they are gonna snitch..unless they need it and in that case they will take the felony charge cause they know they will get probation and keep they dealer..crackhead wont do that, they will snitch..dope fiends rarely will


----------



## The Rock Monster

chinky said:


> id guess 95%of they custys are white suburban people..i wouldnt doubt a few CBOT (chicagos wallstreet) dudes come threw, you neverr know...but one thing is they aint from thestreets..they cant afford to risk a felony at 19. they are gonna snitch..unless they need it and in that case they will take the felony charge cause they know they will get probation and keep they dealer..crackhead wont do that, they will snitch..dope fiends rarely will






you think a dope fiend wont snitch? lol thats kinda naive man. what determines who snitches and who doesnt snitches is this: if youre a punk youre gona snitch.





real dudes know notto cooperate with the law


----------



## Johnny blue

The Rock Monster said:


> still crack is huge in the ghetto, you never hear of powder caine on the streets



I'm sure that's true but, it doesn't make it worth it. We are talking about cooking crack here. It's pathetically easy.

5 grams of crack gets you 5 years while 500 grams of powder will get you the same. It doesn't matter if you are a dealer or an addict. Here's my source which talks about the possibility of lowering the penalties for crack. The risk/reward just doesn't add up when you could find powder and potentially yield more for less money. Something to think about


----------



## OzzBozz

so much garbage around LA,CA.. Yeah there's some better shit but its still not close to fish or that soft. god. i miss it.


----------



## Utahrd

the coke ive had might as well be some kind of research chemical, in fact ive snorted some research chemicals that were more euphoric, lasted longer and left me feeling better afterwords.  The one time I got good coke though, it was the shit indeed.


----------



## Damien

If I were a cop I would find this thread very interesting.

Hahah not trying to be a dick but why take so much time to explain in so much detail the affairs of yourself or the people you may or may not associate with to someone who obviously doesn't get it. 

But seriously, why don't they sell cell phones? Everyone needs cell phones. :D


----------



## chinky

who you kidding? its well known you are a cop lol


----------



## Welderman

I don't know if this question is allowed but what is it that makes you all jittery/anxious? I assume it's a cut but I don't know. The stuff is decent but not the stuff I like. It makes me want to just stay in the house and not talk to anyone or go drinking. This was after only 2 moderate bumps about 20 min apart.

Of course this is just a hypothetical question.


----------



## The Rock Monster

shitty coke


----------



## Welderman

Thanks for stating the obvious.


----------



## Tommyboy

Maybe caffeine and ephedrine.


----------



## The Rock Monster

Welderman said:


> Thanks for stating the obvious.






youre so welcome.


----------



## Prolifik

I don't know if this is the correct thread to post this, but here it goes. I have been IVing heroin for 6 years, and cocaine for 2 years. I IV cocaine everyday atleast once a day for the past year strait. anywhere from a dime to a 20 at a time. and recently i have been having chest pains, sometimes keep me up at night. usually right where my heart is located. lately having pain about 2 inches right of my right nipple, which is nowhere near my heart. also once i actually do the shot my right front part of my head like throbs n my hair stands up, its hard to describe. and my right eye gets a lil fuzzy. 

     I used to do full 20's of coke in one shot, now after a few close calls i only do like 1/3 1/2 at a time. i dont speedball never have. i do my coke than 10-15m later i do my dope to come down. im a dopehead at heart. i only do coke for the rush, everything after that all the tweaking/sweating/paranoia. im not beat for. idk what im asking has anyone else experianced similar pains? 

     I know the obvious answer is i should stop, but dope doesnt really get me high anymore, or i usually dont have enough $ to get the amount of dope required for me to actually get high. the coke gets me high every time and it much cheaper. I have to spend 50-60$ on dope to "maybe" get high, which sucks, so i usually opt for getting 30$ worth and a 20$ of coke.


----------



## The Rock Monster

i know what youre talkinng about, i experience it during times i use/abuse stimulants like cocaine and amphetamines.

i dont think youre in serious trouble , sounds to me like anxiety, cause anxietyt is a physical sensation like tension


----------



## Johnny blue

Prolifik I'm not gonna edit all that shit out but, there are no prices allowed here. Dude you already know the answer to this. You have to stop. You need to listen to your body before shit really hits the fan here. Chest pain that keeps you up at night is not likely just anxiety. Chest pain especially related to cocaine use is serious and should be treated as such. I really hope that you give yourself a rest and better yet go see a doctor because no one can diagnose you online.


----------



## The Rock Monster

if you REALLY think youre in danger, then def seek professional help. 


njust cause hecant sleep doesnt necesarily mean hes in trouble. insomnia is a side effect of stimulants.


----------



## Johnny blue

The question is about chest pains TRM. The chest pains keep him up. Meaning the pain is so bad.


----------



## The Rock Monster

well ive done my fair share of stimulants and havent really had problems like that.. except when i would use everyday. dudes usin everyday, you might want to consider taking it eassy on the dope..i mean coke

hell, the only reason  i'd get some coke in the first place is if i had dope to come off it with


----------



## RecklessWOT

Prolifik- Yeah man, that's no good.  I have never shot coke before but I sure used to do my fair share (and enough to be a few other people's share also) of blow back in the day. I have experienced slight chest pains before and that was scary enough, but never severe enough to last all night and keep me awake in pain.  You're really giving your heart a workout when you do a lot of uppers especially if you IV them.  Sounds like that thing needs a break.  I know nobody wants to hear it but too many drugs _are_ actually bad for your body, don't push yourself too hard.  Especially since you said you've had close calls before too.  You can still have your fun, but if you're getting chest pains from it, maybe it's time to put the coke down for at least a little while.  Js


----------



## scubagirl200

k so i tried an acetone wash on a ball yesterday...fml lol


----------



## The Rock Monster

lol youre retarted


----------



## scubagirl200

hmm well i would have been calling myself retarded had i snorted that ball without washing!


----------



## The Rock Monster

um i thought u meant that you tried an acetone wash and WASTED AN EIGHT BALL


am i incorect


----------



## RecklessWOT

lol that's what I though too.


----------



## chinky

yeah how much product did you end up with after the wash?..2.5-3grams?


----------



## The Rock Monster

a quick look inside a CRACK SPOT

Ghostface Killah-- Crack Spot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0adjtjsDRs


----------



## The Rock Monster

Johnny blue said:


> I'm sure that's true but, it doesn't make it worth it. We are talking about cooking crack here. It's pathetically easy.
> 
> 5 grams of crack gets you 5 years while 500 grams of powder will get you the same. It doesn't matter if you are a dealer or an addict. Here's my source which talks about the possibility of lowering the penalties for crack. The risk/reward just doesn't add up when you could find powder and potentially yield more for less money. Something to think about




its true, penalties are stiffer for trafficking hard. but still, it aint gona stop. youre always gona find rocks in the streets of the hood.



crack cakes will continue to be baked. check it out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVoCBlOJQ7k

The RZA & Kool G Rap     "Cakes"


----------



## scubagirl200

@ chinky - no =/ i had my friend bring over legit acetone from the lab he works in, as well as all the necessary equip. (glass beaker, stir rod etc). we did everything exactly as it said to. but a 20% yield. that seems small but hey, LA coke is shitty? 

anywho, tried the before and after and the results were infinitely better than what it was like before! so to answer your questions, yea it wasted most of the "coke" but i'm glad i did the wash anyway since most of it was crappy fillers. 

i kinda do feel retarded though. coke is a waste of money


----------



## Welderman

^ wow 20%. Shitty coke is shitty. The last stuff I got I should have washed. I would be surprised if I got that much it was so bad. That's the last time I don't try before I buy.


----------



## scubagirl200

yeah i hear ya. idk if i'll ever buy again


----------



## chinky

so out of that ball you ended up with less then half a gram or about half a gram i should say?

wow i dont know if i would ever try to wash my coke if theres a chance that happens..id rather just do all the cuts unless i knew i had some fire coke but even thgen i mean after the wash i could end up with a gram or like 1.5 who knows

id prolly make my heart explode cause id do a normal size line not even thinkin its damn near raw in front of you


----------



## scubagirl200

yeah it was like .6

=(


----------



## Welderman

^ was it worth it? I doubt much got lost in the wash so I suppose you really didn't lose much product. Was it better after the wash or was it a waste of time? I have always wanted to try his but I am lazy and impatient.


----------



## RecklessWOT

yeah, I mean it's gotta be cool to have some really pure coke, but damn taking a ball and making it into .6 sounds like a let down.  Even if it was mostly cut, when you're sitting there looking at this little baby pile of coke when you started with a bag like 5 or 6 times as large it's gotta feel like a slap in the face.  Not only did you learn just how crappy your coke really was, all of a sudden that night full of doing lines is cut even shorter than it already was...


----------



## Johnny blue

A let down sure but, luckily enough fire cocaine is great at fixing letdowns. Still though 20%, damn that's a hit. TBH I'd probably just stomp it a little myself so I didn't feel that bad.


----------



## Welderman

Johnny blue said:


> A let down sure but, luckily enough fire cocaine is great at fixing letdowns. Still though 20%, damn that's a hit. TBH I'd probably just stomp it a little myself so I didn't feel that bad.


I was kinda thinking the same thing but it would feel so wrong to then step on it after all that effort.


----------



## RecklessWOT

At least you know what's going into it and how much, and you have your choice of cut as well which could actually be pretty awesome compared to the usual inositol or caffeine or who knows what else you'd get.  Mix it up, add in something fun...


----------



## The Rock Monster

god no wonder my nose gets so fucked up from sniffing blow. its the worst.


----------



## Jagninja

All the coke going around my area has a nasty fuel taste to it.  Horrible shit.


----------



## RecklessWOT

idk man, I've actually had some pretty awesome coke that smelld strongly.  That doesn't affect the purity usually, IME it's the stuff that has almost no smell and is very dry/ powdery/ grainy that's the worst


----------



## krunk619

So do you still get a drip when doing good coke? :D


----------



## krunk619

the stuff i get doesn't make me paranoid like the old stuff I use to get in Tx and my friend said he can get me strawberry pink stuff, has anyone tried it? and did you like it?


----------



## OzzBozz

the flavored shit is just more cut that tastes like flavor. ive tried pineapple and coconut. it depends on the person your in SD so its prob. good


----------



## xdefeatsy

Jagninja said:


> All the coke going around my area has a nasty fuel taste to it.  Horrible shit.



Same here in terms of the taste. Most of the powder I've had in the past year has had a gasoline/lighter-fluid aftertaste to it and makes me want to retch when it drips. My only difference is that this stuff is usually pretty decent and gets me right.


----------



## octopus05

Cocaine in Quebec City !

Any advice for me ?


----------



## RecklessWOT

Put the powder into lines and snort it up your nose!


----------



## The Rock Monster

or just make a pile and snort it all..


----------



## Welderman

The Rock Monster said:


> or just make a pile and snort it all..


Fuck yeah that's what I like to do.


----------



## The Rock Monster

Welderman said:


> Fuck yeah that's what I like to do.





you and me both brotha


----------



## jeebis

For Thanksgiving I am thankful for my awesome coke connect. knowing i've had a really rough past couple months, last night we hung out and he sniffed me up on atleast 2 g's. after finding out my alcoholic father freaked the fuck out on me and I spent thanksgiving alone in my room, he gave me a .5 for free.

that, and because he's a friend, it's not stepped on for street powder, just the usual cuts before it hits the distributors.


----------



## Johnny blue

The Rock Monster said:


> you and me both brotha



That would be what we colloquially refer to as a gagger around here. I typically save the big mound for the end of the night/morning as you will need more throughout the night for the same effects.


----------



## jeebis

question, is it just me or is Jazz the quintessential cocaine music? non-avant garde Coltrane and Miles Davis seem to flow amazingly with a few lines


----------



## Welderman

jeebis said:


> question, is it just me or is Jazz the quintessential cocaine music? non-avant garde Coltrane and Miles Davis seem to flow amazingly with a few lines


Jazz is good with heroin too.


----------



## jeebis

Welderman said:


> Jazz is good with heroin too.



can we agree that it's best with a speedball then? 

and is it just me or is coke the least talked about drug on this forum? you'd think we'd all be talking wayyyy too much about it, lol


----------



## Welderman

I wish I had some to talk about right now. Lol


----------



## jeebis

Welderman said:


> I wish I had some to talk about right now. Lol



the only reason I have some is because I SOMEHOW got a free .5 from a friend for helping get some last night + leftover from what i bought (not much) on wednesday. 

extremely surprised by the quality and consistency of my new connect. I thought my old guy had the best stuff I had seen (which many of my "experienced" friends agreed with), but this is substantially cleaner and smoother. It's just as strong (if not stronger), but is blatantly cleaner. 

I am taking a break from it for awhile after this weekend though. got reality to focus on for awhile.


----------



## Welderman

^ 
You know the coke is good when you can put it away and have some leftover for the next day. Free coke is also good too.


----------



## Johnny blue

Welderman said:


> ^
> You know the coke is good when you can put it away and have some leftover for the next day. Free coke is also good too.



QFT

I think there's not much talk about coke because good shit is hard to come by and IME people change their preference as time goes on. When I first really got into drugs it was MDMA/MDA and cocaine to go with the club scene. Only using opioids and benzos for landing gear and to cope with the next day. As time went on it started being more and more about downers and personally I don't even look for "club drugs" anymore. That coupling with increasingly inferior product has lead most of my "drug buddies" into a paradigm shift(if you will) as far as their DOC. 

I know at least that's how it is around here. I mean there are people who still do tons of party drugs but, I'd say 90% of the peolple I used to blow down snow banks with are now spending their drug funds elsewhere. What are you guys thoughts and experiences?


----------



## RecklessWOT

Yeah JB I agree.  Honestly I just don't have much to say about cocaine.  I used to be all about coke man, it was my DOC for a while.  I still really enjoy coke today don't get me wrong but I almost never use it.  It's pretty expensive because there is never enough and the quality has gone down to the point where I'd rather just not waste my time with it.  My drug use has definitely shifted greatly, these days I don't ever spend my money on coke or molly or any "party drugs" as you said, now it's all about downers.  Has been for a while.  I don't really like any stimulants anymore, coke's pretty much the one exception that I will still do from time to time.


----------



## jeebis

I agree with you, JB. the main focus, by far these days, has been on the mdma (and associated RC's) scene.  due to the meds i've recently been put on, I needed a new social drug, however i'd much rather spend my money on weed/opiates. 

and I agree with the quality issues. i literally have just gotten lucky with finding someone with whom I share a mutual trust. He knows what I want, what I'm looking for, and where i'm coming from. He just wants enough money to pay for his lil habit and support his nieces/nephews a little on top of his normal 9-5.

 Good drugs are like good women. hard as hell to find these days, and when you do, you're truly ungrateful until they get a new phone number without telling you.


----------



## SparkleCityG00n

All i know is round here is a drop point and my whole city fuckin crazy .All u gonna get is some fish scale in Spartanburg unless u fucking with bottom niggaz na mean .City of thugz and the main reason is the cain shit guranteed to be least 80%


----------



## The Rock Monster

Johnny blue said:


> That would be what we colloquially refer to as a gagger around here. I typically save the big mound for the end of the night/morning as you will need more throughout the night for the same effects.




its what we refer to as a "scarface line"

and yes, anyone who has ever done cocaine more than once knows each dose after the first is going to be weaker.

so, the way I see it is, why not do it all at once and get a real high..


----------



## The Rock Monster

Johnny blue said:


> QFT
> 
> I think there's not much talk about coke because good shit is hard to come by and IME people change their preference as time goes on. When I first really got into drugs it was MDMA/MDA and cocaine to go with the club scene. Only using opioids and benzos for landing gear and to cope with the next day. As time went on it started being more and more about downers and personally I don't even look for "club drugs" anymore. That coupling with increasingly inferior product has lead most of my "drug buddies" into a paradigm shift(if you will) as far as their DOC.
> 
> I know at least that's how it is around here. I mean there are people who still do tons of party drugs but, I'd say 90% of the peolple I used to blow down snow banks with are now spending their drug funds elsewhere. What are you guys thoughts and experiences?




around here it seems the coke is superior the the ecstasy. ive onlydone E a few times, but, the E didnt compare to blowing blow, and you cant even compare e to smoking rocks....

on the streets, there's no powder cocaine. you have to know the dude with the O's, kilo's, w/e. crystal meth is the biggest street drug round here, cuz it lasts so long, and its CHEAP. of course there is a lot of crack and heroin on the streets, but meth is by far the biggest. in every neighborhood, there's anti-meth awareness billboards.


----------



## jeebis

SparkleCityG00n said:


> All i know is round here is a drop point and my whole city fuckin crazy .All u gonna get is some fish scale in Spartanburg unless u fucking with bottom niggaz na mean .City of thugz and the main reason is the cain shit guranteed to be least 80%



not to be a troll, but just to let you know. the coke that leaves the producing countries is almost never more than 80% pure. 

this leads me to bring up a discussion point.....what exactly do you think the usual purity is for various parts in the US? i'd assume the closer to the mexican/canada borders as well as mass markets (like the northeast which has tons of cities, ports, a canadian border, and LOTS of demand), but idk (and yes i know this cant be factually proven. just trying to make talk)


----------



## Johnny blue

jeebis said:


> not to be a troll, but just to let you know. the coke that leaves the producing countries is almost never more than 80% pure.
> 
> this leads me to bring up a discussion point.....what exactly do you think the usual purity is for various parts in the US? i'd assume the closer to the mexican/canada borders as well as mass markets (like the northeast which has tons of cities, ports, a canadian border, and LOTS of demand), but idk (and yes i know this cant be factually proven. just trying to make talk)



Shit man I have no clue for sure. Obviously depends on the level you buy at. I'd be surprised if people were getting 50% in balls or less nowadays and I'd expect it to be much less. Everyone that touches the shit stomps on it for the most part and I bet most street level dealers don't even really know and still stomp it. Cocaine even from the same dude is hit or miss around here and it's mostly miss IMO.


----------



## jeebis

Johnny blue said:


> Shit man I have no clue for sure. Obviously depends on the level you buy at. I'd be surprised if people were getting 50% in balls or less nowadays and I'd expect it to be much less. Everyone that touches the shit stomps on it for the most part and I bet most street level dealers don't even really know and still stomp it. Cocaine even from the same dude is hit or miss around here and it's mostly miss IMO.



thats what I figured. but what about the rare really nice quality stuff that comes through? or what it's like before the o-boys get to them....


----------



## Johnny blue

I just looked at a few different sources (DEA and some other BS) and although the most current info was from 2007 the purity for these seizures, which I assume were large quantities was around 60%. Source

There were some other things that popped up but, that was the most current piece of info. One can deduce that if the purity of these seizures was 60 then the shit they get is not.


----------



## jeebis

very true. I always wonder because I've been getting it from my guy's own headstash (which i know he wouldn't cut for himself) since I've been helping him with some stuff (like free tickets to the events i run, etc), so i'm always curious.


----------



## RecklessWOT

The Rock Monster said:


> crystal meth is the biggest street drug round here, cuz it lasts so long, and its CHEAP. of course there is a lot of crack and heroin on the streets, but meth is by far the biggest. in every neighborhood, there's anti-meth awareness billboards.



man, I can't imagine that being everywhere.  That's a big difference between the east and west.  Everyone's on meth, that's gotta suck...  Man I hate speed, I don't care how cheap and long lasting that shit is, I guess I'm just glad it's not all over the place.  I know it's around if you want it, but it's not big at all.  I've never actually even seen it IRL and I'm fine with that. Crackheads are annoying enough, I can only imagine how much that's gotta suck to have meth-heads all over the place.


----------



## buriedlies

hellooo, new here and would like to contribute to this lovely cocaine thread.

Some good shit's been going around my area lately, none of that speedy, edgy crap. Just euphoric beautiful, shininess that is coke and Im lovin' it. 

Tired of that speedy come down shit I've been getting. Been a good while since I've gotten a bad batch, feeeels goood, man.

much love to my fellow cokelovass x


----------



## The Rock Monster

RecklessWOT said:


> man, I can't imagine that being everywhere.  That's a big difference between the east and west.  Everyone's on meth, that's gotta suck...  Man I hate speed, I don't care how cheap and long lasting that shit is, I guess I'm just glad it's not all over the place.  I know it's around if you want it, but it's not big at all.  I've never actually even seen it IRL and I'm fine with that. Crackheads are annoying enough, I can only imagine how much that's gotta suck to have meth-heads all over the place.




i cant imagine it not being everywhere. it has huge popularity. all different races, and age groups use this drug. mexican girls. punk rock guys. gays. white dudes. white girls. everyone is in on it. black dudes. gay black dudes. 

crackheads are even switching to this shit, since the high'sduration is so much greater. 

like i said, i couldnt imagine it not being everywhere, so its kind of surprising to hear, there's not really a big presence of crystal meth on the streets, in the communities of the east coast. i know there is some meth back east, but i hear its mostly used by homosexuals and biker gangs, so if youre no gay, or not in a club, you prolly aint gona run into it.

here, if you walkat night to circle k, there's a good chance a person will approach you and ask if u need "g" (slang for crystal). so im wondering, why is AZ, California, Oregon, Washington state, all flooded with meth. for real, its gotten huge. it's like the "crack epidemic". except it's the meth epidemic. police are calling just that. some police claim meth has hit their communities harder than any other drug, even crack and heroin. 

so, why isnt there that shit in the east? i mean, shyeeeiiit, there's money to be made, in what sounds like an open market on the east coast. 
it doesntmake much sense, why is there dope all over the US, except for the east coast?


----------



## BluffBoy

Meth is big in the rural areas/some in suburb neighborhoods here. As far as the city and open air, your gonna get some WTF looks if you drive to the hood talkin about meth.


----------



## jeebis

the east has a lock on great powder h and cheapish coke. noone fucks with meth to a big degree around here, which im happy for. really happy for. although i did read about a lab bust a few weeks ago near me......


----------



## The Rock Monster

the West has cheap coke too.

 I read this article re drug purity in the US, and to sum it up, the closer the dope is to the Mexican border, the more pure it is. Obviously this does not apply to all drugs, like powder dope in the East Coast. Only drugs coming from Mexico.


----------



## jeebis

yea. Luckily the  northeast is primarily fed by south america/the Caribbean/Europe.


----------



## krunk619

Got some hard rock today, usually i get powder, but I can't wait to to break it down 
and i'm not talking about crack or meth, just coca-cola


----------



## krunk619

Welderman said:


> ^
> You know the coke is good when you can put it away and have some leftover for the next day. Free coke is also good too.



So true


----------



## krunk619

The Rock Monster said:


> its what we refer to as a "scarface line"
> 
> and yes, anyone who has ever done cocaine more than once knows each dose after the first is going to be weaker.
> 
> so, the way I see it is, why not do it all at once and get a real high..



So how high do you get with a scarface line? I'm not trying to OD


----------



## The Rock Monster

krunk619 said:


> So how high do you get with a scarface line? I'm not trying to OD





Really fuckin high


----------



## Tommyboy

krunk619 said:


> So how high do you get with a scarface line? I'm not trying to OD



Well you should never just dive right in and do a huge line without doing a small amount to test the quality.  I know some people said that doing it all at once is better than doing small lines throughout the night, but I doubt that doing a little test bump will make the big line you do any different.  It will just give you an idea of how big that line should be.


----------



## jeebis

ugh, not fun. painkillers became too expensive, my h connect got clean, and you know it's a bad sign when you havent taken a shit  in a week due to coke use. 

slowing my roll with this shtuff since a) im completely broke (although I didnt have a dime to begin with, lol) and b) I just got back together with the girl i'll probably marry. new rule is the "hard" drugs only come out when we're together.....which i can easily follow. hell, what better incentive is there than to save my money and blow lines off the naked body of my gorgeous girlfriend? I mean come on, lol.


----------



## RecklessWOT

jeebis said:


> ugh, not fun. painkillers became too expensive, my h connect got clean, and you know it's a bad sign when you havent taken a shit  in a week due to coke use.



You talking about coke or opiates?  Coke usually _makes_ me shit.  Opes on the other hand, yes I can see not shitting for a week from those.


----------



## jeebis

opes i havent touched in awhile. coke, with frequent use, can make you constipated. im too lazy to look it up but 'tis true. oh well.

and i guess im now getting a g with the girlfriend for the weekend....? hmmmmm, should be fun.


----------



## BluffBoy

jeebis said:


> opes i havent touched in awhile. coke, with frequent use, can make you constipated. im too lazy to look it up but 'tis true. oh well



No. Cocaine does not cause constipation. If anything it makes you shit.


----------



## jeebis

cocaine it's self can cause constipation by drawing moisture out of your colon and such. the stimulant "coke shits" dont always overpower the dehydration aspect. say what you want, but i'll be the one man enough to say it. 

ive never had coke shits, honestly. but goddamn are the dope shits (or lack there of) substantially worse, lol.


----------



## krunk619

The Rock Monster said:


> Really fuckin high


about how many g's is the line? i'm trying to visualize it


----------



## Johnny blue

I hope no one is doing lines that are a G let alone more than that. The line we speak of is subjective to a person's tolerance and the quality of their product. We don't need anyone ODing.


----------



## brutus

^ In the movie, I would say had a few ounces in front of him that he would just shove his face into and snort. Pretty much it means as much coke as you can possibly snort before your nose is clogged up completely. We call them gator tails here and I would say they would range from .5g-1.5g a line and of course depending on the substance. 

*This is stupid and is extremely dangerous no matter what.*



BluffBoy said:


> Meth is big in the rural areas/some in suburb neighborhoods here. As far as the city and open air, your gonna get some WTF looks if you drive to the hood talkin about meth.



Very true, but from my experience, you have to really be trusted by someone before they offer you meth. 

About two years ago I was given roughly .2g of it as a Christmas present from this tweaker friend of mine and to be honest, I cannot see what's so good about meth.


----------



## Johnny blue

That's nuts man. 1.5 in a line! I remember the good old days when a G would last me two nights out. Complete with giving out bumps and everything. To me that's just more evidence that the quality of cocaine has gone way down.


----------



## brutus

^ Yea that's definitely the shitty coke, but we have some pretty good blow here if you know where to look.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Yessir, coke has gotten plenty shitty.  
I remember years ago I used to get charged by the tenth so I could buy it by like a .4 or .5 if I just wanted a little something myself and that would give me a decent night.  Shit, since then more recently (while I've never done a 1.5 gram line) I've done some .5 lines and while that is still a decent amount, it doesn't get me as high as you might think.  Now if I buy a G that lasts me like a couple hours at the most.  

It sucks, coke is wayyy shittier than it used to be just a few years ago which means you have to do so much more, but the price has stayed exactly the same.  I can't afford to buy it much anymore.


----------



## The Rock Monster

IMO, sniffing your coke is a waste. Rock it up n BLAST OFF! There's def no comparison between the highs.




EDIT: I remember this dealer would bust out a .5 line, and if you sniffed at all at once, it was FREE!!


----------



## RecklessWOT

The Rock Monster said:


> IMO, sniffing your coke is a waste. Rock it up n BLAST OFF! There's def no comparison between the highs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I remember this dealer would bust out a .5 line, and if you sniffed at all at once, it was FREE!!



yeah, but what if you're just tryin to do some coke, not smoke crack.  Those are not my desired results, not tryin to make my ears ring just want to rip a few lines and drink and talk a lot and smoke 1000 cigarettes.  True smoking coke will make you super high, but IMO it's definitely not a waste to blow it because the effects you get from snorting it are exactly the effects I was trying to get.. 


That sounds like a pretty cool dealer, I don't know of too many that give me free coke


----------



## Welderman

A guy we knew had a 4x8 foot mirror for a table and we would have races. That was expensive though.

On a similar note is was hard to go to sleep so I could go to work this morning. At least I have some for today too.


----------



## jeebis

ugh. im disappointed in my dealer. has been getting me nothing but FIRE since i've been hitting him up. last night the girlfriend and i picked up .5 to study for finals (we're both in grad school), and it was cut to shit. tasted like latex. 

sure as hell got the job done, but i miss my shiny, rocky, deliciousness.


----------



## fearface76

All the shit I've gotten so far in New England has been fire.. Does anyone else have any experience with the New England snow?  (Boston specifically)


----------



## Johnny blue

Cocaine used to be great around here years ago but, IMO it's gone way down over the last 5-6 years. I guess it all depends on what your definition of good cocaine is. Back in the day a .4 bag would last me all night and I used pretty often.


----------



## jeebis

Johnny blue said:


> Cocaine used to be great around here years ago but, IMO it's gone way down over the last 5-6 years. I guess it all depends on what your definition of good cocaine is. Back in the day a .4 bag would last me all night and I used pretty often.



i sympathize with that. sadly theres been a huge surge in cocaine/heroin busts around here. i have noticed, however, that while prices are a little high, people have noticed the huge demand for high quality bolivian marching powder and have begun to cut it less to match demand. hooray for silver linings!


----------



## krunk619

well usually an 8ball for me lasts me about 2 to 3 weekends, thats friday and saturday night. I guess I get good stuff, don't like crack.  Good coke will last half an hour i believe.


----------



## krunk619

btw i'm not a greenlighter, how do i change this?


----------



## laCster

thankfully, atlanta has some good coke


----------



## Johnny blue

krunk619 said:


> btw i'm not a greenlighter, how do i change this?



Actually you are until 50 posts. Then it changes


----------



## snafu

In Socal theres varying quality, for the most part my dealers have had good quality stuff and nothing to complain about so far.


----------



## applefritters

just had some for the first time in a few months I live in southern wisconsin, not sure how much I did more then .1 less then .3 I really dont know, got a pretty good high for a good amount of time for how much I did I was pretty excited to do it good stuff rarely comes around, bad stuff is almost always there but its not worth the money if you ask me...


----------



## GBM

The cocaine in Calgary (well, the stuff I get because I have a really good connect) is surprisingly good. An acetone wash leaves me with about 75% of the original weight. The only problem is, a "gram" bag is actually 0.6g, likewise, a half bag is 0.3. 8balls and up are full weight though and at a pretty decent price considering quality.


----------



## Johnny blue

^That's not too bad at all man. I'd much rather a .6 of that shit than a G of crap.


----------



## MMMMKAY?!

How can u make freebase with a lighter, n foil. I have a spoon and I might have a crack pipe? wht would u all sugest


----------



## The Rock Monster

google it, i doubt any one here knows how to cook up crack, but i am under the impression it is somewhat simple. i think it is simply baking soda+cocaine+water+heat

but definitely look it up on google


----------



## Johnny blue

I'd be more surprised if someone here didn't know how to make crack. It is pathetically easy but, you should just Google it as we don't want this turning into a tutorial.


----------



## jeebis

so how was everyone's christmas?

it never snowed but i had a white (belated) christmas. noone was around xmas day so yesterday i bought 1.2gs and an opana.

still havent slept...just cruising through a little binge to treat myself....got opana and klonopin for the comedown so it's cool, too. lol


----------



## EEhouseEE

What the hell i cant find coke for any cheaper than pretty damn fucking expensive a gram..and its not even that good.


----------



## jeebis

EEhouseEE said:


> What the hell i cant find coke for any cheaper than __ a gram..and its not even that good.



that's a sad day when that happens, man. ive been hitting the coke game wayyyy too hard lately. need to slow my roll for sure..


----------



## RecklessWOT

Jeebis, good lookin out on that quote


----------



## EEhouseEE

Ok now that i really think of it, Cocaine is not that of an expensive drug. It all depends where you are. From what ive been reading on this site, people in different parts of america are fucking getting grams as low as <snip>. Toronto Canada all i find is <snip>, now thats expensive. You americans arent paying shit.


----------



## jeebis

EEhouseEE said:


> Ok now that i really think of it, Cocaine is not that of an expensive drug. It all depends where you are. From what ive been reading on this site, people in different parts of america are fucking getting grams as low as . Toronto Canada all i find is $, now thats expensive. You americans arent paying shit.



price depends solely on who you know and where you live. you might be paying x amount but the guy 2 houses down could be paying a fraction of that. 

and psssssssh, reckless....it's how i roll.


----------



## Welderman

It also depends on the dealer. Once in a blue moon I know a guy and the price and quality are great. But usually it's .5 for half bill with no deal for buying more.


----------



## dr-ripple

I had some GREEEEEAAAT shit last night from Bronx area.  I hear there is some good shit flying around the NYC area . Two lines and I was in magical land.


----------



## Johnny blue

Good to hear that the quality seems to be going up. It's about fucking time. Just a reminder to any noobs, there are no drug prices allowed in NASADD.


----------



## jeebis

i can verify that even shit on my end has gotten even better. just was given a little coke from my dealer since i bought him a couple packs of cigs. it's like crystal and nothing but rock.


----------



## qweasdzxc

Picked up some rock in vegas 2 days ago. Been a year but it was nice to have decent stuff again.


----------



## asparks206

No wonder meth is the way to go in Seattle, because all the sniffy coke here is pathetically & consistently cut to shit & might as well come with a written guarantee to render your sinuses useless for a week. Thank the stars for the laid back society-wide acceptance of weed here & the thousands of MMJ card holders that have allowed the flow of quality green to flourish. Prediction: WA will be the first state to have voter approved, legalized, commercially available, government taxed marijuana laws on the books. Whether or not the feds will go for that(I'm rather certain they would not) would be the only roadblock.


----------



## jeebis

so, can anyone help me shed some light on the "pink cocaine" phenomenon?

I encountered some today. It was the usual fishscale i've had recently, but in the light it had a pink gleam to the rocks. my dealer knew i was skeptical, but gave me a keybump and it is deffinately high quality. yet, i've never heard of colored cocaine before.

i spoke to my older brother as well as a good friend in Georgia about it and they said that they had heard about it (in my brother's case, actually used) but had no information other than the colloquial name of Peruvian Pink


----------



## buriedlies

^ Woah. Pink shit, never heard of it until now. Just did a search on it. Im quite interested as well.

Here is some more info on it, in case it helps:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/160365-Pink-Coke

Still got some coke left from the 2 grams I bought for NYE. It's pretty good shit. At first it was smooth going up my nose.. Now after a while, it's starting to burn. Is it cut with something? Or is my nostril finally becoming injured by the shit I abuse it with line after line?

Im guessing it's the latter seeing as it didn't burn at all in the beginning. After the 13th line, it is a bit less forgiving. 

What could it be cut with that is burning my poor nosey, if it is in fact whatever it is cut with that is causing my burn?

Hope you all make 2012 a lovely year, lads. Im gonna go sniff some more shit up my nose.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I dont fuck with coke in the last 2 or 3 years but when my friends cats kittens were selling it once in a while they said it would have an orangeish/pinkish tint and this shit was straight flame from Memphis. No problem selling it. Actually happened on a couple different batches but it never affected the quality really.


----------



## Welderman

I have only seen the pinkish stuff a few times and that was back in the 90's. I sure could go for some now. Seems quality around here went to shit in last month. I could use a break anyway did too much this weekend. I'm sure I'll be getting a call this weekend and I will tell him if I wanted to snort manitol (or whatever it is)I can get it cheaper at the headshop.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Welderman said:


> Seems quality around here went to shit in last month. I could use a break anyway did too much this weekend.



Herh, your lucky really.  Seems your area is about 5 years behind the rest of the country.  Coke in general has gone to complete shit


----------



## jeebis

oh well. it was pink, and absolute flame. it didnt taste/smell different than normal nor did it have any ill effects.

oh well

saving my money for dope now unless it's a special occasion, lol.


----------



## Welderman

RecklessWOT said:


> Herh, your lucky really.  Seems your area is about 5 years behind the rest of the country.  Coke in general has gone to complete shit


Well I haven't done much in the last 5 years only in the last few months. Now I know why I quit doing it then.


----------



## Johnny blue

As far as pink cocaine goes, this is nothing new. Some people will call it "peruvian pink" but, obviously few know where it actually comes from. It's likely called "Peruvian" simply for the alliteration. I have yet to find a good explanation for the coloring and I do not believe that color indicates fire coke. I've had garbage and fire coke in all different colors, from yellow to pinkish to of course white. I have heard of people flavoring powder drugs like cocaine and selling pink strawberry cocaine but, I've never tried it and I certainly wouldn't want to pay for flavored cut.


----------



## krunk619

Johnny blue said:


> Actually you are until 50 posts. Then it changes


oh didn't know


----------



## krunk619

dr-ripple said:


> I had some GREEEEEAAAT shit last night from Bronx area.  I hear there is some good shit flying around the NYC area . Two lines and I was in magical land.


What is magical land?


----------



## xstayfadedx

I had some pretty nice coke last night....  My friend was in north philly a couple days ago to visit a friend at Temple and they picked some of the shit up.  (Cops who may be reading this hi this is fictional) and the shit was fire...  I only got .25 with some roxicodones but now I wish I got more of the coke.  I can pick up more though but it was some of the nicest coke I had in awhile, the shit made my nose bleed though.  My nose never really bleeds but I think it was sore from railing the roxi's which I never usually snort so I don't know.  Anyways cokes been going to shit well went to shit awhile ago so I don't really dabble with it but this time was different.  Even the crack I got last month was pretty fire...  All picked up in philly... I won't even bother anywhere else.


----------



## krunk619

krunk619 said:


> What is magical land?


nice :D


----------



## jeebis

^lol

ive slept for 2 hours since thursday. fucking kill me


----------



## xstayfadedx

I haven't slept for over a day now lol....  I'm not sure if I'm going to crash now or stay up.  I'm suppose to chill with my two friends.  We're going to get drunk and snort lines of coke throughout the night, can't wait.  I kind of wanna smoke crack too but I don't think I should lulz...


----------



## jeebis

lol, rule of thumb around here is to just stay a way from crack in general. 

and I am officially done with coke until my dj event later this month at which i will be pseudo-speedballing (coke and opana)....then i'm going to Rusko next month with an LSD/coke/weed combo in mind...


----------



## RecklessWOT

xstayfadedx said:


> I had some pretty nice coke last night....  My friend was in north philly a couple days ago to visit a friend at Temple and they picked some of the shit up.  (Cops who may be reading this hi this is fictional) and the shit was fire...  I only got .25 with some roxicodones but now I wish I got more of the coke.  I can pick up more though but it was some of the nicest coke I had in awhile, the shit made my nose bleed though.  My nose never really bleeds but I think it was sore from railing the roxi's which I never usually snort so I don't know.  Anyways cokes been going to shit well went to shit awhile ago so I don't really dabble with it but this time was different.  Even the crack I got last month was pretty fire...  All picked up in philly... I won't even bother anywhere else.



Sounds like things may be turning around in philly?  I used to spend a lot of time in philly, I had some friends who lived down there and sometimes I would grab some coke while down there but about a year and a half ago I decided I was never going to buy coke there again as all I could find was complete garbage.  I'm sure it's down there, I used to get it but good coke just got so hard to find


----------



## RecklessWOT

jeebis said:


> lol, rule of thumb around here is to just stay a way from crack in general.



Pretty much.  Crack is whack.


----------



## Johnny blue

jeebis said:


> lol, rule of thumb around here is to just stay a way from crack in general.
> 
> and I am officially done with coke until my dj event later this month at which i will be pseudo-speedballing (coke and opana)....then i'm going to Rusko next month with an* LSD/coke/weed* combo in mind...



I can understand LSD and weed but, why add coke to the mix?


----------



## xstayfadedx

RecklessWOT said:


> Sounds like things may be turning around in philly?  I used to spend a lot of time in philly, I had some friends who lived down there and sometimes I would grab some coke while down there but about a year and a half ago I decided I was never going to buy coke there again as all I could find was complete garbage.  I'm sure it's down there, I used to get it but good coke just got so hard to find


 
Yeah, cokes been shit forever....  Each time I had it I was like what the fuck this isn't even worth it.  Yet my friend was saying how they got some fire and I was like fuck it man ima get some powder.  So that's why I only brought .25 but damn the shit was actually fire.  I would of brought more but I figured it wasn't going to be even worth it.  So my conclusion is my friend just got lucky and so did I....  Especially when I got that crack (yeah people crack is whack and no I'm not going to smoke it again...I was just being sarcastic with that last comment).  Anyways the crack I got was pretty good too and the coke was just as good if not better.  In the end though I don't think ill ever be that lucky with coke again anytime soon.  I don't even try to fuck with it, I much rather do some amps or take a couple hits of meth again (yeah I know don't ask).

Just found out my other friend got some coke for tonight but from another connect.  I'm pretty sure this won't even be good compared to the stuff I just had.  Ill probably hit up this thread after I try some of this....  Which is later.


----------



## jeebis

picking up .5 of the fishscale today. doing a friend a favor + i found 10 dollars in quarters. figured i'd get him an 8ball and get .5 off of it.


----------



## Welderman

I did some the other day and a minute after I did it my nose started running bad. I wiped it on my sleeve and there was a bug white stain. Im glad I didn't pay for it.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I ended up not drinking tonight or doing the coke...  My friend didn't want to go to the guys house we were chillin with.  I love how she will chill with him but not go to his house..  Shit makes no sense.  So I was like whatever and texting him too so I guess she told him the three of us can do this tomorrow (well I should say later today).  I'm pretty sure the alcohol will be the only good part of the night but this is free coke so why not have some?  I'm surprised he suggest coke cause he's been smoking a lot more crack lately.  When I met him I never thought this skinny white kid who plays guitar/sings at the local bars and coffee shops would be a crackhead.  He's a pretty cool dude though but can be fucking crazy at the same time...  haha


----------



## xstayfadedx

So anyways I had that cocaine....  The shit fucking sucked man.  I mean it was okay but not anything to brag about or nothing.  I did multiple lines but my high was still ehful.  I really hate the quality of coke nowadays....  Luckily I didn't pay for any of this.  It just leaves me wishing that I brought more of that cocaine from the other day but I was already blowing a lot of money on those roxy's.


----------



## MikeRWK

The coke here on the east coast seems to be cut to shit, i got a free line from my cuz who deals the other night and barely felt anything, then he ordered up some more from his supplier and that seemed to be worse.It was my second time doing coke and i was barely feeling anything, im on Effexor XR 75Mg but from what i read effexor makes coke better if anything.


----------



## jpinky

BlackTom said:


> What's the coke like in Texas?



idk about houston or austin but D-town has some very good fish but also has a decent amount of bunk its really just who you know. b, back in the day you could get no prices g's of primo post 9/11 its no prices


----------



## AMKR

I used hang around with a crack dealer, and his fiance - he was a chill guy and his house was awesome - besides you know - the crack heads we'd ocassionally encounter, it was an experience haha.

This was a long time ago - but in Malden, MA my friends could cop for like no prices a g. Never really did much cause I never had that much money haha - I mostly smoked weed, drankand had the occasional line when it was kindly offered. Never really had more than 3. It was good times though - like 2005 - 2006 or so.


----------



## jeebis

im going to punch a small child. most of my connects' blow has gone to absolute shit. it's just getting cut more and more, which is depressing since november/december has been amazing. luckily my one connect who is also a good friend I hang out with still gets substantial quality. she only sells to her friends/people she's known for ever to pay for her own stuff. hell yea.


----------



## polysubstancer

anyone in the NYC area see good product recently cuz its not lookin good afaik, i searched the thread with the search thread tool but nothing came up...


----------



## krunk619

xstayfadedx said:


> I haven't slept for over a day now lol....  I'm not sure if I'm going to crash now or stay up.  I'm suppose to chill with my two friends.  We're going to get drunk and snort lines of coke throughout the night, can't wait.  I kind of wanna smoke crack too but I don't think I should lulz...


 lol crack


----------



## krunk619

in December my connect hooked me up with straight rock coke, off the brick, was so strong, it lasted me 5 weekends, it was about 4.5 ozs, but was fire, got more stuff today,but not as strong 8 ball.


----------



## RecklessWOT

what? 4.5 oz not as strong as an 8 ball?  That doesn't even make sense, quantity doesn't affect purity/ strength, and even if that were the case, in theory (we all know you rarely ever get a true 3.5g ball) there are 36 8 balls in 4.5 oz so....  you lost me?


----------



## Welderman

I think if I got 4.5 oz's of great coke it would last longer than a few weekends.


----------



## jeebis

if i had 4.5oz of ok coke it'd last me a damn long time.

only so much can fit in yo' nose.


----------



## RecklessWOT

that's what the fuck I'm talkin about.  That'd be hard work killing that much by yourself.  Hell, you could have coke and stripper parties every weekend with that much.  Maybe did you mean 4.5g?


----------



## Welderman

^ I bet that is what he ment. 4.5g would not last a few weekends though.


----------



## rollnpeace

Are people allowed to post pictures of their stuff here? I want to see some people's goods! I haven't seen some good fish scale in ages.


----------



## qweasdzxc

I know it's a shitty pic but thats what I have left.

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8558/dsc00598l.jpg


----------



## shagwell

Damn, It seems like we used to have a lot of coke out here on long island. But weak crack is everywhere. Crap isn't really worth buying all the time.


----------



## shagwell

AMKR said:


> I used hang around with a crack dealer, and his fiance - he was a chill guy and his house was awesome - besides you know - the crack heads we'd ocassionally encounter, it was an experience haha.
> 
> This was a long time ago - but in Malden, MA my friends could cop for like no prices a g. Never really did much cause I never had that much money haha - I mostly smoked weed, drankand had the occasional line when it was kindly offered. Never really had more than 3. It was good times though - like 2005 - 2006 or so.



Our crack dealers are making that shit progressively weaker on us too. I say boycott the bastards haha!!!!! More money for my opioid and nicotine addictions!


----------



## spacebound

got some quality coke last night from memphis which always seems to be putting out quality product.


----------



## chinky

watch the racial jokes man..that shit aint cool

and for the record..cocaine is probably the worst drug of all time cause its so useless and theres never enough...now i love coke but its pointless and a waste of money..id rather buy an 8th of weed then spend the same amount and get a gram..not only will the weed last longer but you just get way more satisfaction from it, you dont feel like you just pissed your money away

now if the girl your trying to bang that night wants some booger sugar then by all means get down and play with your nose especially if you can get her to pay for it , or throw down at least..thats even better

related material

UGK - Cocaine feat Rick Ross 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrTQ2gdjR1Y

everything was cool, i was ice cold
til i let the bitch get up in my nose


----------



## jeebis

chinky said:


> and for the record..cocaine is probably the worst drug of all time cause its so useless and theres never enough...now i love coke but its pointless and a waste of money..id rather buy an 8th of weed then spend the same amount and get a gram..not only will the weed last longer but you just get way more satisfaction from it, you dont feel like you just pissed your money away
> 
> now if the girl your trying to bang that night wants some booger sugar then by all means get down and play with your nose especially if you can get her to pay for it , or throw down at least..thats even better



i agree completely. ive only been doing so much lately due to a) my lack of ability to use mdma anymore (meds im on), so coke has become my club drug stim of choice...especially if im prepping for a concert. crush up some rock, mix in some adderall, put in a lil bag, key bumps all night. b) my friends have gotten into it + a good friend sells it. it's kinda hard to turn down free lines or half price .5's/gs.

although my favorite coke guy i have FINALLY is back in his shit (he was giving me really cut shit last time and i told him). watched him chip off 1.5 from a single oz rock and throw in a bag.  the fact that he's the cheapest guy/best (when quality is like it normally is) i can get. 

really trying to slow down though. i've caught myself doing too much white and adderall lately. hell, last night went from a .5 and some tallboys with a friend, to some party where i ended up sniffing 60mg adderall, then ate 10mg, then woke up and bought 2 more before i went home. 

i need more weed and less stims, lol


----------



## krunk619

RecklessWOT said:


> what? 4.5 oz not as strong as an 8 ball?  That doesn't even make sense, quantity doesn't affect purity/ strength, and even if that were the case, in theory (we all know you rarely ever get a true 3.5g ball) there are 36 8 balls in 4.5 oz so....  you lost me?



Sorry I was high, lol, the 4.5 lasted for the weekends in december and early January.  It was rock in form, crystal like, very strong 

I meant 4.5 grams, but I did mean, the stuff I got last weekend was powder, and not rock form like the stuff i got last month which seemed alot stronger in Rock Form.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Gotcha.  
Yeah, that's usually the case.   Even if it's re-rock it will usually be stronger than powder because it's super easy to cut powder.  Any small time dealer that buys a big rock then breaks it down into powder obviously adds a little something to cut it before bagging it up to sell to you, because if he didn't it would still be in rock form.  To cut a big rock of coke you have to cut it and then rock it back up which not everyone is going to go thru that trouble.  Any asshole can (and will) cut a bag of powder to make more money off of selling you less and shittier coke.


----------



## krunk619

RecklessWOT said:


> Gotcha.
> Yeah, that's usually the case.   Even if it's re-rock it will usually be stronger than powder because it's super easy to cut powder.  Any small time dealer that buys a big rock then breaks it down into powder obviously adds a little something to cut it before bagging it up to sell to you, because if he didn't it would still be in rock form.  To cut a big rock of coke you have to cut it and then rock it back up which not everyone is going to go thru that trouble.  Any asshole can (and will) cut a bag of powder to make more money off of selling you less and shittier coke.



True, I think he figured out it lasted me a while, lol, that's why he gave me cut stuff. lol %)


----------



## scottd420

From what everyone has been saying, the quality has definitely gone down in the last few years. I used to get fire stuff in 2007 and 2008 and now everything seems to be either Ritalin, or just weak product.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Yeah product is so weak....  I don't even know why I mess with it.  I need to pick up an 8 ball for a friend though.  She's going to give me some for free since I'm getting this through a person I know.  She likes to speedball though but I'm not going to try that shit anytime soon or ever.  I mean yeah IV coke must be so much better but I'd rather do other drugs before shooting up coke.


----------



## Snowplow

I just moved to Toronto. I'm into Opiates myself, but there is BOMB snow out here. I can't take a step without stepping into a pile lol

You just have to know who to talk to.


----------



## OzzBozz

seeen some fire oldschool disco in so cal. its not all shitty i guess. lol


----------



## RecklessWOT

Snowplow said:


> I just moved to Toronto. I'm into Opiates myself, but there is BOMB snow out here. I can't take a step without stepping into a pile lol


Lol nice name.  Can't tell you like coke


----------



## hyperreal

Hi!

I remember article about first and only cocaine bar in La Paz, Bolivia. Sombody knows something about that? Is it hard to find that place? Still exist? Because article is from 2009, and bar was existing propably half-legal, and because of this there was many local changins.
I'm from central europe actually and for now I can't refford trip to Bolivia anyway but I'm asking because it's intresting and maby if someday i'm gonna have some extra money then also I make my dream come true - i try very high class, pure cocaine.


----------



## qweasdzxc

You lucky fuckers, Minneapolis is a fucking train-wreck for snow, luckily I am finding some good MDMA or I would move my ass


----------



## Swain

Ok.. question for some experienced coke users.

Ive gotten all types of coke.. lately rocked up slightly tinted yellowshit thats been sweet, sometimes its powdered with some smaller like pebble size rocks (i get dubs)

can anyone here vouce that straight powdered coke no rocks can be fire? My last experience, aside from numbing which doesnt mean shit, was straight powder blew ass. But my friend got soem powder as he described it that he said was really good. Just wondering what you think? Anyone ever gotten straight powder that has been fire or atleast good enough that you can shoot it and get a nice rush etc.. 

My bad experience with straight powder was realyl weird.. good bellringer with no high to follow. Honestly a lot of the rocked up coke ive had has had less of a rush but so mucgh mmore of a high/euphoria.

I am tryin to get high as fuck tomorrow.. get a bun or 2 and a g or 2 of coke and just do speedballs and I dunno.. its eitehr i buy that or I go on a mission around nyc/jc/newark/ptown which is just gonna be fucking annoying.


----------



## THC2LSD

^yellow color comes from impurities and acid breakdown of acetone/MEK during crystallization.Although I've had yellow coke that was pretty good.Do you mean sweet as in good or sweet taste?A sweet taste means it's cut with lactose or mannitol.

Powder can mean it's cut, but sometimes it's good shit that was at the bottom of the bag. Rock can mean it's straight of the block, but re-rocking with cuts is more common.

A strong bellringer and rush with no high means it's probably cut with other 'caines like lidocaine or procaine. They give a rush but no high.  

Really good coke will be shiny white crystalline rocks.


----------



## Viking2300

Hey!Waddup? How do you cook coke to a rock?


----------



## RecklessWOT

Hello and welcome to BL!

As far as your question,
Search engine is your friend...


----------



## jeebis

man I havent had coke in awhile. tonight a friend paid me back some money he  owed in coke. it makes me remember why i stick to heroin and weed these days. cheaper and much better quality compared to the rock we get around here.

it's just as good as it normally has been, but doesnt tickle my fancy anymore. might be because I got prescribed ritalin that makes its way into my nose though...


----------



## Swain

If a friend offers to pay me back in drugs I always turn it down. IME the only drugs people give away are doing so to save money/get rid of a shit buy.


----------



## tremours

getting coke in powder or chunks realy makes no difference, unless your getting straight of the brick it doesnt matter. its so easy to rerock coke, most of the time the powder is better


----------



## Opanaking

I prefer small rocks to pure powder. I've had some nice stuff that had a yellowish tint to it. The only way to know is to do it. The good stuff i've had has always glistened and shined just a little bit and has been comprised of small .2 rocks or so. The good stuff always had stronger "gas" smell then normal. I know it's easy to re rock coke, but for some reason it just seems like the rocks are usually higher quality, then again some coke could always fall off of those rocks and you would be left with powder. So there is no sure way to tell until you do a tester.


----------



## Swain

Its just coincidence but every time I get a powdery bag it ends up being garbage with bakin soda. I fear the real fine white powder lol. As long as it feels lumpy I am happy. The only powder ive had that was good was fish scaleish and almost moist in a sence. I had to use a razor blade instead of a card but it was up there with the best shit i ever had.


----------



## BluffBoy

Best coke Ive ever done was straight powder. Me and my friend went half on an ounce so when we saw that it was a huge bag of powder we thought we got beat. Needless to say that was the cleanest coke I've ever put up my nose. I Couldn't finish a half gram before the sun came up.


----------



## snafu

My guy gives me powder for .5g but for >3.5g it's always rocked. Same consistency within the batches though.


----------



## Swain

Anyone get good coke around Jersey City lately or has it all gone to shit? I was getting the cheap vials for a whiel and they were fucking FIRE sometimes,other tiems not. Every "$20 bag" was a let down with mad baking soda. And the vials are kinda hit or miss. I am wondering.. are vials what all the locals buy or do people actually sell grams 8 balls etc.??

I been havin good luck gettin dubs of coke from a dude in Brookklyn but he dont always have it.. hes a dope dealer. When he does its always great.

Oh yeah I got the fattest dub ever in Paterson the other day. It was nearly all rocks almost looked like base but mixed up aight. There was prob 5% insoluable cut left over. A friend got it for me actually. I was blwon away cause its 2x the size i get in BK


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Good coke in Patterson right now..at least in my few experiences recently. Before the past couple weeks it was shit. It still doesn't compare to the stuff I get accross the bridge in Manhattan or BK. If I want a real deal _bellringer_... I stay in NY, brother. ziinnnggggggg

Speeball head, _represent_.


----------



## jammon

*NSFW*:


----------



## RecklessWOT

I'm assuming that's just drug porno, I would hope that if you had that laying around you would be smarter than to post pictures of it on the internet...


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

jammon said:


> *NSFW*:





Yummm.


----------



## eldub v7.0

RecklessWOT said:


> I'm assuming that's just drug porno, I would hope that if you had that laying around you would be smarter than to post pictures of it on the internet...



it's porn for us aussies so let it stay, man.

i can't wait to get my green card and start blowin lines of dead hookers with cane.


----------



## TripTastik

Here in West Michigan we have some pretty raw shit, definitely better than the pictures above look like.

And usually a lot cheaper than what I hear for the rest of the country on top of that, so as far as Cocaine goes around here no complaints from me.

80% of the time you get good, pearly/shiny disco shit that is much better than what I hear about/see in this thread going around, although I'm sure it really all boils down to who you know.

I think another thing is that around here almost everyone into 'Cocaine' buys Crack, so to find raw or relatively pure coke isn't too hard since the demand is a bit lower but our expectations are also higher here as far as drug quality goes.


----------



## Welderman

^ triptastick do you see any meth on the west side of the state?


----------



## The Rock Monster

like it matters.. all the coke ive had here has been pretty awesome... high quality highly addictive.


----------



## Tdogg616

yeahhhhh in west michigan our shit pretty much rocks!!! Straight DISCO if you know where to find it


----------



## jammon

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...ible-fixes?p=10810877&viewfull=1#post10810877


----------



## D n A

Man, there's so much shit going around in BC, Canada right now. I was told that two of the main guys who import into here got shot/caught about 2-3 months ago, and indeed, ever since then, the quality of cocaine here in general has declined. My main guy, who used to always have some pretty decent fishscale, sold me a ball of crumbly, nasty bullshit for an even higher price than before. And that shit ain't cheap here, either. I went to several other dealers and sampled their products, only to find that it was pretty much all just the same.. there was no fishscale to be found, and all of the prices were insanely high.

But I just got lucky. Finally, I've come across some real fire- some of the shiniest scale that smells and tastes pure. It breaks up perfectly and it feels absolutely amazing. You know that pure, relaxing, dopamine rush that you should encounter from cocaine? Yeah, that. No more speedy bullshit for me!

*NSFW*:


----------



## jeebis

i feel blessed to be in an area that always gets really really good coke. since nothing but crack and heroin is gang-run, it's a free enterprise so everyone is competing via prices and quality.

last night picked up a solid rock that was a g. very smooth coke-fueled tweak session with Reason 6 and all my dj hardware. it was nice


----------



## patricknyc28

jeebis said:


> i feel blessed to be in an area that always gets really really good coke. since nothing but crack and heroin is gang-run, it's a free enterprise so everyone is competing via prices and quality.
> 
> last night picked up a solid rock that was a g. very smooth coke-fueled tweak session with Reason 6 and all my dj hardware. it was nice


You dj at raves and clubs?


----------



## nessdom1

Hi guys..thought I'd tell you how my day with coke went. It sucked. I am from south of Baltimore..and I got ripped off today. It was cut with sugar..I have been getting ripped off so much lately..this is getting so frustrating! I just want a good old fashioned ear ringer! I can't stand this..sorry for venting..I thought maybe you guys would get it. On top of that..I have shitty veins and I can't shoot myself and my friend wasn't able to shoot me


----------



## Swain

I can get coke down the block from me here in NJ, dubs, they are good but small). I get that once in a blue moon. 

I use a delivery service in brooklyn for all my cocaine needs. Their 70 vials are fucking awesome. Seriousl;y 50mg ringers. They are the definition of consistent. Its fire EVERY time. I dont buy their dope usually though its usually not that good. it used to be a few uyears ago.

They are a great delivery service though. So I go to brooklyn, I put in an order for however many vials, them I call up my hellboy dope guyand put my order in for hellboy. Then i rush home and get so fucking high then I speedball for like 2 days straight. Now here I am. only 2 speedballs left and one shot of dope. bout to do a speeder now~!~!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

I'm jealous, Swain. Been on a bit of a speedball bender myself but I'm trying to stop because It seriously wore me out, hah.


----------



## Swain

Lol i found all these cleaning my room. i onder how many i didnt find that got thrown out. Man i wish they wre full. also hats 2 bags of hellboy in the bottom left corner lol. but to renjoy 10 of these vials i would need atleast 2 bricks of dope lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from left to right, jersey city, nyc deliver yservice, dude who used to deliver for delivery service, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jc vials are single shot lol. and i didnt even realize till some on told me that this dude was sellin smaller sized vials. i just assumed they were the same but it is visibly shorter.


----------



## thejester

Swain is right. I live in Manhattan but used to frequent Brooklyn. If you go deep enough into the hood they still sell treys (bottle like shown for $3)


----------



## HighonLife

^^ those vials look kool

i get my blow in sandwich bag corners tied with fine individual knots

but despite the packaging its been consistently top notch blow for the last 3 weeks to a month so i could really give a fuck how its packaged

although at first it was a pain in the ass tying the bags back up after a line or 2 but ive gotten better at it so th bags dont bother me anymore


----------



## Bill

D n A said:


> *NSFW*:



Seen some good ol shiny shit like that the other night
I haven't partaken in doing cocaine since like 05 but the shit in your pic and the stuff I seen the other night looked exactly the same

The dude was all boy'd out so he just rolled up two nice lines on a couple kind nug jernts  
I know it's very ineffective to smoke coke with weed but I did feel the initial aware effects, so I'm guessing it was of quality


----------



## cerebral_pauly

*NSFW*: 





Swain said:


> Lol i found all these cleaning my room. i onder how many i didnt find that got thrown out. Man i wish they wre full. also hats 2 bags of hellboy in the bottom left corner lol. but to renjoy 10 of these vials i would need atleast 2 bricks of dope lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right, jersey city, nyc deliver yservice, dude who used to deliver for delivery service,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jc vials are single shot lol. and i didnt even realize till some on told me that this dude was sellin smaller sized vials. i just assumed they were the same but it is visibly shorter.






That's cool your stuff came in vials, every time I got blow it was in a tiny ass baggie and I had to spend a lot of unwanted attention making sure I didnt rip it open too hard and watch a snowfall appear in my room.

Plus, if you ever need something to put your weed in, youre set


----------



## brutus

HighonLife said:


> ^^ those vials look kool
> 
> i get my blow in sandwich bag corners tied with nigger knots
> 
> but despite the packaging its been consistently top notch blow for the last 3 weeks to a month so i could really give a fuck how its packaged
> 
> although at first it was a pain in the ass tying the bags back up after a line or 2 but ive gotten better at it so th bags dont bother me anymore



I don't think I have ever seen coke sold any other way then how you described it.


----------



## HighonLife

^^ it used to always be nice small ziplocks but this dude doesnt invest in nice baggies

just sandwich bag corners


----------



## boogereater

just moved near Boston. Pretty average quality as of yet.


----------



## brutus

HighonLife said:


> ^^ it used to always be nice small ziplocks but this dude doesnt invest in nice baggies
> 
> just sandwich bag corners



I think the logic behind that is that they are trying to avoid any distribution charges. I guess they think that it's easier to hide a large bag of blow then to worry about hiding a bunch of little baggies. I honestly think it's been a couple of years since I have seen baggies.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Yeah, now that I think about, except for a few times that I was good friends with the guy selling it and I was able to just pick some up and have him put it in whatever bag I had on me, it always just comes in some shittly torn/ cut off bag corner tied with this little not that's almost impossible to tie back together once you've opened it once.  And it opens up so wide you just kind of want to dump it all out at once.  That's pretty standard really, I'd be surprised if the guy _did_ waste his money on fancy bags.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Yeesh, today's the first day in a while I haven't shot coke with my smack and you know what... I feel pretty good. I wasn't enjoying my dope at all for a while because the coke just masked it completely, so I was going through a bundle in like an hour because I was so tweaked. Today is nice though.. just enjoying good dope without zinging like a mad man.


----------



## Mzral

Bill said:


> I know it's very ineffective to smoke coke with weed but I did feel the initial aware effects, so I'm guessing it was of quality



Disagree. I was bored at work so I scoped out this thread. 

Back when I did blow and smoke weed, I used to snow cap my bowls and smoke chronic constantly. I'd sprinkle blow on top of a finely packed bowl and then take a nice rip. I knew it always worked because my entire face would go numb, my body felt numb and I would be cruisin' while zoning the fuck out from the pot. Gotta say that the combination felt amazing. I know some people say you can't smoke coke but it's just not true, you absolutely can. I would simply hold the lighter above the bowl and draw the flame down without actually touching the contents of the bowl and I'd rip back a solid hit, hold it, and boom, I'd be high as fuck.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Mzral said:


> Disagree. I was bored at work so I scoped out this thread.
> 
> Back when I did blow and smoke weed, I used to snow cap my bowls and smoke chronic constantly. I'd sprinkle blow on top of a finely packed bowl and then take a nice rip. I knew it always worked because my entire face would go numb, my body felt numb and I would be cruisin' while zoning the fuck out from the pot. Gotta say that the combination felt amazing. I know some people say you can't smoke coke but it's just not true, you absolutely can. I would simply hold the lighter above the bowl and draw the flame down without actually touching the contents of the bowl and I'd rip back a solid hit, hold it, and boom, I'd be high as fuck.



Yeah it's _possible_ to smoke it that way and if it's good coke you will still get some effect, but you're wasting a lot of it, just burning it away.. hence why smoking coke that way is pretty wasteful and ineffective compared to freebasing.


----------



## Mzral

I know some of it gets disintegrated but overall it worked extremely well. I mean, it wasn't my main ROA of course, but I enjoyed doing it because it worked efficiently. You're right about freebasing though, after awhile I just started doing that, if I was going to smoke my coke.


----------



## XThexXTank

I'm not big on coke or anythin but I bought a gram last nite n did some. Goin through the rest of it today. Its some decent stuff. Debating on shootn but prob won't go there who knows what that shits got in it. Ima go make me a sandwich now.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

XThexXTank said:


> I'm not big on coke or anythin but I bought a gram last nite n did some. Goin through the rest of it today. Its some decent stuff. Debating on shootn but prob won't go there who knows what that shits got in it. Ima go make me a sandwich now.



Don't shoot it man. IV'ing coke just brings on a level of addiction that is sooo fucked. Avoid it at all costs, man. Take my word for it. Sometimes I feel like my IV coke addiction is worse than my decade plus heroin addiction, and that's really saying something.


----------



## XThexXTank

Yeh I ain't shootn it fuck that.  Its decent stuff so snortin it does the job.


----------



## JunkieDays

Tried some jersey coke a few times. Didn't get much out of it other than some face-numbing, a faster heart rate, and maybe a mellow up-lifting mood. 
I don't see whats so great about it. Maybe I got crap quality coke, but I doubt it. Perhaps I'll try again when I get the extra money.


----------



## marcus882

guys you should come to brazil there is some nice coke here down in south american and its cheap i get like <snip> half g and if you go to the favelas its like <snip> for a full gram
good quality


----------



## skibler

In my experience in nc shit is so inconsistent. One week fire. The next cut to shit.


----------



## Tryptamite

marcus882 said:


> guys you should come to brazil there is some nice coke here down in south american and its cheap i get like <snip> half g and if you go to the favelas its like <snip> for a full gram
> good quality



When I was in brazil the coke was cheap and fairly strong, but whatever it was cut with really burnt and clogged the nose up. If an anhydrous acetone wash would have made this dynamite coke I imagine, but not being a local I had no idea where to obtain some.
The coke still washed up for smoking with ammonia.

Do you think it was just the favelas I went up? All the coke I tried in brasil was like this. Yellow, clumpy. Even the stuff I had from others when a line was offered to me.


----------



## Swain

@brian, no its a well known fact florida simply doesnt deal in cocaine. Especially miami.


----------



## Kooguy80

Is there any good coke in Los Angeles?  Or in Torrance area?


----------



## OzzBozz

bump
haven't found any good coke here in the north bay area. It's abundant though in LA/Inland empire down south from what i've seen


----------



## porkchops

damn just seeing this thread makes my chest tighten up


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

That's why I can't read cocaine threads for very long at a clip. I start breaking out in a sweat and my heart starts racing.

#IVcokeisthedevil


----------



## Bill

Powder is such a waste of time around here anymore 
Crack is more prevalent, cheaper, and better, unfortunately...


----------



## gibby_420

Bill said:


> Powder is such a waste of time around here anymore
> Crack is more prevalent, cheaper, and better, unfortunately...



If you bang the shit good rock is no problem as long as you gots some ascorbic or citric acid powder packs...
Vinegar if you're desperate.


----------



## neurotic

no sourcing dude



marcus882 said:


> guys you should come to brazil there is some nice coke here down in south american and its cheap i get like <snip> half g and if you go to the favelas its like <snip> for a full gram
> good quality



HELL YEAH


----------



## hardcore1976

like I said I'm new, my apology for posting in the wrong place. Is there a better place for me to post?


----------



## catalana

Disagree. Live in LA n have lived in many cities. It's all about your connect. I speak spanish perfectly n I'm very demanding. It's not speedy n I IV no need to heat up. If it sucked I would stop! I wish I could


----------



## kah8

Found that coke in some cities of colombia smell like gasonline and toluene, other coke i tried from other countries and some parts of colombia smell like acetone


----------



## DavisK4high247

Must be in the different chemicals used in the processes to make it and some is cleaner than other(washed with solvents to get rid of more chemical residue). Although since it's all done in illegal labs it will pretty much all have some chemical residue to some degree I guess. Pharm. grade cocaine (which I only had on one lucky occasion like 15 years ago ) did not have any smell to it compared to illegal coke or whatever..


----------



## Lilly1278

I'm trying to find I live in Woodbridge. It's crazy can't seem to find.


----------



## OzzBozz

catalana said:


> Disagree. Live in LA n have lived in many cities. It's all about your connect. I speak spanish perfectly n I'm very demanding. It's not speedy n I IV no need to heat up. If it sucked I would stop! I wish I could




you must have a decent connect. i'm sure it helps to know spanish as well


----------



## Orpheos

First tried the stuff at 14....good times...mostly. I remember the grams in high school looking more like quarter grams now that I think about it and most of it sucked. The only good stuff I heard about was what my ex was getting and she wouldn't share unless you call sprinkling some on a bud sharing.....hello wasteful! After I got out of rehab it was those evil little rocks galore for a while but still no powder. I got a quote six months ago or so at 80 to 100 per gram...no thanks, I mean I'd consider 80 if it was real good stuff but still. Just tonight I was talking to a friend who says he knows a guy who GETS it for 200 a ball...geez what's he sell it for? I don't know, loved the stuff but the creeps you generally have to go through to get it and all that just isn't worth it....


----------



## Sgtslaughterrrrr

How about the coke in wichita ks any good?


----------



## neurotic

Tryptamite said:


> When I was in brazil the coke was cheap and fairly strong, but whatever it was cut with really burnt and clogged the nose up. If an anhydrous acetone wash would have made this dynamite coke I imagine, but not being a local I had no idea where to obtain some.
> The coke still washed up for smoking with ammonia.
> 
> Do you think it was just the favelas I went up? All the coke I tried in brasil was like this. Yellow, clumpy.
> Even the stuff I had from others when a line was offered to me.



The coke I ger is very white, but it still clogs my nose like a mf, its incredible. I have snorted crushed up pills and just a little water up the nose is enough, but with coke it just doesn't work, even if when snortin blow I snort much less powder than crushed up ritalin (4-8 pills) for ex, I always wake up with a clogged and runny nose.

In fact my nose is a total wreck right now cuz I was doin coke yesterday

Go figure. Gotta give a time off the blow anyway, been gettin chest pains thr last times
..


----------



## Prudentpartygirl

Most recently, the coke I've gotten (and have been doing the last few times... Like the last couple of nights) has smelled exactly like gasoline... I made a note of this very thing to my friends that were doing it with me.  I was told that means it's good.  

Guess im im not enough of a cocaine connoisseur to know this distinction.  I thought I knew but I had no idea


----------



## Prudentpartygirl

OzzBozz said:


> *bump*
> haven't found any good coke here in the north bay area. It's abundant though in LA/Inland empire down south from what i've seen


Please tell me I'm not the only one that finds this a little funny.


----------



## Lucylovesmolly1

Prudentpartygirl said:


> Most recently, the coke I've gotten (and have been doing the last few times... Like the last couple of nights) has smelled exactly like gasoline... I made a note of this very thing to my friends that were doing it with me.  I was told that means it's good.
> 
> Guess im im not enough of a cocaine connoisseur to know this distinction.  I thought I knew but I had no idea



Don't think smell has anything to do with quality. It's been a while hasn't really bought it in a while. I know Chicago has some really good blow. I meet a chick on the train a few years back she pulled me behind the bushes and broke me out with a gram of some insanely good coke. My teeth were completely numb just from snorting it.


----------



## Pumpkin1961

Pretty much a hodgepodge of 0-90% in Houston anyway. 
Like anything else, it has so many variables.


----------



## Pumpkin1961

Anybody out there in Houston?


----------



## XThexXTank

Im not big on coke but I got a new connect for some mdma and the guys like yeh ive also got blow.  So im like what the hell Ill get some an picked up a g and damn I gotta say this shit blew me outta the water from previous experiences.  Whole fuckin nose and throat numb in a few minutes.  And the weird thing is this shit calms me down.  Not just all out energy like a clean high with a real nice confidence boost.  Shooting it even just has me sitting there all peaceful and shit.  The guys gotta new customer haha.


----------



## Magnata_BR

I guess you're not supposed to name prices, but out of curiosity, one gram of coke you get for about US$10 down here in south Brazil 
Quality is currently pretty bad though 
Gangs achieved what law inforcement failed. They're (gangs) are destroying the market...
If you go independent and bring some good dope they kill you... and the shit they push sucks :/


----------



## bennyboy8580

COKE IN OTTAWA IS SHIT RIGHT NOW, urg it sucks.  Everything has cuts that are non water soluble and cooking it basically comes back almost all the way so you know the cut cooks back.


----------



## Lucylovesmolly1

Fire blow in Chicago alot of shitty white around to.


----------



## shruru

Traveled to LA USA 3 months ago, well, for only stayed 6 days there, I got two kinds of coke from taxi driver and club guard, both are bad quality stuff somehow. (well , the club's were better) , even not as good as we got in Shanghai here. quite disappointed. well, maybe too short time to get something top-notch. still believe LA should has that.


----------



## chhhhhh

I need a coke in Toronto


----------



## Erikmen

Welcome to BL. I see a lot of Canadians here.
I don´t think we are suppose to talk about it, it would be sourcing related subject.
Anyway, Toronto seems to be pretty much calm on that issue.


----------



## Erikmen

Lucylovesmolly1 said:


> Fire blow in Chicago alot of shitty white around to.



Chicago has been on the news for quite sometime now.
It seems there are a crime wave going on there. True?


----------



## AJ Valley

Wanting to source the related in Phoenix, AZ and Boulder, CO. I'm on Kik - ajvalley


----------



## Maluko

Hows it right now in LA/empire area?


----------



## smiddy84

If a certain someone is unwilling to snort cocaine, is sublingual bioavailability as high or lower?


----------



## sasman850

i smoked a tiny rock of fishscale out of my vapor pin and it rung my bell like a mother fucker


----------



## smokey McPots

40/60 a g in pa, n both are good, of course the 60 is better lol


----------



## Erikmen

smiddy84 said:


> If a certain someone is unwilling to snort cocaine, is sublingual bioavailability as high or lower?



From my experience it would be much lower to absorb..Try snorting, at least 10 x better..


----------



## neurotic

smiddy84 said:


> If a certain someone is unwilling to snort cocaine, is sublingual bioavailability as high or lower?



I tried this the other day with bad results. I ate what would be 3 small lines and barely got a buzz going. I just ate the Coke, it was a bit sublingual and a bit oral i guess then.

Ive seen people reporting oral Coke to work though.

I bet it was shit Coke i had anyway. Fuckin annoying, the Coke i been getting sucks. It fuckin destroys my nose and barely gets me high.

Best bet would be purifying it with acetone i guess


----------



## imonaboat

The stuff I have been getting in NC has been really bad. Half gram and cut to hell and back with some crystalline white crap.


----------



## COCOCARTER

Hello folks!  I finally made it back to my place in Florida for several weeks of vacation. I plan on having a ball while here.  Anyone here in the Orlando area? :D


----------



## COCOCARTER

boogereater said:


> just moved near Boston. Pretty average quality as of yet.



Try the South Shore area. Check some bars in Weymouth. You may have luck there. Otherwise, Dorchester is a good try. Stay away from Lawrence, MA. That place is a craphole.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

for soem strange reason right
heroin and or crack, easy to get 
but i've NEVER been able to get powder.


----------



## sasman850

LSDMDMA&AMP said:


> for soem strange reason right
> heroin and or crack, easy to get
> but i've NEVER been able to get powder.


 gotta know those dope boys before they cook it up...or just run into the rite person like everyone else.... the person im grabbing from now is a lady in her late 40's with a big house in suburbia....u just never know


----------



## grnjeep98

What about Atlanta?


----------



## effymc

The stuff here, where I currently am, has been grade A... It sucks sometimes bc it's hard to be patient and hit a vein correctly, but, when I do, *whoosh*...


----------



## Crybaby

*Cocaine tools*

Anyone know of a good online store to buy a glass snort tube other then head-shop.com or snuff ect?  I want something girly found one in 7 hours and it was no longer available.  All I can find is pot crap everywhere.  Other then referring to or looking up snort tube, sniff tube snuff tube is there another name I should look for in search engine?  Thanks


----------



## Playfulseeker

I made acct to respond to "pink cocaine" thread and set record so straight to best of my ability in own opinion of knowledge I've gathered though...  Tedious reading and book worming...


*Price discussion is not allowed.*

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ines-for-the-forum-Please-read-before-posting

Ok now for terms of what to look for.  
Quick test: put chunk on white led light like on cell. Greener the tinge the better...yellow greenish tinge good.. The more yellow to orange red hue bad. 
how cut is it? Some tell tale qualities of good stuff is hard to fake.  First glance. Is it a chunk or powder? Doesn't really matter either way good stuff could have broken down or bad stuff can be repressed. If it's just powder then good stuff shouldnt really ever be a fine powder.  Should be clumpy or scaly... Moist stick to card or razor... Humidity is good stuffs worst enemy. Bad stuff will typically look more snortable refined powder.  Ironic eh the good stuff is hard to chop... One of gods cosmic jokes...

"the gummer" "oh wow my whole mouth went numb right away" not really a good sign despite what you may have heard.  The good stuff will have virtually no taste accept a slow onset of a slight numb that gradually grows. Maybe a hint of diesel.  Although hard to tell if it's natural diesel or a kerosene cut or it's the alcohol gas for binding repress or when cleaning.  Typically less taste accept slight numb the cleaner.  If it's chalky In ur mouth and sweet and tingles ur throat I suggest returning it or cooking shit off because it is probably levisamole the infamous cancerous pig deformer. Real nasty and common additive.  Very cancerous  one of worst additive possible.  If u go overly numb quickly there's probably a numbing agent additive probably benzocaine which also cooks back.

Ok ok it's a chunk? Then proceed with this test is the outside shiny and really scaley? Probably a bad sign that something's been put on outside to look this way especially if inside is powdery.  It should be slight powder on outside because it "breathes" to outside of crystal.  Break it open.  It should break anywhere u choose if only specific places probably artifially layered.  In either hand there should be like what looks like the side of mountain. More jagged the better.  It should be shiny and Scaley all the way throughout. Now typically a man in a funny hat prefers it hard but has seen softer kinds which are quite nice.  A tiny piece when rubbed on finger should smear.  When put in mouth it should melt and leave no chalkiness.

"The smell" typically that smell that's looked for is a sign of leftover chemical processes. Less fragrant sometimes the better.  Slight diesel maybe is ok sometimes... Depending. Preferably a slight flowery sweet scent.

the hue..... Pink... Yellow.... As mentioned above the hue in a white led light is generally greener th better.  yellow is from a gasoline process.  Means it was a cheap process but your lucky it's not so cut its still yellow unless it's fake yellow  I find often these days the scales are white columbian and a slight yellow tinge noticeable when looking at a VAST quantity. pink hue.  pink scales.m yummy the guy that wears the funny pants loves this stuff what they first got when starting.  Now this is Peruvian flake. the powder isn't pink  the scales are. looks like oil in water on outside.  If powder is pink sum1'prob cut with b12


----------



## Playfulseeker

Whoa...i love my city I know a guy with a funny hat that knows six other guys with funny pants that all of Grade A top notch stuff... Only question is which is best... Luckily one funny man in funny red panties has 9 Kinds of different kinds of pure grade... Beautiful time to be alive.... He really does wear panties and tight kitty shirts weirdest guy to have that... Fukien love Canada eh.


----------



## standupthenfall

smiddy84 said:


> If a certain someone is unwilling to snort cocaine, is sublingual bioavailability as high or lower?


Try shooting it. That's the rush hour looking for. I get fire in the jersey/philly area. Bell ringing all day n night from a few shots in the arm.


----------



## Chiraq savage

*Welcome to bluelight.  Sourcing or asking for drugs like this is not allowed.  Price discussion is not allowed either.  Please read the forum rules.
*
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ines-for-the-forum-Please-read-before-posting


----------



## Boku_

Isn't cocaine big in America anymore? I don't seem to read much about north Americans complaining of having a cocaine or crack addiction. 

There are more meth and heroin related threads in North & South America Drug Discussion forum section than coke threads, I know we can't mention prices but in general getting high on cocaine cost more than getting high on meth or heroin?


----------



## Boku_

What is coke dead in the usa


----------



## thicc.zaddy.patty

I just feel like coke is the least enjoyable out of Coke, Meth and Heroin. Believe me I have done so much coke in my day but it just makes me feel so shitty and I always need tons of landing gear to come down from it. That being said i have definitely gotten some top quality soft and hard in Boston in the past year. It out there it just doesnt interest me much anymore.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Coke sux. Lol. You just don't get much bang for your buck (except maybe if you're buying it in Bolivia or something). Synthetic stimulants are often better, both in terms of effect & value. 

What kind of stimulants you encounter depends on what region of the country you're in...if you're in the northeast USA you can have all the crack that money can buy but good luck finding meth on the street, whereas in many places on the west coast it's just the opposite situation.


----------



## RaZkaL86

I agree....coke sux...although I have a few connects for it. Not in much demand around here; it's opiates that bring in the dough. There's an opiate epidemic here in the NorthEast that has been in the news pretty much all the time...guess u didn't get that memo. I only buy it when i want to speedball but usually I prefer the good ol' H (or fent) whichever I come across. So far I haven't seen or heard of there being any meth round these heah pahts. Just weed (now legal), heroin, coke and crack...no meth, krokodil, scramble; but if I do run into any of those you guys will be the first to know....


----------



## Tryptamino

I love cocaine, but ppl are way more into dope and meth right now as far as hard drugs go. Coke is also more of a party drug so youll find it in party scenes, but not with your straight up drug scenes, communities of people who are doing drugs with other people who are doing the same drug, and every one is there for THAT reason. Coke is a club-bathroom scene. Every club has a bunch of coke going through it. I have learned this while travelling around the US. I dont go asking around sketchy areas looking for dope, even though i want it, but coke? Alls i gotta do is find a dancefloor. And the place where those dancers are “pooping”.


----------



## Boku_

Tryptamino said:


> Coke is a club-bathroom scene.I dont go asking around sketchy areas looking for dope, even though i want it, but coke? Alls i gotta do is find a dancefloor. And the place where those dancers are ?pooping?.



Yeah great point. Most dance music nightclubs have drug action happening in their toilets.


----------

